# Samsung Exhibit II 4G Discussion



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## soyoeml (Nov 5, 2011)

I ordered one too, but have not gotten it yet.

First, please tell me the firmware version. I sounds that the exhibit II 4G is same as Galaxy W. So please try this post to root:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1317394

Please let me know the result, thanks


----------



## Arashi1118 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Root for Samsung Exhibit II 4G*

The root for the Exhibit 4G by nocturnalmike works with the Exhibit II 4G as well.
I got mine yesterday and rooted it today.
Here a link to the thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275415&page=3

Like it said, just unzip and run the .bat file. Wait for it to finish and your rooted.

Just be sure that all drivers are installed and you can access the phone storage from windows. I installed Samsung Kies because Windows didn't find any driver for mine.
USB Debugging should also be enabled on the phone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## soyoeml (Nov 6, 2011)

Arashi1118 said:


> The root for the Exhibit 4G by nocturnalmike works with the Exhibit II 4G as well.
> I got mine yesterday and rooted it today.
> Here a link to the thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275415&page=3
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news. Thank you very much. Monday I will get my exhibit II. I will try it.

Anybody tried this secret keys? Does it work ? Enter *#7465625# and see the following:

Personalization Status
Network Lock [OFF]
Network Subset Lock [OFF]
SP Lock [OFF]
CP Lock [OFF]

Is the network lock ON? I want to unlock it.


----------



## adsl17910 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rooting and unlocking are 2 different stories. I believe the new Exhibit II 4G is locked to T-Mobile.


----------



## Arashi1118 (Nov 6, 2011)

soyoeml said:


> Good news. Thank you very much. Monday I will get my exhibit II. I will try it.
> 
> Anybody tried this secret keys? Does it work ? Enter *#7465625# and see the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the the code and the phone tried to process it but was unsuccessful. You should be able to get an unlock code from T-Mobile in a few months specially if you got it as a prepaid.


----------



## ashraj (Nov 6, 2011)

Arashi1118 said:


> I tried the the code and the phone tried to process it but was unsuccessful. You should be able to get an unlock code from T-Mobile in a few months specially if you got it as a prepaid.

Click to collapse





soyoeml said:


> Good news. Thank you very much. Monday I will get my exhibit II. I will try it.
> 
> Anybody tried this secret keys? Does it work ? Enter *#7465625# and see the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I was able to successfully use *#7465625# to check Personalization Status. Here is the output on my Samsung Exhibit II 4G T679: 

Personalizatiob Status (yes, it is misspelled on the device, lol)

Network Lock [ON]
Network Subset Lock [OFF]
SP Lock [OFF]
CP Lock [OFF]


----------



## soyoeml (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you. Network Lock [ON] means the network is locked for T-mobile.


----------



## trentbg (Nov 7, 2011)

There are a few popular websites, that are already offering the network unlock.


----------



## dimitrie (Nov 7, 2011)

Has anyone noticed dust under their screen? I bought 2 and they both had dust under the screen after a day


----------



## soyoeml (Nov 7, 2011)

I got it today. It can be rooted by floor #3 Arashi1118's way. But I cannot unlock it. Cannot find nv_data.bin. Anybody help????

BTW, there is no chinese language to select.


----------



## Melven1 (Nov 8, 2011)

No dust under my screen, but only had it for 12 hours so far.


----------



## Melven1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Rooted with Arashi1118's information in post #3.  Worked like a charm!  Now I have much less bloatware!  Thanks a ton!

To vote for our own forum on XDA please post in the following thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1301121


----------



## NoopDawg (Nov 10, 2011)

*No go*

I tried Zerg rush root. All messages on the console seem to be OK and it says success, its a GG man, enjoy root. Then waits for device and finally hit any key to continue. After i hit the key, the command window goes away and phone reboots. However I do not have root. I checked with the id command in terminal and I do not see guid 0. Also cannot remove any bloatware. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## romeogg (Nov 10, 2011)

Even after rooting I could not remove T-mobile's bloatware using the native Manage applications option. However, using Titanium Recovery I am able to uninstall apps prepacked by T-mobile.

Check if you have superuser and terminal, two apps installed by the rooting procedure. Launch terminal, grant su permission if it asks, then type "su" and "id" to check if you have the root access.



NoopDawg said:


> I tried Zerg rush root. All messages on the console seem to be OK and it says success, its a GG man, enjoy root. Then waits for device and finally hit any key to continue. After i hit the key, the command window goes away and phone reboots. However I do not have root. I checked with the id command in terminal and I do not see guid 0. Also cannot remove any bloatware. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse


----------



## NoopDawg (Nov 10, 2011)

*thanks!*

romeogg
Thanks for your answer. I did have superuser and terminal installed. Installed titanium backup from the market and removed unwanted apps! 
Thanks!


----------



## fish411 (Nov 12, 2011)

It appears i rooted my Samsung Exhibit II 4G. Both superuser and terminal showed up in apps. 
I get su binary outdated but when i try to update; it fails; failed to find currently installed
su binary. How can i fix that? As you can tell, just learning this for first time. I believe it stems from terminal emulator.


----------



## local_02 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone has had success with unlocking the Samsung Exhibit II 4G from T-Mobile.

There are a couple of sites, but I am not sure if they are legit or how much they even cost.

(the forum prevented me from posting direct links, but one of the sites is samsungimeiunlock.com and the other is cellunlocker.net)


----------



## ptsun (Nov 13, 2011)

i paid and had mine unlocked... since i couldn't wait any longer...

this is the site i used.. (in this thread)... paid 20 bux.. or 19.99.....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313867&page=12


----------



## local_02 (Nov 13, 2011)

ptsun said:


> i paid and had mine unlocked... since i couldn't wait any longer...
> 
> this is the site i used.. (in this thread)... paid 20 bux.. or 19.99.....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313867&page=12

Click to collapse




It looks like the T679 is not in the list at CellUnlock?

Is this the site that you used?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## ptsun (Nov 13, 2011)

don't think u're supposed to post direct links....? but that's how i got mine done!!!


----------



## local_02 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, I didn't know. Link removed.

Which carrier are you using it with now?



ptsun said:


> don't think u're supposed to post direct links....? but that's how i got mine done!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## ptsun (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm using it with wind mobile


----------



## computerwhiz21 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Hey guys I am new to rooting and was afraid to. I am so happy I did this!
Guys I have a question though: It said to use the ZergRushRoot for the first Exhibit and I did, and it worked!


ALSO, I removed the bogus bloatware too, using Titanium Backup. Here is what I removed safely:

-WiFi Calling
-Slacker
-Books (Google Books)
-T-Mobile Mall
-411 & Assistance
-Visual Voicemail
-More for me
-Telenav GPS
-Backup (T-Mobile Backup, disable sync in settings first!)
-T-Mobile TV

**You may get a com.android._____ failed or something. Just restart the phone and you're good to go


----------



## NoopDawg (Nov 19, 2011)

computerwhiz21 said:


> Hey guys I am new to rooting and was afraid to. I am so happy I did this!
> Guys I have a question though: It said to use the ZergRushRoot for the first Exhibit and I did, and it worked!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I removed some apps without backing up (yea i did it!) and now i can't get rid of com.android.email and com.android.mms messages. Some people have gotten rid of these messages by clearing the data for that application (manage applications->running apps->email->clear data) but that doesn't help in my case.
Another solution for .mms failure was to delete the mmssms.db file, haven't tried that.
Has anyone successfully got rid of these messages?
Thanks.


----------



## captain.dogendo (Nov 22, 2011)

NoopDawg said:


> I removed some apps without backing up (yea i did it!) and now i can't get rid of com.android.email and com.android.mms messages. Some people have gotten rid of these messages by clearing the data for that application (manage applications->running apps->email->clear data) but that doesn't help in my case.
> Another solution for .mms failure was to delete the mmssms.db file, haven't tried that.
> Has anyone successfully got rid of these messages?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I did the same as you :/
I tried deleting the mmssms.db and confirmed that it was gone and recreated on reboot but I still get the "messaging (process.com.android.mms) has stopped unexpectedly" error...
Does anyone fancy giving me their exhibit 2 back up?!

EDIT: What I said about not backing up is not strictly true, I backed up everything using titanium backup before I un-installed, some of the apps I've tried to restore using titanium backup just hang during restoration...


----------



## captain.dogendo (Nov 23, 2011)

I've given up, using Pansi SMS instead without any problems


----------



## NoopDawg (Nov 23, 2011)

captain.dogendo said:


> I've given up, using Pansi SMS instead without any problems

Click to collapse



Yea. I am using handcent. however com.android.email and com.android.mms keep popping up whenever contacts, phone or messaging app is used. I hope there is a CM ROM for this or ICS upgrade fixes this issue. keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## computerwhiz21 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Messages*

Hey Guys by the way it sounds it was caused by T-Mobile Backup. Did you disable it under Settings > Account and Sync?
This may fix your problem if not I can upload my backed up copy.

Happy Holidays


----------



## captain.dogendo (Nov 23, 2011)

computerwhiz21 said:


> Hey Guys by the way it sounds it was caused by T-Mobile Backup. Did you disable it under Settings > Account and Sync?
> This may fix your problem if not I can upload my backed up copy.
> 
> Happy Holidays

Click to collapse



I can't remember if I disabled the t-mobile sync first... Thanks for the offer but since I started using Pansi SMS I don't get any errors so I'm okay for now.


----------



## urs_ninja (Dec 8, 2011)

*Good News.. Company released source code*

Go to opensource dot samsung dot com search for T679 and you will get the source code zip file there. 

Anyone found how to unlock network code from the T-mobile locked handset??


----------



## mrdally204 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great news!  Let the homebrew Roms commence!   

Has there been a forum/sub-forum made yet for this phone.  I love it, but I still prefer the software/Rom I have on my Optimus V (inferior phone).  I.nferior H.uman O.rgans is wonderful, hoping for something similar for this phone.  All fun and no games.


----------



## bord1er (Dec 10, 2011)

is their any roms?


----------



## s0unds (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's my progress on making a cyanogenmod ROM:


I've rooted my Exhibit II 4G using the link in #3
I may have just got odin to work, v4.42. That's from droid angel's blog (use google). Still working on this
Still need to: make a "stock firmware" image, then make sure I can restore to it using odin
Still need to: work with Benjamin Dobell and get heimdall to work, samsung has changed the protocol
Still need to: verify samsungs' source code release contains a working build
Still need to: port cyanogenmod
I'd like to do a clockworkmod (CWM) port or try out RZRecovery but with odin+heimdall it's not as urgent, since the odin protocol is at a very low level.



Here are the different modes you can get to:
1. Download mode: hold the Volume Down button, then power up
2. Recovery mode: hold the Volume Up button, then power up
3. Ramdump mode: hold both Volume Up & Down, then power up

Power up: If the phone is on, power it off first. If the phone is off and the USB cable is unplugged, just plug the USB cable in. When the phone goes to charging mode, it will see the buttons you're holding down, and that gets you into one of the three modes. If the phone is off and the USB cable is plugged in, press the power button for a few seconds, then release it. As the phone powers on, it will see the buttons held down.

*Edit:* I've finally learned the secret to recovery mode...heh! So, you hold volume up, then press power. (It doesn't work in charging mode like the others.) Hold power for a few seconds, and the phone starts to boot up. Keep volume up held until you see the recovery mode image (an Android coming out of a box) then start tapping the menu button. I had to hit it a few times before the recovery mode menu appeared.


----------



## jgrinst1 (Dec 12, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Here's my progress on making a cyanogenmod ROM:
> 
> 
> I've rooted my Exhibit II 4G using the link in #3
> ...

Click to collapse



Great stuff s0unds!

I don't know what I'm doing with Odin but I'll read up on it. I have flashed kernels and ROMs before using a variation of CWM, so I'll help where I can. An overclockable kernel would be a great start! 

Thanks


----------



## fmarion (Dec 12, 2011)

Just what I needed.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 12, 2011)

jgrinst1 said:


> Great stuff s0unds!
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing with Odin but I'll read up on it. I have flashed kernels and ROMs before using a variation of CWM, so I'll help where I can. An overclockable kernel would be a great start!
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Thanks! Odin just uploads kernels and ROMs. Here's a good explanation of what it does: forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Series

What I just learned is that the exhibit ii is very similar to the Samsung Galaxy W (code name Ancora): http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_W Basically T-Mobile is selling the "Exhibit II" and Bell Canada (among others) sells the "Galaxy W". Unfortunately, it looks like the Galaxy W is a better phone.

Here's a list of all the i8150 phones (Galaxy W):
GT-I8150B (UK)
GT-I8150_EUR (europe)
GT-I8150_CHN (china)
GT-I8150_HK (hong kong)
GT-I8150_MEA
GT-I8150_SEA
So I went off and read up on the great work being done by arco68 and others. Arco68 just bricked his phone :-( He could use some donations, if you're into that kind of thing.

I've adapted his script to extract the proprietary files needed to make a new build. (His version is an adaptation of the one for the galaxy s ii.) Here's exhibit_extract_files.sh:
	
	



```
#!/bin/sh

# Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
# you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
# You may obtain a copy of the License at
#
#      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
#
# Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
# distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
# WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
# See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
# limitations under the License.

DEVICE=ancora
COMMON=c1-common
MANUFACTURER=samsung

mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$DEVICE/proprietary
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/cameradata
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi
mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging

# ancora (exhibit ii t679)


# c1-common
# galaxy w has .0952.hcd, exhibit ii has .0953.hcd
adb pull /system/bin/BCM4329B1_002.002.023.0944.0953.hcd ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/BCM4329B1_002.002.023.0944.0953.hcd
adb pull /system/bin/charging_mode ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/charging_mode
adb pull /system/bin/playlpm ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/playlpm
adb pull /system/bin/rild ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/rild
# exhibit ii has smaller cameras
adb pull /system/cameradata/datapattern_420sp_T679.yuv ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/cameradata/datapattern_420sp_T679.yuv
adb pull /system/cameradata/datapattern_front_420sp_T679.yuv ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/cameradata/datapattern_front_420sp_T679.yuv
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_command_control.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_command_control.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_h263_dec_mc.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_h263_dec_mc.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_dec_mc.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_dec_mc.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_enc_mc.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_enc_mc.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_dec_mc.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_dec_mc.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_enc_mc.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_enc_mc.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/vidc_720p_vc1_dec_mc.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_vc1_dec_mc.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/wlan/qcom_fw.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/qcom_fw.bin
adb pull /etc/firmware/wlan/volans/WCN1314_qcom_fw.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/WCN1314_qcom_fw.bin
adb pull /etc/firmware/wlan/volans/WCN1314_qcom_wlan_nv.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/WCN1314_qcom_wlan_nv.bin
adb pull /etc/firmware/yamato_pfp.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/yamato_pfp.fw
adb pull /etc/firmware/yamato_pm4.fw ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/yamato_pm4.fw
adb pull /etc/wifi/bcm4329_aps.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi/bcm4329_aps.bin
adb pull /etc/wifi/bcm4329_mfg.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi/bcm4329_mfg.bin
adb pull /etc/wifi/bcm4329_sta.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi/bcm4329_sta.bin
# not sure if libEGL_adreno200.so or libq3dtools_adreno200.so are proprietary
adb pull /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so
adb pull /system/lib/egl/libq3dtools_adreno200.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl/libq3dtools_adreno200.so
adb pull /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl/libGLES_android.so
adb pull /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so
adb pull /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so
adb pull /system/lib/hw/copybit.msm7k.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/copybit.msm7k.so
adb pull /system/lib/hw/gps.msm7k.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/gps.msm7k.so
adb pull /system/lib/hw/gralloc.default.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/gralloc.default.so
adb pull /system/lib/hw/gralloc.msm7k.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/gralloc.msm7k.so
adb pull /system/lib/libActionShot.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libActionShot.so
adb pull /system/lib/libEGL.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/egl/libEGL.so
adb pull /system/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libGLESv1_CM.so
adb pull /system/lib/libGLESv2.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libGLESv2.so
adb pull /system/lib/libOpenSLES.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libOpenSLES.so
adb pull /system/lib/libPanoraMax3.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libPanoraMax3.so
adb pull /system/lib/libQmageDecoder.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/libQmageDecoder.so
adb pull /system/lib/libSR_AudioIn.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libSR_AudioIn.so
adb pull /system/lib/lib_Samsung_Sound_Booster.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/lib_Samsung_Sound_Booster.so
adb pull /system/lib/libakm.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libakm.so
adb pull /system/lib/libarccamera.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libarccamera.so
adb pull /system/lib/libaudio.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libaudio.so
adb pull /system/lib/libaudioeffect_jni.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libaudioeffect_jni.so
adb pull /system/lib/libaudiopolicy.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libaudiopolicy.so
adb pull /system/lib/libcamera.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcamera.so
adb pull /system/lib/libcamera_client.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcamera_client.so
adb pull /system/lib/libcameraservice.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcameraservice.so
adb pull /system/lib/libcaps.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcaps.so
adb pull /system/lib/libexif.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libexif.so
adb pull /system/lib/libril.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libril.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsamsungSoundbooster.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libsamsungSoundbooster.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsec-ril.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsec-ril.so
adb pull /system/lib/libseccamera.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libseccamera.so
adb pull /system/lib/libseccameraadaptor.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libseccameraadaptor.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsecjpegarcsoft.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecjpegarcsoft.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsecjpegboard.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecjpegboard.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsecjpeginterface.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecjpeginterface.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsecril-client.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecril-client.so
adb pull /system/lib/libsoundpool.so ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libsoundpool.so
adb pull /system/media/Disconnected.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/Disconnected.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_batteryerror.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_batteryerror.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_10.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_10.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_100.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_100.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_15.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_15.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_20.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_20.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_25.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_25.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_30.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_30.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_35.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_35.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_40.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_40.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_45.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_45.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_5.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_5.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_50.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_50.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_55.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_55.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_60.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_60.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_65.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_65.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_70.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_70.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_75.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_75.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_80.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_80.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_85.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_85.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_90.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_90.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_charging_95.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_95.qmg
adb pull /system/media/battery_error.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_error.qmg
adb pull /system/media/chargingwarning.qmg ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/chargingwarning.qmg
adb pull /system/usr/keychars/Broadcom_Bluetooth_HID.kcm.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/Broadcom_Bluetooth_HID.kcm.bin
adb pull /system/usr/keychars/ancora_keypad_numeric.kcm.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/ancora_keypad_numeric.kcm.bin
adb pull /system/usr/keychars/ancora_keypad_qwerty.kcm.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/ancora_keypad_qwerty.kcm.bin
adb pull /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin
adb pull /system/usr/keychars/qwerty2.kcm.bin ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/qwerty2.kcm.bin



(cat << EOF) | sed s/__DEVICE__/$DEVICE/g | sed s/__MANUFACTURER__/$MANUFACTURER/g > ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$DEVICE/$DEVICE-vendor-blobs.mk
# Copyright (C) 2010 The Android Open Source Project
#
# Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
# you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
# You may obtain a copy of the License at
#
#      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
#
# Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
# distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
# WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
# See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
# limitations under the License.

# Prebuilt libraries that are needed to build open-source libraries
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES := \\

# All the blobs necessary for exhibit devices
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\

EOF


(cat << EOF) | sed s/__COMMON__/$COMMON/g | sed s/__MANUFACTURER__/$MANUFACTURER/g > ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/c1-vendor-blobs.mk
# Copyright (C) 2010 The Android Open Source Project
#
# Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
# you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
# You may obtain a copy of the License at
#
#      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
#
# Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
# distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
# WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
# See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
# limitations under the License.

# Prebuilt libraries that are needed to build open-source libraries
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES := \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/libcamera.so:obj/lib/libcamera.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/libril.so:obj/lib/libril.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/audio/libaudio.so:obj/lib/libaudio.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/libsecril-client.so:obj/lib/libsecril-client.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/audio/libaudiopolicy.so:obj/lib/libaudiopolicy.so

# All the blobs necessary for exhibit devices
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libActionShot.so:system/lib/libActionShot.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libGLESv1_CM.so:system/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libGLESv2.so:system/lib/libGLESv2.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libOpenSLES.so:system/lib/libOpenSLES.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libPanoraMax3.so:system/lib/libPanoraMax3.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libakm.so:system/lib/libakm.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libarccamera.so:system/lib/libarccamera.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcamera.so:system/lib/libcamera.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcamera_client.so:system/lib/libcamera_client.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcameraservice.so:system/lib/libcameraservice.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libcaps.so:system/lib/libcaps.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libexif.so:system/lib/libexif.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libril.so:system/lib/libril.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsec-ril.so:system/lib/libsec-ril.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libseccamera.so:system/lib/libseccamera.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libseccameraadaptor.so:system/lib/libseccameraadaptor.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecjpegarcsoft.so:system/lib/libsecjpegarcsoft.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecjpegboard.so:system/lib/libsecjpegboard.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecjpeginterface.so:system/lib/libsecjpeginterface.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/libsecril-client.so:system/lib/libsecril-client.so

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/BCM4329B1_002.002.023.0944.0952.hcd:system/bin/BCM4329B1_002.002.023.0944.0952.hcd \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/rild:system/bin/rild

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/cameradata/datapattern_420sp.yuv:system/cameradata/datapattern_420sp.yuv \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/cameradata/datapattern_front_420sp.yuv:system/cameradata/datapattern_front_420sp.yuv

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/egl/libEGL_mali.so:system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/egl/libEGL_mali.so:system/lib/egl/libq3dtools_adreno200.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/egl/libEGL_mali.so:system/lib/egl/libEGL_mali.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/egl/libGLES_android.so:system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so:system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so \\
	vendor/__MANUFACTURER__/__COMMON__/proprietary/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so:system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_command_control.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_command_control.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_h263_dec_mc.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_h263_dec_mc.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_dec_mc.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_dec_mc.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_enc_mc.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_h264_enc_mc.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_dec_mc.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_dec_mc.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_enc_mc.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_mp4_enc_mc.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/vidc_720p_vc1_dec_mc.fw:system/etc/firmware/vidc_720p_vc1_dec_mc.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/qcom_fw.bin:system/etc/firmware/qcom_fw.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/WCN1314_qcom_fw.bin:system/etc/firmware/WCN1314_qcom_fw.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/WCN1314_qcom_wlan_nv.bin:system/etc/firmware/WCN1314_qcom_wlan_nv.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/yamato_pfp.fw:system/etc/firmware/yamato_pfp.fw \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/firmware/yamato_pm4.fw:system/etc/firmware/yamato_pm4.fw

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/copybit.msm7k.so:system/lib/hw/copybit.msm7k.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/gps.msm7k.so:system/lib/hw/gps.msm7k.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/gralloc.default.so:system/lib/hw/gralloc.default.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/hw/gralloc.msm7k.so:system/lib/hw/gralloc.msm7k.so

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/Broadcom_Bluetooth_HID.kcm.bin:system/usr/keychars/Broadcom_Bluetooth_HID.kcm.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/ancora_keypad_numeric.kcm.bin:system/usr/keychars/ancora_keypad_numeric.kcm.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/ancora_keypad_qwerty.kcm.bin:system/usr/keychars/ancora_keypad_qwerty.kcm.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/ancora_keypad_qwerty.kcm.bin:system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin:system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/keychars/qwerty2.kcm.bin:system/usr/keychars/qwerty2.kcm.bin 


PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi/bcm4329_aps.bin:system/vendor/firmware/bcm4329_aps.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi/bcm4329_mfg.bin:system/vendor/firmware/bcm4329_mfg.bin \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/wifi/bcm4329_sta.bin:system/vendor/firmware/bcm4329_sta.bin

# blobs necessary for audio
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libSR_AudioIn.so:system/lib/libSR_AudioIn.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/lib_Samsung_Sound_Booster.so:system/lib/lib_Samsung_Sound_Booster.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libaudio.so:system/lib/libaudio.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libaudioeffect_jni.so:system/lib/libaudioeffect_jni.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libaudiopolicy.so:system/lib/libaudiopolicy.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libsamsungSoundbooster.so:system/lib/libsamsungSoundbooster.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/audio/libsoundpool.so:system/lib/libsoundpool.so

# offmode charging    
PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/charging_mode:system/media/charging_mode \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/playlpm:system/media/playlpm \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/libQmageDecoder.so:system/media/libQmageDecoder.so \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/Disconnected.qmg:system/media/Disconnected.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_batteryerror.qmg:system/media/battery_batteryerror.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_10.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_10.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_100.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_100.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_15.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_15.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_20.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_20.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_25.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_25.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_30.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_30.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_35.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_35.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_40.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_40.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_45.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_45.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_5.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_5.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_50.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_50.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_55.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_55.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_60.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_60.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_65.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_65.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_70.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_70.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_75.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_75.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_80.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_80.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_85.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_85.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_90.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_90.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_charging_95.qmg:system/media/battery_charging_95.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/battery_error.qmg:system/media/battery_error.qmg \\
	vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$COMMON/proprietary/offmode_charging/chargingwarning.qmg:system/media/chargingwarning.qmg


EOF

./setup-makefiles.sh
```
I'm going to try this partition map for the Galaxy W.


----------



## md1008 (Dec 13, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Thanks! Odin just uploads kernels and ROMs. Here's a good explanation of what it does: forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Series
> 
> What I just learned is that the exhibit ii is very similar to the Samsung Galaxy W (code name Ancora): http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_W Basically T-Mobile is selling the "Exhibit II" and Bell Canada (among others) sells the "Galaxy W". Unfortunately, it looks like the Galaxy W is a better phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This makes me really happy 

I too am not familiar with Odin, I have experience flashing roms using CWM for the Triumph and Optimus V. With Odin can you make nandroids like you can with CWM?


----------



## s0unds (Dec 13, 2011)

md1008 said:


> This makes me really happy
> 
> I too am not familiar with Odin, I have experience flashing roms using CWM for the Triumph and Optimus V. With Odin can you make nandroids like you can with CWM?

Click to collapse



No, odin only flashes the device. It's limited because it's by samsung. It's their version of clockworkmod. You know it would have been easier if they just used clockworkmod, but they made their own.

With a rooted phone, you can make backups all you want. (Not as easy as nandroid backup but it works.)

But the point of your backup is to recover from a bad flash. Odin does that.


----------



## md1008 (Dec 13, 2011)

s0unds said:


> No, odin only flashes the device. It's limited because it's by samsung. It's their version of clockworkmod. You know it would have been easier if they just used clockworkmod, but they made their own.
> 
> With a rooted phone, you can make backups all you want. (Not as easy as nandroid backup but it works.)
> 
> But the point of your backup is to recover from a bad flash. Odin does that.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! It would be better if it just had clockwork mod, but at least it's there.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## deardarshak (Dec 14, 2011)

*UNLOCKING*

does any one got to know how to UNLOCK it? from T-MOBILE?


----------



## youthcom (Dec 14, 2011)

Are there any methods to unroot this phone yet? I might want to return it to Amazon.com since it doesn't work with my grandfather $30 data plan for data. 

Already activated the $30 Monthly 4g plan, but prepaid doesn't doesn't get data roaming so I think I may want to stick with the old postpaid plan & try to find another 4g wifi hotspot phone that it'll work with.


----------



## md1008 (Dec 14, 2011)

youthcom said:


> Are there any methods to unroot this phone yet? I might want to return it to Amazon.com since it doesn't work with my grandfather $30 data plan for data.
> 
> Already activated the $30 Monthly 4g plan, but prepaid doesn't doesn't get data roaming so I think I may want to stick with the old postpaid plan & try to find another 4g wifi hotspot phone that it'll work with.

Click to collapse



If you go into root explorer/browser and go into the system folder then go into the apps and find the superuser apk you can delete, if you restart you shouldn't have the superuser application thus no evidence that it was rooted


----------



## youthcom (Dec 14, 2011)

md1008 said:


> If you go into root explorer/browser and go into the system folder then go into the apps and find the superuser apk you can delete, if you restart you shouldn't have the superuser application thus no evidence that it was rooted

Click to collapse



And that Terminal app too. Then a factory default restore? I wasn't sure if it would be that simple. Thought the process of rooting would leave some evidence of tampering that could only be wiped by flashing the stock rom. I haven't change anything after rooting other then freezing the Tether Manager apk.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't get Odin v4.43 to talk to the phone.

Apparently there's a new release, Odin v4.44, which has support for our phones (look for the model code, T679). Can I ask for your help?

If you can find Odin v4.44 on the internet, please download it and send me a PM. I tried looking at sammobile.com but I can't figure out where it would be. Maybe you can take a look there.

I found these files on the phone:
/system/app/IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk
/system/lib/libiq_service_tmobile_2.2.so
Yes, the Exhibit ii 4g comes with Carrier IQ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrier_IQ#Rootkit_discovery_and_media_attention). You may be being tracked by the FBI (http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ement-purposes-refuses-to-release-records.ars).


----------



## nk_blu (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got myself the Bell's "Galaxy W" and it's is NOT a real Galaxy W (i8150). It is identical to Exhibit II in terms of specs and, hell, even the actual model number: SGH-T679, but it has a suffix "M" at the end.

I don't know if it supports AWS, even though the box says it supports 850/1900 HSPA. Once I get a hold of Wind Mobile (AWS service provider here), I'll give it a try.

I rooted using Superoneclick 2.3.1


----------



## s0unds (Dec 15, 2011)

nk_blu said:


> I just got myself the Bell's "Galaxy W" and it's is NOT a real Galaxy W (i8150). It is identical to Exhibit II in terms of specs

Click to collapse



That's very interesting. What specs did it have?

The Galaxy W and the Exhibit II are almost identical, and then the SGH-T679M, Bell Canada's model, is a Galaxy W.


----------



## nk_blu (Dec 15, 2011)

I misspelled the model number, it's T679M, sorry guys.


----------



## nk_blu (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but here are screenshots from antutu and picture i took with my other phone.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 15, 2011)

nk_blu said:


> Sorry for double post, but here are screenshots from antutu and picture i took with my other phone.

Click to collapse



Ok! I stand corrected. The Bell Canada SGH-T679M is an Exhibit II.

I can tell because the Galaxy W has a 1400MHz CPU. (The Exhibit II has a 1024MHz CPU.)

Also, the Galaxy W has a 5 megapixel rear-facing camera. The Exhibit II has the smaller 3.1 megapixel camera. The front-facing camera is also different, but I don't know the exact differences.

I got all this info from the Device DB link up at the top of the page. My best guess at why? T-Mobile and Bell Canada wanted a cheaper phone, since these phones are at the bottom of their price range.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 16, 2011)

Quick update: I'm still unable to find Odin 4.44 for the T679 or T679M. Anyone able to find it?


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 16, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Quick update: I'm still unable to find Odin 4.44 for the T679 or T679M. Anyone able to find it?

Click to collapse



I found 4.43, but that's it. I'll keep looking


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 17, 2011)

stubbakatt said:


> Odin 4.43 *does* recognize the SGH-T679. I'm using the Ancora.ops and currently flashing the recovery image. Hopefully it works....I'm about 4 minutes into the process.

Click to collapse



Success! I was able to use Odin 4.43 to flash the recovery .md5 file to my Exhibit II SGH-T679. My phone is now back to stock! I had screwed everything up after rooting it and deleting too many system apps.

Thanks to s0unds, who indirectly helped me.

Now we just need some roms!

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




s0unds said:


> I can't get Odin v4.43 to talk to the phone.
> 
> Apparently there's a new release, Odin v4.44, which has support for our phones (look for the model code, T679). Can I ask for your help?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why 4.43 didn't work for you, but it recognized my Exhibit II with no problem. After I put it into download mode and connected to the PC, it recognized the device right away.


----------



## md1008 (Dec 17, 2011)

stubbakatt said:


> Success! I was able to use Odin 4.43 to flash the recovery .md5 file to my Exhibit II SGH-T679. My phone is now back to stock! I had screwed everything up after rooting it and deleting too many system apps.
> 
> Thanks to s0unds, who indirectly helped me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I deleted some system apps I didn't know I deleted, I have never used odin just CWM any way you could help me get back to stock via tutorial or right here on the forum. I know how to get into Odin but that's about it how do you flash back to stock rom, how do you even get stock rom?


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 17, 2011)

*Getting back to stock in Samsung Exhibit II*

I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.

1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.

2. With your phone powered off, go into the Download (or Odin) mode by pressing the volume down and power buttons.  When the screen with the exclamation mark appears, select the volume up button. You should now be in download mode. 

3. Connect your Exhibit II to your PC.

2. Download this file http://dl.dropbox.com/u/425803/SGH-T679.zip and extract all the files.

3. Open Odin Multi Downloader v4.43.exe .

4. click on the OPS-Button and navigate to the folder with the extracted files and select Ancora.ops file.

5. Select the options: One Package, Protect OPS. I did not touch the Auto Reboot, Reset Time options. 

6.Click on the One Package-Button and select the md5 file in the extracted folder.

7. Click on the Start button. The flashing process took around 5 minutes for me, at which point the phone rebooted into recovery mode to finish the process. I selected reboot the system.


----------



## Volnutt (Dec 17, 2011)

This is amazing. Exactly what I was looking for!

But here's the thing:
I accidentally flashed my Exhibit II 4G with Galaxy W i8150 from a guide, since I thought that the Exhibit II and the Galaxy W were the same. (They are variants, right?) Anyways, I can't get into download/odin mode using the key press. :< I can enter recovery mode, but only through ROM Manager.

I should mention that the keys are all flopped
Home = back
Menu = Menu
Search = Home
Back = Menu

I just can't get it into ODIN mode. :< Any tips? All I need is ODIN mode and I'm good to go.

EDIT: It appears that in recovery mode, the keys are normal. (Home being the selection, up/down as up/down, and back as back.)

EDIT 2: When use the Exhibit II ODIN mode key combo, the phone goes black and vibrates. Then it boots normally. D:


----------



## slimym (Dec 17, 2011)

The i8150 is a different phone than the T679.  Confusing,  I know. In Canada,  the T679M is also called the Galaxy W - but different specs from the European Galaxy W.   Different button arrangement too. 

Sent from my SGH-T679M using XDA App


----------



## Volnutt (Dec 17, 2011)

D: Oh no....

Reading from this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1390234

It appears that I need to press that center button... Unfortunately, on the Exhibit... There's no center button. XD

Is there any button combo that simulates that center button? What about this jig key? I heard that the key can get into download mode. :<


----------



## clay21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Volnutt said:


> D: Oh no....
> 
> Reading from this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1390234
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try this....it works .

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1153310


----------



## Volnutt (Dec 17, 2011)

clay21 said:


> You can try this....it works .
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1153310

Click to collapse



This is to enter ODIN mode, right? My device can only enter recovery mode through ROM manager... Even in recovery mode, it shows up as an unknown devide instead of "ODIN" on the computer. :/

Wait, is this asking for me to intentionally brick my phone?!?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dennis96411 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait, so what is this recovery thing I'm hearing about? Is this for like a fail-safe situation or something? I have my phone rooted, but that's about it, there's no custom ROMs for the phone. Using the T-Mobile model.


----------



## folster86 (Dec 18, 2011)

So I tried stubbakatt's method and my phone isn't being recognized by Odin. I made sure that all of my driver's were up to date, but it's still not working. Any ideas?


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, the only thing that made a difference in Odin recognizing my phone was to uninstall the Samsung USB Drivers for Mobile Phones v1.4.8.0.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956

When I reinstalled those, Odin recognized it again. I'm afraid I don't have a clue other than that.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 19, 2011)

So we have a custom recovery for this device already?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 19, 2011)

stab244 said:


> So we have a custom recovery for this device already?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, just the crappy samsung recovery.


----------



## md1008 (Dec 19, 2011)

I was able to get back to stock via Odin, Obviously Clockwork mod is way better but it's better than nothing


----------



## stab244 (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there any way to remove the crappy Tmobile boot and shutdown animation and sounds? I think root would be able to help us but maybe its had much more to do with the ROM. I know changing Android roms on my HD2 made Mr have different boot animations. Not if it is the same for native Android devices.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemory (Dec 19, 2011)

*This phone is great*

This phone is great


----------



## s0unds (Dec 19, 2011)

dennis96411 said:


> Wait, so what is this recovery thing I'm hearing about? Is this for like a fail-safe situation or something? I have my phone rooted, but that's about it, there's no custom ROMs for the phone. Using the T-Mobile model.

Click to collapse



Just catching up here... Dennis96411 this is for fail-safe.

I'm trying to make a custom ROM, it sounds like we're building a group of people here who can all help out.

This odin mode is Samsung's small, broken version of clockworkmod. Not based on clockworkmod, but it does kind of the same things.

I'm excited to try it and see if I can get it to work!


----------



## bomberbadj (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, thanks to the guys who are trying to make a custom rom for this phone!

In the meantime, just in case this helps someone, I've made a list of all the bloatware *I think* I safely uninstalled from the T679 after rooting. Lemme know if I broke something that I didn't know I did - as far as I can tell, my phone is working fine without these.  

411 & More
Backup
Bejeweled
Blio
Bonus Apps
Books
Highlight
Lookout Anti-Virus
Mini diary
Mini paper
More for Me
My account
Slacker
System Manager Application (apparently this is CarrierIQ; I did run TrevE's logging test app to scan and remove CIQ components before uninstalling it this one, but I'm not sure what kind of effect it had.)
T-Mobile Mall
T-Mobile Name ID
T-Mobile TV HD
Telenav GPS Navigator
Tetris
Video Chat
Visual Voicemail
Wi-Fi Calling
Yelp
Zinio Reader

Edit: Also uninstalled the following:
TetheringManager (otherwise portable hotspot and tethering won't work. Good thing my current service provider doesn't charge me extra for tethering.)


----------



## s0unds (Dec 19, 2011)

bomberbadj said:


> Hey, thanks to the guys who are trying to make a custom rom for this phone!

Click to collapse



Removing "System Manager App" is pretty effective at removing Carrier IQ. I think you might want to also do this:
Warning: no guarantee this will work for you. People will probably put together an app to remove Carrier IQ, so I will edit this post to point to that. This is an experimental procedure that might work for you, or it might not.


Warning: after doing this, you will not be able to get firmware info by dialing *#1234#. Please dial *#1234# now and write down the information reported so you have access to it later.


Root your phone (post #3 on this thread has a link to instructions). This will install 'adb' on your computer as part of that process. Use it for the next step.


Use adb to save the files you are about to delete from your phone. You can open command prompt in windows or terminal on mac / linux, and type: *adb pull /system/app/IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk*, then press enter.


Browse to the current directory, shown in the prompt (command prompt or shell prompt). e.g. for Windows XP: *C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>*


Check that a file named *IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk* is there. If not, you don't have a backup. Windows may call the file *IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1* and hide the ".apk" extension.


Now go back to the command prompt and type *adb pull /system/lib/libiq_service_tmobile_2.2.so*


Check that a file named *libiq_service_tmobile_2.2.so* (or it may be missing ".so") shows up in the directory listing.


Close the command prompt or shell on your computer.









Open the Terminal Emulator application from the phone's apps. (This next part does not use the computer.)


Type: *su* (and press enter). You may then be prompted to grant privileges to "Superuser." If you are asked, grant the privileges.


Type: *mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p15 /system* (press enter). Hint: there's a lower-case o after the first -, then an o in remount and block, but it's a zero in mmcblk0p15.


Type: *rm /system/app/IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk /system/lib/libiq_service_tmobile_2.2.so* (press enter). This will remove the Carrier IQ files from your phone.


Unless you already followed *bomberbadj*'s instructions to remove "System Manager Application," the phone will now warn you over and over that "System Manager Application" is failing. You have to click the "*force close*" button on that warning, over and over, while completing the rest of the process. (This part is where the process could really use some polish.)





(I know this says Email, not System Manager Application)


Power off the phone by holding down the power button for a few seconds, then selecting "Power Off"


Power the phone back on by holding down the power button.


Now you will not be warned over and over about "System Manager Application," and the Carrier IQ files have been completely removed. Please post a note saying whether this worked for you or not.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm having trouble updating my su binary. I updated my Superuser and everytime I run Titanium Backup I get a message saying my su binary is outdated. When I try to update it fails at the md5 checksum step. Will I have to manually push the update with adb?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoobNeutralizer (Dec 19, 2011)

*:-D*



s0unds said:


> Removing "System Manager App" is pretty effective at removing Carrier IQ. I think you might want to also do this:
> Warning: no guarantee this will work for you. People will probably put together an app to remove Carrier IQ, so I will edit this post to point to that. This is an experimental procedure that might work for you, or it might not.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you s0unds...
Followed your instructions and rebooted successfully...

Now I just need a custom rom and I'm all set...


----------



## bomberbadj (Dec 19, 2011)

stab244 said:


> I'm having trouble updating my su binary. I updated my Superuser and everytime I run Titanium Backup I get a message saying my su binary is outdated. When I try to update it fails at the md5 checksum step. Will I have to manually push the update with adb?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have the same issue. I just turned the notification off since I dunno what to do with it. 

Also, in between doing stuff with Titanium Backup and the logging detector app, Terminal disappeared from the app drawer. App manager and TB says it is still installed though. Ideas?


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 19, 2011)

bomberbadj said:


> Have the same issue. I just turned the notification off since I dunno what to do with it.
> 
> Also, in between doing stuff with Titanium Backup and the logging detector app, Terminal disappeared from the app drawer. App manager and TB says it is still installed though. Ideas?

Click to collapse



Download busybox installer and make sure you select /bin and not /xbin. The su binary update should work after that.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 20, 2011)

stubbakatt said:


> Download busybox installer and make sure you select /bin and not /xbin. The su binary update should work after that.

Click to collapse



Aha it worked. Thank you!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaymer81 (Dec 20, 2011)

stab244 said:


> Is there any way to remove the crappy Tmobile boot and shutdown animation and sounds?

Click to collapse



To get rid of the startup and shutdown sounds, you'll need to be rooted and then use Root Explorer, EF File Explorer, or adb to find these files on your phone:

system/media/audio/ui/PowerOff.wav
system/etc/PowerOn.wav

I replaced mine with silent sound files that I made using Windows sound recorder with my mic turned off.  You can probably just delete them, if you prefer.

On a side note, to everyone working on a ROM for the Exhibit II, I'm cheering you on.  Wish I could help, but I'm too noob.  Mucho thanks in advance.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaymer81 said:


> To get rid of the startup and shutdown sounds, you'll need to be rooted and then use Root Explorer, EF File Explorer, or adb to find these files on your phone:
> 
> system/media/audio/ui/PowerOff.wav
> system/ext/PowerOn.ogg
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked like a charm thank you. Deletion does work. It won't screw up anything.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## s0unds (Dec 20, 2011)

/system/etc/1_Power_on.ogg isn't used

The wav can be replaced with any format of wav file. (The original is mono 44.1kHz, 3.436 s long, but mine is more like 10 s long at 11025 Hz.)


----------



## stab244 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah mine was in .wav format too. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Jaymer81 (Dec 20, 2011)

You two are right, thanks.  I even had the path typed wrong. >_<  My original post has been corrected.


----------



## mrdally204 (Dec 21, 2011)

Any more information on a custom rom for us   Maybe we should hit up the social media and ask for some more help.  Come up with a tweet and we can all post, maybe get someone interested!


----------



## s0unds (Dec 21, 2011)

mrdally204 said:


> Any more information on a custom rom for us   Maybe we should hit up the social media and ask for some more help.  Come up with a tweet and we can all post, maybe get someone interested!

Click to collapse



Sure, I want to make significant progress before I announce anything here, but I'm still working on it.

I'm currently still trying to use Odin 4.43 to successfully flash my Exhibit II (T679) back to its factory state. You can help out by trying the steps listed by stubbakatt back in post #55, so you can tell me what I'm doing wrong!

If you're one of those who likes to hack on code, go download the open source release by Samsung, and I've posted an extract_files.sh earlier in this thread that you can use to build a complete firmware image. Try flashing your phone and post back!

In other words, we need lots more interested people at all levels.


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 21, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Sure, I want to make significant progress before I announce anything here, but I'm still working on it.
> 
> I'm currently still trying to use Odin 4.43 to successfully flash my Exhibit II (T679) back to its factory state. You can help out by trying the steps listed by stubbakatt back in post #55, so you can tell me what I'm doing wrong!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey s0unds, have you tried using the Heimdall program?

http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/

 I even tried it in OS X and it said "device detected" when I connected the Exhibit II in Odin mode.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 22, 2011)

stubbakatt said:


> Hey s0unds, have you tried using the Heimdall program?

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it doesn't flash the phone :-/

Here's what I did - do you think I should reinstall the drivers?

1. install Kies to get the drivers






2. go into download mode

3. plug it into the PC

2. download the file from dropbox.com

3. open Odin v4.43

4. click OPS and select Ancora.ops

5. click check boxes: One Package, Protect OPS

6. click One Package button, the md5 file verified fine





7. click Start

Here's where I got stuck:





Any ideas? I'm uninstalling all the drivers and following the process for rooting to get those drivers. That's the only difference I can find. I used linux when I originally rooted the phone.


----------



## milindkt (Dec 22, 2011)

*How to remove pre-installed apps from T-Mobile*

I purchased this phone.. (Samsung Exhibit II). It is a nice phone.. but just too many apps from T-mobile, which I cannot use outside USA. I want to remove all of them, but the mobile do not have option to remove. How to do this, please help !
Rooting is the only option ? if Yes, is it safe !! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 22, 2011)

milindkt said:


> I purchased this phone.. (Samsung Exhibit II). It is a nice phone.. but just too many apps from T-mobile, which I cannot use outside USA. I want to remove all of them, but the mobile do not have option to remove. How to do this, please help !
> Rooting is the only option ?

Click to collapse



Rooting is the only option. It is safe - many, many people have used the info in this thread to root their Exhibit II.

Use Titanium backup if you are concerned about safety.

Then go back to page 7 and you will see what apps you can remove safely. *Click on that link that says page 7 to see the exact list in post #70.*

Then click the Thanks button for bomberbadj.


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 22, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Any ideas? I'm uninstalling all the drivers and following the process for rooting to get those drivers. That's the only difference I can find. I used linux when I originally rooted the phone.

Click to collapse



I'm stumped. I didn't use Kies, but allowed Windows to auto-detect and download several adb and usb driver packages. I then installed the package from here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956


I can't of anything else, except maybe I installed the original Samsung Exhibit SGH-T759 drivers, as well.


----------



## ja5219 (Dec 22, 2011)

Regarding Rooting this phone, what's with the certain few amount of people who have issues after they root?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1405379

Would they have had to do something else for it to end up like that?
Either way, I hear Titanum backup is the best when rooting. But still concerned a bit..


----------



## s0unds (Dec 22, 2011)

stubbakatt said:


> I'm stumped. I didn't use Kies, but allowed Windows to auto-detect and download several adb and usb driver packages. I then installed the package from here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! It worked!

Ok, here's what I did:
Reinstall windows xp from scratch
plugged in the phone in download mode. It didn't recognize the phone at all.
let winxp search for drivers - no drivers were found. (So this step did nothing.)
install the drivers in stubbakatt's link
find the unrecognized device for the phone and uninstall it, so windows would re-detect the drivers
restart
looked in the device manager and saw that the drivers were working
run Odin 4.43
follow stubbakatt's steps from post #55
it flashed ok! *Note: for anyone else who wants to do this, it didn't wipe the user data. I haven't checked extensively but the basic stuff, like wifi settings, were preserved after this process.*
So what's next? Heimdall. I want this same process using heimdall so anyone (not just windows) has access to the factory firmware. That means contributing new code to heimdall to work with the Exhibit II.

Sorry, this might seem like a delay toward getting a custom ROM, but we need tools like Heimdall. I think it's important.


----------



## prasadrao88 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Can anyone guide me from scratch? I am a noob!!  *

Hi Guys,

I will be getting Samsung Exhibit II 4g from US in some days (I stay in India)

It will be locked to T Mobile.

Is there anyway I can unlock this to work with other GSM carriers?

I tried to read all the posts here but I couldnt figure out anything

I know I am supposed to root it (I have no idea how to do this.)

Am I supposed to install a custom ROM too? 

Please guide me to achieve this..Please give me step wise execution.. i do not want my phone to lie lifeless when I get it...


----------



## s0unds (Dec 22, 2011)

prasadrao88 said:


> I will be getting Samsung Exhibit II 4g from US in some days (I stay in India)
> 
> It will be locked to T Mobile.
> 
> Is there anyway I can unlock this to work with other GSM carriers?

Click to collapse



Is there any way to unlock this phone if it is locked to T-Mobile? No.


----------



## jose makalolot (Dec 22, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Is there any way to unlock this phone if it is locked to T-Mobile? No.

Click to collapse



If you dont want to talk to t-mobile, go buy the unlock code off ebay. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 22, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Awesome! It worked!
> 
> Ok, here's what I did:
> Reinstall windows xp from scratch
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome news! I'm not a coder or anything, but let me know if you'd like me to test anything. I use OS X primarily but have XP installed in VMware.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 22, 2011)

stubbakatt said:


> Awesome news! I'm not a coder or anything, but let me know if you'd like me to test anything. I use OS X primarily but have XP installed in VMware.

Click to collapse



Thanks!

I'll update heimdall for OS X - this could use testing.


----------



## jose makalolot (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder why people are not buying this phone... though camera is not the best, hspa works both t-mobile and at&t when unlocked.


-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## s0unds (Dec 23, 2011)

jose makalolot said:


> I wonder why people are not buying this phone... though camera is not the best, hspa works both t-mobile and at&t when unlocked.

Click to collapse



The Samsung Galaxy W has a greatly improved CPU, better cameras, but doesn't cost a lot more.

My guess is the Exhibit II is T-Mobile's (and Bell Canada, etc.) bottom-of-the-barrel phone.


----------



## jose makalolot (Dec 23, 2011)

s0unds said:


> The Samsung Galaxy W has a greatly improved CPU, better cameras, but doesn't cost a lot more.
> 
> My guess is the Exhibit II is T-Mobile's (and Bell Canada, etc.) bottom-of-the-barrel phone.

Click to collapse



Maybe. But for a prepaid phone that is capable on any gsm hspa, nothing beats that. Maybe it's all about the use. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 23, 2011)

Kies air doesnt work on my laptop 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 23, 2011)

Also ima try root as well geez i wish we had a dev oh any news on official ics 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## youthcom (Dec 23, 2011)

jose makalolot said:


> I wonder why people are not buying this phone... though camera is not the best, hspa works both t-mobile and at&t when unlocked.
> 
> 
> -----------
> sent from my calculator with android

Click to collapse



I'm gonna return mine. A shame since I generally like it & got a good deal on it at $185 from Amazon. Reason for return is that being T-Mobile branded it does not work with my unlimited internet grandfathered data plan (blocked because of IMEI?).  There is the prepaid $30/month plan that would work for me except no data roaming on prepaid plans.

I ask this earlier but want to confirm. Does simply deleting the stuff that gets installed for root unroot it & leave no trace of tampering? 

Wouldn't a factory reset or recovery from whatever is built into the phone do the same thing? 

Or will I have to go through all the steps in recent posts to get back to factory stock?

I'm replacing this phone with an unlocked HTC Incredible S for about $100 more. The screen has warm color balance & hopefully HTC will replace under warranty. The speaker is poor compared to the Exhibit II. But it does work with my legacy plan, has more memory, & haptic feedback. Would've like to try a Galaxy SII or Nexus but they are too expensive.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 23, 2011)

youthcom said:


> I'm gonna return mine. A shame since I generally like it & got a good deal on it at $185 from Amazon. Reason for return is that being T-Mobile branded it does not work with my unlimited internet grandfathered data plan (blocked because of IMEI?).  There is the prepaid $30/month plan that would work for me except no data roaming on prepaid plans.
> 
> I ask this earlier but want to confirm. Does simply deleting the stuff that gets installed for root unroot it & leave no trace of tampering?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you delete the files installed for root, yes, there is no trace.

If you want to, you can flash it using odin...but that's not needed.

If you did stuff, you might be better off flashing it just to be sure. Like, if you deleted Carrier IQ or installed Titanium Backup, etc.

Flashing it doesn't get rid of your personal info though.

Thanks, by the way, for mentioning T-Mobile is blocking grandfathered unlimited plans. I didn't know that.


----------



## youthcom (Dec 23, 2011)

I just had Titanium Backup Pro installed. Used it to uninstall terminal, then use a file explorer to remove superuser.apk, uninstalled Titanium, & did a factory reset from the settings/privacy menu. Seems stock now. Thanks.


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 23, 2011)

Try simple mobile 40$ a month unlimited 3g period an we use t-mobile towers an my phone works great 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## s0unds (Dec 23, 2011)

*I just want to wish everyone on this thread a Merry Christmas!*

Here are two Christmas presents for y'all... I know, not new news but still... 



http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/att-admits-defeat-on-t-mobile-takeover-will-pay-4-billion-breakup-fee.ars





http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/victory-boycott-forces-godaddy-to-drop-its-support-for-sopa.ars


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 23, 2011)

OK picz but no rom lmao smh 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## m4rk-w (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, i have a samsung exhibit II from bell, (galaxy w), i root it without problem, but i tri to unrooth it to get back to stock, i use the studdback method. The probleme is that my phone is SGH-T679M and the .md5 from studdback is for SGH-T679 so when i use his method i soft brick my phone ! so right now nothing work. i look everywhere on internet but i cant find the stock firmware for my samsung. can someone help me to find it or any other firmware that work. the only thing i find is the code source form opensource dot samsung dot com. but i can figure how to convert it ?

I need a .tar.md5 file for SGH-T679M 

Thank every one for your help


----------



## mikeetastic (Dec 24, 2011)

s0unds said:


> If you delete the files installed for root, yes, there is no trace.
> 
> If you want to, you can flash it using odin...but that's not needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im gonna return mine too coz got myself a cheap galaxy S at craigslist..

Will factory reset from settings restores the apps i deleted like 411, t-mobile stuff etc? I already deleted terminal and superuser but almost all bloatwares are gone haha..

Thanks.


----------



## jose makalolot (Dec 24, 2011)

mikeetastic said:


> Im gonna return mine too coz got myself a cheap galaxy S at craigslist..
> 
> Will factory reset from settings restores the apps i deleted like 411, t-mobile stuff etc? I already deleted terminal and superuser but almost all bloatwares are gone haha..
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Nope. It wont be restored if you deleted the apps. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 24, 2011)

Damn it this phone needs a dev so bad bkuz it really has the potential to be ah beast I think 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## mikeetastic (Dec 24, 2011)

jose makalolot said:


> Nope. It wont be restored if you deleted the apps.

Click to collapse



Thanks, any way or maybe a quick tutorial on how can i restore all the apps (T-mobile app, mall, 411 qik etc) just like a bnew phone again? sorry still a noob, just had this phone 2 days ago and my first time using android from iOS..

Salamat kabayan


----------



## jose makalolot (Dec 24, 2011)

mikeetastic said:


> Thanks, any way or maybe a quick tutorial on how can i restore all the apps (T-mobile app, mall, 411 qik etc) just like a bnew phone again? sorry still a noob, just had this phone 2 days ago and my first time using android from iOS..
> 
> Salamat kabayan

Click to collapse



Kabayan, you need to put the original apks of the apps that you removed. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## diskoman21 (Dec 25, 2011)

youthcom said:


> I'm gonna return mine. A shame since I generally like it & got a good deal on it at $185 from Amazon. Reason for return is that being T-Mobile branded it does not work with my unlimited internet grandfathered data plan (blocked because of IMEI?).  There is the prepaid $30/month plan that would work for me except no data roaming on prepaid plans.
> 
> I ask this earlier but want to confirm. Does simply deleting the stuff that gets installed for root unroot it & leave no trace of tampering?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I actually have the grandfathered unlimited internet with T-Mobile, and my Exhibit II worked just fine for me right out of the box. Got mine to replace my G2 until my full upgrade is available next year. I would've checked with T-Mobile to find out what the issue was if I were you. After rooting, removing bloatware & adding Droidwall I really like mine. Best deal for the money. I just thought folks should know their experience may not be the same as yours!


----------



## mikeetastic (Dec 25, 2011)

jose makalolot said:


> Kabayan, you need to put the original apks of the apps that you removed.

Click to collapse



Thanks..

i know i can download t-mobile apps like my account, mall, visual voicemail etc on Android Market but how bout the other stuff that i deleted (eg voice recorder, Mini Diary etc) i also deleted the app called talk and i think i need it?

@all

anyone having problems sending SMS? at times i have to send more than 10X for a message to get through?


----------



## youthcom (Dec 25, 2011)

diskoman21 said:


> I actually have the grandfathered unlimited internet with T-Mobile, and my Exhibit II worked just fine for me right out of the box. Got mine to replace my G2 until my full upgrade is available next year. I would've checked with T-Mobile to find out what the issue was if I were you. After rooting, removing bloatware & adding Droidwall I really like mine. Best deal for the money. I just thought folks should know their experience may not be the same as yours!

Click to collapse



That is odd. Everything I've read (T-Mobile forums on howardforums) after my own experience has suggested they they will upsell you to a new data plan for any of their branded Android smartphones. Perhaps your plan is newer or already part a smartphone plan. Mine is several years old that was meant for a laptop datacard. When I put the sim in it did work for a few mins, but then the webpage saying my plan isn't compatible came up soon after. Since the sim works with my old Nokia N900 & now the HTC Incredible S I suspect it is T-Mobile's own IMEI block so we don't get truly unlimited or throttled internet with their smartphones.


----------



## swonsay (Dec 25, 2011)

S0unds you seem to be the one who would know this, and I'll happily help where I can, give me a task and with what little free time I don't have I'd be happy to assist. I'm not a dev, but I've managed to hobble some ugly code from bits of syntax that slowly worked up to something more complicated and eventually became a huge benefit at work.


This is what I've done so far, I've tried dd'ing all the mmc's (eg: /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 ) I'll go through them one by one and see if I cant mount them in windows with a loop back and try and figure out which is which if needed.

I'm new to the entire modding phone thing and I cant brick another phone my boyfriend will... Well he won't do anything except give me that dirty look again, but I'd prefer to avoid that. 

What I would strongly prefer is to start with the kernel, by my fear is if it doesn't boot that the device is bricked, does anybody know if there is a way to recover it or how that would go when the only option is odin? I've tried looking/reading around but I'm not quite sure. Also, I cant get adb access until after it boots up.

The more access to information I have along these lines now the better, because I quite frankly just don't understand. I get that even if I wipe the required programs (AGAIN) from the system partition it can be recovered from odin, provided I have the files to put on them. I assume this means I have a kernel? 
Is the recovery/odin tool in the boot loader, an equivalent to grub?
If so provided I don't hose that, the kernel and the system and practically everything else can be wiped correct?


I assume that the manufacturers put out a fairly streamlined kernel, but many of the mods seem to focus on the kernels, how much of a gain is there in attacking that aspect of it first? I don't think it will take me long to make the ROM I would want, its, well... simplistic. I don't want anything that will slow the phone down unless I need it. 

Does anybody have a known good factory-stock firmware odin file just in case I do decide to hose my kernel and or system again?

Do we need a complete mapping of the drives? Or is the information we need already out there?

Currently the drivers are installed, odin 3.34 is working, I have adb access, and I've rooted it. I've backed up EVERY file with titanium backup, and then I saved that directory. I then removed some bloatware (maybe not all yet) and backed it up again with titanium, and then dd'd all the files. I wasn't able to or didn't dd the following: 
mmcblk1p1 (apparently too large -- according to dd error (around 4g of data is where it stopped)) 
mmcblk1 & mmcblk0 (both of these are a bit redundant and most likely WAY to large)
any of the vold/* files (was going to try, but am running out of caffeine now)

The plan was to restore the files with titanium to stock, and then pull another img of system. Then to test odin by overwriting this with my smaller system image. and if it doesn't work then trying the larger one, I'm just not 100% sure on which files are where, hence backing up EVERYTHING.

I'm confused at why mmcblk1p1 is so large!
I assume that mmcblk0p1 @ 106,496Kb is the kernel. I want to be sure before I do anything so I have a reasonably sure way to get back.
If I understand correctly we need an image of the system, kernel and recovery partitions. The first 2 I get, I'm still reading up on what exactly a recovery partition is.


----------



## s0unds (Dec 25, 2011)

swonsay said:


> This is what I've done so far, I've tried dd'ing all the mmc's (eg: /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 ) I'll go through them one by one and see if I cant mount them in windows with a loop back and try and figure out which is which if needed.

Click to collapse



I verified the list of what each one is, here. In other words, same as the Galaxy W. But it's still a good thing to do, since you can mount them later to get at the original files, or maybe (if we get heimdall to work) use them to recover your phone... more on that below.



swonsay said:


> I'm new to the entire modding phone thing and I cant brick another phone my boyfriend will... Well he won't do anything except give me that dirty look again, but I'd prefer to avoid that.

Click to collapse



Do you have a windows box? If so, use these instructions from stubbakatt and you'll be back to a non-rooted factory state. (But your settings will still be there.)

If you don't have windows, then you'll be able to use heimdall once I add support for this phone.



swonsay said:


> What I would strongly prefer is to start with the kernel, by my fear is if it doesn't boot that the device is bricked, does anybody know if there is a way to recover it or how that would go when the only option is odin? I've tried looking/reading around but I'm not quite sure. Also, I cant get adb access until after it boots up.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Odin is for recovering from a bad kernel or system partition. adb is no use when the phone is in odin mode.



swonsay said:


> The more access to information I have along these lines now the better, because I quite frankly just don't understand. I get that even if I wipe the required programs (AGAIN) from the system partition it can be recovered from odin, provided I have the files to put on them. I assume this means I have a kernel?
> Is the recovery/odin tool in the boot loader, an equivalent to grub?
> If so provided I don't hose that, the kernel and the system and practically everything else can be wiped correct?

Click to collapse



Yup. Odin runs from the boot loader. Using stubbakatt's method, there is no way to mess up the boot loader or odin. Flashing a custom kernel will not really be possible without either messing with the rom stubbakatt posted (not safe), or wait for heimdall support. Here's why: stubbakatt's rom has everything in it, including odin. Heimdall is safer -- it just flashes the kernel+system, and not odin, so I think *don't try changes made inside stubbakatt's rom*. Ok, the truth is stubbakatt got the image directly from T-Mobile's servers.




swonsay said:


> I assume that the manufacturers put out a fairly streamlined kernel, but many of the mods seem to focus on the kernels, how much of a gain is there in attacking that aspect of it first? I don't think it will take me long to make the ROM I would want, its, well... simplistic. I don't want anything that will slow the phone down unless I need it.

Click to collapse



Overclocking, for one.



swonsay said:


> Does anybody have a known good factory-stock firmware odin file just in case I do decide to hose my kernel and or system again?

Click to collapse



Use the link above, stubbakatt has posted the image.



swonsay said:


> Do we need a complete mapping of the drives? Or is the information we need already out there?

Click to collapse



It's already available, here.



swonsay said:


> Currently the drivers are installed, odin 3.34 is working, I have adb access, and I've rooted it. I've backed up EVERY file with titanium backup, and then I saved that directory. I then removed some bloatware (maybe not all yet) and backed it up again with titanium, and then dd'd all the files. I wasn't able to or didn't dd the following:
> mmcblk1p1 (apparently too large -- according to dd error (around 4g of data is where it stopped))
> mmcblk1 & mmcblk0 (both of these are a bit redundant and most likely WAY to large)
> any of the vold/* files (was going to try, but am running out of caffeine now)
> ...

Click to collapse



When you say "test odin by overwriting this" I think you're on to something I hadn't thought of. The best/surest way is to add support to heimdall and flash phones using odin. But while that's in progress, you can use adb shell and dd a kernel onto the kernel partition. Use the partition map I linked to and google around for instructions on how to get around permission denied errors. If it doesn't boot, odin can recover it -- but *do a recovery with odin first* so you're sure you have the right drivers installed on your windows box. Otherwise, you're stuck with a phone that won't boot until we here on the forum can help you get your recovery setup to work...it took me a few days!



swonsay said:


> I'm confused at why mmcblk1p1 is so large!
> I assume that mmcblk0p1 @ 106,496Kb is the kernel. I want to be sure before I do anything so I have a reasonably sure way to get back.
> If I understand correctly we need an image of the system, kernel and recovery partitions. The first 2 I get, I'm still reading up on what exactly a recovery partition is.

Click to collapse



The built-in flash is mmcblk0p*. You're seeing your transflash card on mmcblk1p1 and mmcblk1p*.

I would really like to work with you on this. It sounds like you know a lot already. If you're interested, I can tell you what I've reversed already of the odin protocol (for heimdall). Or try to build a kernel and system partition -- but I'm not sure there's an easy way to actually flash it to your phone... At least not with odin mode.


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 25, 2011)

Ah progress like the McDonald's commercial I'm lovin it  ooh maybe some icecream or cm miui would be nice too keep up the good work 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## swonsay (Dec 26, 2011)

s0unds, I don't really trust that map without any evidence to support it, so please understand me correctly when I say I'm going to take a few whacks at proving it wrong, especially on the important partitions 

to get around the 4g limit I made my 8g card ext3 and I use adb with the following command: mount -t ext3 /dev/block/vold/179:33 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd
I just finished dd'ing /dev/block/mmcblk0 (3957325824 bytes transferred in 799.723 secs)
This uses the same points as the OS does naturally in my phone, furthermore: /dev/block/vold/179:28 /mnt/sdcard is the internal 2gb card

Now I understand there can be links and devices can be accessed through a few different ways. I've booted into my Linux (Debian Squeeze) partition and now that I've read up on Heimdall I wholeheartedly accept the invite to get that working ASAP, I don't trust MS OS's when I don't have to. 

Partitions confirmed:
mmcblk0p28 & vold/179:28 = internal-SD storage

After looking at the following (easy) mountable files, I don't believe that map is correct, see below:


```
mmcblk0p6 shows up as an executable!

mmcblk0p8 after extracting ramdisk:

$ ls
ARIESVE.rle   fota.rc           init.qcom.sh  recovery  ueventd.goldfish.rc
charging.rle  init              init.rc       res       ueventd.rc
data          init.goldfish.rc  lib           sbin
default.prop  initlogo.rle      lpm.rc        sys
dev           init.qcom.rc      proc          system


#mount mmcblk0p12 test/ -o loop
#cd test/
#ls
efs_info.bin		qcom_wlan_nv.bin  WCN1314_qcom_wlan_nv.bin
movinand_checksum_done	sd_det.bin
movinand_checksum_pass	usb_sel.bin


mmcblk0p13 after extracting ramdisk:

$ ls
ARIESVE.rle   dev      initlogo.rle  lpm.rc    sbin    ueventd.goldfish.rc
charging.rle  etc      init.qcom.sh  proc      sys     ueventd.rc
data          fota.rc  init.rc       recovery  system
default.prop  init     lib           res       tmp


# mount mmcblk0p15 test/ -o loop
# ls test/
app	    cameradata	  CSCVersion.txt  framework  SW_Configuration.xml  usr
bin	    csc		  etc		  lib	     T9DB		   vsc
build.prop  CSCFiles.txt  fonts		  media      tts		   xbin

# mount mmcblk0p16 test/ -o loop
# ls test/ ; umount test/
lost+found  recovery

# mount mmcblk0p17 test/ -o loop
# ls test/ ; umount test/
app	      data	 log	     shared		   system
app-private   dontpanic  lost+found  situation.txt	   tombstones
backup	      fota	 misc	     soundbooster.txt	   wifi
cache	      gps	 property    stream_bluetooth.txt  wiper
clipboard     gpsone_d	 radio	     stream_headset.txt    wpstiles
dalvik-cache  local	 secure      stream_speaker.txt


# ls test/ ; umount test/
cryptprop_applied_result  cryptprop_persist.sys.language  dmp
cryptprop_efs		  cryptprop_rebootMode		  edk_p
cryptprop_essiv		  cryptprop_sdcard		  lost+found
cryptprop_onetimeboot	  cryptprop_securewipedata

# mount mmcblk0p28 test/ -o loop
# ls test/ ; umount test/
Android  DCIM	      LOST.DIR	system	TitaniumBackup
data	 external_sd  run	test	usbStorage
```


----------



## s0unds (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there a mount command missing between

mount mmcblk0p17 test

and

mount mmcblk0p28 test

?



Still, that doesn't seem to me to be an indication that the map over at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7309-rec...-devices/page__st__160__p__235477#entry235477 is wrong. I'm fine if it is wrong, so let's figure it out


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 26, 2011)

I just dumped a system log and sent it to Chainfire so we can get support for our device using the Mobile ODIN Pro app.

I'm a little rusty with the inner workings of android after being stuck with a WM phone for the past few years, but I am the creator of the original ADB for "Dummies" guide here at XDA and will help where needed.

We can brainstorm more if one of you want to PM me some info on what exactly we need to do or look for.


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 26, 2011)

And onto another issue...

How in the hell do we actually get apps moved to the external_sd? I have GTA III and Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit installed and only have 300MB left on the internal sd storage.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## swonsay (Dec 26, 2011)

s0unds said:


> Is there a mount command missing between
> 
> mount mmcblk0p17 test
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Several commands are missing between those two. 
Mostly unmount, and failed mounts




s0unds said:


> Still, that doesn't seem to me to be an indication that the map over at [snip] is wrong. I'm fine if it is wrong, so let's figure it out

Click to collapse



Actually that map seems to be correct, for the important things, or is plasible, given that it is unlikely that the recovery and kernel are swapped around I'm inclined to believe it. 

I just recently tried to do an odin flash using hobbled togeather tidbits here and there and it failed:

```
Download Start...
<0> Create File...
<1> StartThread Detected : 1
<2> StartThread Detected : 0
<3> StartThread Detected : 0
<4> StartThread Detected : 0
<5> StartThread Detected : 0
<6> StartThread Detected : 0
<7> StartThread Detected : 0
<8> StartThread Detected : 0
<1> setup connection...
<1> odin mode.. check plcatform verification.
<1> VerifyPlatform:V0, P0,R0
<1> START!!!
<1> e - unknown file - "factoryfs.rfs"
<1> e - unknown file - "zImage"
<1> e - unknown file - "ANDROID!Ðµ:"
<1> set download environment.
<1> recovery.bin download..
<1> 1/1 Finished.
<1> reset pda..
<0> Started Timer
<1> Close serial port and wait until rebooting.
<1> PASS!!!
<0> Destroy instant..
<0> Killed timer
```

the other one I tried just seemed to have a problem with factoryrfs, I'm going to try to mimmic the names this time.

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------

I've just downloaded the stock file from earlier in the thread, I'm going to use those names and try again =)

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

So far flashing my stuff back to myself isn't working out too good, I keep getting stuck at the following now:


```
Download Start...
<0> Create File...
<1> StartThread Detected : 1
<2> StartThread Detected : 0
<3> StartThread Detected : 0
<4> StartThread Detected : 0
<5> StartThread Detected : 0
<6> StartThread Detected : 0
<7> StartThread Detected : 0
<8> StartThread Detected : 0
<1> setup connection...
<1> odin mode.. check plcatform verification.
<1> VerifyPlatform:V0, P0,R0
<1> START!!!
<1> set download environment.
<1> big partition size!!
<1> boot.img download..
```

And here I sit, for the second time for 10+ minutes. Google told me it shouldn't take more then 5...

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------

It appears as though I was able to recover my phone, unfortunately I had to do so using the stock ROM. Currently rooting my phone again. I'm going to keep playing with it until I can get it to flash and when I do I'll post a guide.

It looks like nobody was on to offer me any hand holding/reassurances, but I did break and then fix it so I may get more bold as time goes on, who knows


----------



## swonsay (Dec 26, 2011)

*Ooops...*

Well, It was all fine and dandy until I rebooted and got stuck in a boot loop. I've tried re-flashing with the recovery file and it still does the same thing. I made a youtube video, but basically I can get adb shell access, its just like it wont show the actual display screen.

It looks like its rebooting, but I dont think it is.

Hopefully it will let me post this link(nope, guess not; lets try this...):
youtu.be [slash] -Idh5Laj-Og

Any ideas on how to get it back n running, or any way to get a log file of some sort?


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn it so close yet so far 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi y'all arco68 is helping the galaxy w ppl get oxygen 2.3.7 on there phone ain't our phone the same if so I think y'all all should work as a team so we can have a kicc ass phone 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 26, 2011)

Kezraplanes said we should combined forums there making some sicc progress 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## swonsay (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I'd help but I cant do much of anything right now.

I'm still not sure whats wrong with this phone at this point.


----------



## desaleter (Dec 26, 2011)

Also waiting for a O.C for this phone and a maybe even a ROM


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd research more for a solution, but my Motherboard on my PC is fried and I don't have access to a PC atm. 

Still not understanding why Samsung locked down this device so much.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## swonsay (Dec 26, 2011)

I found logcat, YAY!

Of the log I find this section most interesting, but I'm still unsure how to fix it as of yet:

```
E/ActivityThread(  179): Failed to find provider info for settings

I/ApplicationPolicy(  179): registerPackageChangeReceiver() : Done

E/System  (  179): Failure starting core service

E/System  (  179): java.lang.NullPointerException

E/System  (  179): 	at android.provider.Settings$NameValueCache.getString(Settings.java:680)

E/System  (  179): 	at android.provider.Settings$System.getString(Settings.java:798)

E/System  (  179): 	at android.provider.Settings$System.getInt(Settings.java:847)

E/System  (  179): 	at com.android.server.BatteryService.<init>(BatteryService.java:204)

E/System  (  179): 	at com.android.server.ServerThread.run(SystemServer.java:214)

I/SystemServer(  179): Device Policy

W/System.err(  179): java.lang.NullPointerException

W/System.err(  179): 	at android.provider.Settings$NameValueCache.getString(Settings.java:680)

W/System.err(  179): 	at android.provider.Settings$Secure.getString(Settings.java:2626)

W/System.err(  179): 	at android.provider.Settings$Secure.getInt(Settings.java:2694)

W/System.err(  179): 	at com.android.server.enterprise.RoamingPolicy.isRoamingSyncEnabled(RoamingPolicy.java:121)

W/System.err(  179): 	at com.android.server.enterprise.RoamingPolicy.<init>(RoamingPolicy.java:32)

W/System.err(  179): 	at com.android.server.DevicePolicyManagerService.<init>(DevicePolicyManagerService.java:660)

W/System.err(  179): 	at com.android.server.ServerThread.run(SystemServer.java:290)

E/ActivityThread(  179): Failed to find provider info for settings

I/SystemServer(  179): Status Bar
```


----------



## jgrinst1 (Dec 27, 2011)

VanillaTbone said:


> And onto another issue...
> 
> How in the hell do we actually get apps moved to the external_sd? I have GTA III and Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit installed and only have 300MB left on the internal sd storage.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



2 ways I guess. 

1. Use Android's native apps2sd -> Settings > Applications > Manage applications. Use the Move to SD card when the application allows.

2. Root and install Link2SD. There's a big thread for it here on XDA. You can move whatever app to SD you want and it will work. A marvel if you're short on internal storage ,which I don't think will happen to me with the Exhibit II, but obviously will for some people.


----------



## swonsay (Dec 27, 2011)

Can somebody post their logcat file for me, I need to compare it to something.

adb shell logcat > logfile.txt

Give it like a minute tops then hit ctrl+c

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

Let it be known that at 9:36 local time (EST) I pulled a rabbit out of my hat, Now I need to lay a bit low while my BF keeps heckling me, lol.

Not quite sure how/what fixed it though, but if anybody gets stuck heres more or less what I did

Flash odin, rinse repeat (a few hundred times)
try checking files, check error logs, google everything, but realize that the phone is maybe a bit to new, and nobody tells you want it means or any real way to get indepth information.
try resetting the phone
try flashing odin again
reset
odin
flash
adb everything
try to dd everything from old image back to phone, and fail with permissions
give up, go eat dinner
pass out on the way to getting dinner
wake up, get heckled by BF
go back to phone, flash odin, reset, flash, reset, flash (repeat 5 more times for good measure)
and then, give up, goto dinner having skipped 1.5 days worth of meals and when you get home:

Hold vol up + power, boot mode
Press left captive button ONE TIME, the icon will go dim, wait
Now that you have actually made it in this menu, figure it out, reset data and factory reset.
get ready to flash odin by loading odin on the computer
before odin comes up sigh in relief as your phone is asking you to 'touch its android'

=)


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad you are back with us. Thought you had a brick there for a while...

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful now the ball shall get rolling oh guys I was over there n the galaxy w forum the have a awesome tool called check fus for checking firmware updates check it out 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## wmedrano (Dec 27, 2011)

*Su Binary update fail after rooting*

For those people having issues with su binary updating after rooting.
From stubbakatt on another post.  To update su binary, download busybox installer from market, run it and make sure you select /bin and not /xbin for install.  Su binary should install fine afterward.


----------



## swonsay (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to know, I'll do that view

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## swonsay (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll start looking into the kernel as time allows.

I've removed a large amount of useless programs, phone has Toms of space and memory now, yay! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 4 games installed and have 0MB left on mount /sdcard... My /external_sd has 8GB left and it's strange that apps2sd(stock) uses mount point /sdcard instead of /external_sd.

Any ideas on a work around and does our kernel have built-in ext3 support?

*Edit*
Deleted Blood and Glory and have over 300MB free now, but the issue remains.







Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jose makalolot (Dec 27, 2011)

swonsay said:


> I'll start looking into the kernel as time allows.
> 
> I've removed a large amount of useless programs, phone has Toms of space and memory now, yay!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also removed a lot of bloatwares on mine.








-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Jaymer81 (Dec 27, 2011)

VanillaTbone said:


> I have 4 games installed and have 0MB left on mount /sdcard... My /external_sd has 8GB left and it's strange that apps2sd(stock) uses mount point /sdcard instead of /external_sd.
> 
> Any ideas on a work around and does our kernel have built-in ext3 support?

Click to collapse



Same problem here, my SD card doesn't even show up in "manage applications" or "memory usage".  The "SD card" tabs show a part of the phone's internal storage that's been labeled "USB Storage".  

Why did they split our phone's storage into two parts?  Is there any way to combine them and have "SD card" actually point to my SD card?


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 27, 2011)

That's why I was wondering about ext3 support. I have a 8GB ext3 partition on my sdcard.

The phones internal "sdcard" storage is labeled usb storage. 

















Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaymer81 (Dec 27, 2011)

*swapping USB storage with external SD*

*DISCLAIMER: I have not tried this, and the OP warns that you use this at your own risk.  Some people have had problems.*

This isn't exactly what I was looking for, but I found this guide to swapping the phone's internal "USB storage" with your external SD card:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1088474

And this is an updated file for Gingerbread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1151078

You're still left with 3 storage locations though.

Also, they say to make sure you have faster than a class 4 SD card for installing apps.  Mine is class 4.  Anyone have any experience with running apps from a class 4 SD card?  Is it too slow?


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 27, 2011)

A class 4 would be the minimum you would want to use...

Some Class 4 cards actually have speeds of a Class 6 or in between.

Here is a slice of a system dump displaying the mount points:

 ANDROID_ROOT=/system
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/vendor/lib:/system/lib
PATH=/sbin:/vendor/bin:/system/sbin:/system/bin:/system/xbin
LOOP_MOUNTPOINT=/mnt/obb
ASEC_MOUNTPOINT=/mnt/asec
ANDROID_SOCKET_zygote=15
EXTERNAL_STORAGE2=/mnt/sdcard/external_sd
BOOTCLASSPATH=/system/framework/core.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar:/system/framework/framework.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/services.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar
ANDROID_BOOTLOGO=1
ANDROID_ASSETS=/system/app
EXTERNAL_STORAGE=/mnt/sdcard
ANDROID_DATA=/data
USBHOST_STORAGE=/mnt/sdcard/usbStorage 

Apparently our phone looks at our external as EXTERNAL_STORAGE2 and not EXTERNAL_STORAGE.

In order to change the fstab to use external_sd instead of sd(internal) we would have to edit the fstab to look like following code:

 # internal sdcard
{
	ums_path = /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file
	asec = enable
	mbr_policy = overwrite
}
dev_mount sdcard1 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd 1 /devices/platform/mmci-omap-hs.1/mmc_host/mmc0

# externel sdcard
{
	ums_path = /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun1/file
	asec = disable
	discard = enable
	mbr_policy = skip
}
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 1 /devices/platform/mmci-omap-hs.0/mmc_host/mmc1

 QR Code for the link posted by Jaymer81 in the above post:






Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## s0unds (Dec 27, 2011)

VanillaTbone said:


> I just dumped a system log and sent it to Chainfire so we can get support for our device using the Mobile ODIN Pro app.

Click to collapse



I have no problem if Mobile ODIN Pro works on our phones, but it's not what I (personally) need/want: download mode for recovering from a bad flash, so no apps available...



VanillaTbone said:


> I'm a little rusty with the inner workings of android after being stuck with a WM phone for the past few years, but I am the creator of the original ADB for "Dummies" guide here at XDA and will help where needed.

Click to collapse



Awesome. Here's where I'm at...what do you think?
work with Benjamin Dobell and get heimdall to work, samsung has changed the protocol
make a "stock firmware" image, then make sure it works
port cyanogenmod



*Edit:* irc on irc.geekshed.net #exhibit2dev


----------



## swonsay (Dec 27, 2011)

the Dev channel sounds more appropriate to our needs. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting Heimdall to be compatible with our devices would be great. 

As far as irc goes, it's not a bad idea. We really need our own channel though, maybe something like #exhibit2dev or something to that nature.

I work Tuesday-Saturday, 5am-2pm so my time is limited to 4pm-11pm in terms of dev time.

Give me a few and I'll try to setup the IRC to get us one step ahead.

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## s0unds (Dec 27, 2011)

swonsay said:


> the Dev channel sounds more appropriate to our needs.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'm hanging out on both for now.


VanillaTbone said:


> Getting Heimdall to be compatible with our devices would be great.
> 
> As far as irc goes, it's not a bad idea. We really need our own channel though, maybe something like #exhibit2dev or something to that nature.

Click to collapse



Sounds great, I'll jump on when it's ready


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 27, 2011)

Irc is up @ irc.geekshed.net #exhibit2dev

The channel name chosen is better bc it is more specific per device.

I haven't registered the channel yet, but it's a start. Come on in when you are ready...

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## swonsay (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll add it when I have a minute, i'm still at work

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## s0unds (Dec 28, 2011)

We're using irc on irc.geekshed.net #exhibit2dev

Feel free to join and chat


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 28, 2011)

Dude they got cwm working on the galaxy w can we use there stuff 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 28, 2011)

Using another devices rom takes alot of work, plus we have to get a recovery working first.

Stay tuned for updates or join us on irc.

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## swonsay (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I'll test sounds package when he's done, but i'm not so thrilled about CM7. I just don't think its right for me, only one way to find out.

I'm not sure what your planning, our schedules don't seem to mesh very well at the moment, so using this thread should be good.

Goals up front would be nice. If people request it I may write a script to dejunk the stock image or make an Odin package. 

I only care about battery life and control for the most part i'm happy, I've yet to find a working flashlight application though.any suggestions?

Sounds what are your goals for your custom ROM?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## swonsay (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm also only able to mess with this occasionally, next year looks to be off to a busy start for me for 2 or 3 months.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## maps76 (Dec 28, 2011)

swonsay said:


> If people request it I may write a script to dejunk the stock image or make an Odin package...
> 
> I only care about battery life and control for the most part I'm happy,

Click to collapse



Yes and please.  A stripped down version will do me just fine.  I want to add and take away.


----------



## mrdally204 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stripped down version would be swell to start off with.  I am looking forward to a complete custom rom in the long run.

I have Tiny Flashlight + LED by Nikolay Ananiev.  Seems to work for me!

Good luck with the progress.  Excited to see CWM on the W, maybe we can use some techniques they did to get it working for us.  I'll try and visit the IRC here and there, but never coded anything for android so maybe I can get my feet wet with this phone.


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 28, 2011)

A stripped down version would be good to start since most of us don't mind GB, but spliting development for our device into teams is a smarter idea. 

We need a team setup to work on individual projects. One for CWM, one for a barebones rom and another for future development.

First things first though, we need more "active" members on our irc channel to discuss development. We have 5-6 ppl in the channel now and I would like to have around 20 to distribute projects.

Stay tuned for more updates and news or join us at irc.geekshed.net #exhibit2dev for developments as they happen.

I myself would rather handle the news and pr side of the development since I am limited on my free time bc of work.

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 28, 2011)

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry bout the blank post but a barebones gb w/ this in it http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/1...oid-value-pack-instead-of-ice-cream-sandwich/ 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Irate Iguana (Dec 28, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1376462
Maybe this could be incorporated into a new kernel?


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes plz 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok guys, let me get something straight...

Take a look at the screenshot I posted below after turning on the performance cpu governor on my exhibit 2 and running Antutu benchmark.

My stock scores are better than his overclocked scores considering that I'm at 1Ghz and there isn't much difference.. 







Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 28, 2011)

How did u do that 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## stubbakatt (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's what I got with the ondemand CPU governor.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey can I root my phone with mobile Odin lite

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## swonsay (Dec 28, 2011)

You know your just spamming us, right?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 29, 2011)

Dswaggz, go back and look over the first 3 pages of this thread to find rooting information for our device.

I used the zergrush way to root my exhibit 2...

Stubbakatt, here is another run using On Demand...






For some strange reason Antutu will not test my sd anymore or the final score would be higher.

One more thing. Here is the output of our build.prop and what can we safely edit to optimize a little more?

 # begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=GINGERBREAD
ro.build.display.id=GINGERBREAD.VKJ1
ro.build.version.incremental=VKJ1
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.5
ro.build.date=Sat Oct  1 07:48:06 KST 2011
ro.build.date.utc=1317422886
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=se.infra
ro.build.host=SEP-68
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=SGH-T679
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=SGH-T679
ro.product.device=SGH-T679
ro.product.board=SGH-T679
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
# Samsung Specific Properties
ro.build.PDA=T679UVKJ1
ro.build.hidden_ver=T679UVKJ1
ro.build.changelist=625406
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=msm7k
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=SGH-T679
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=SGH-T679-user 2.3.5 GINGERBREAD VKJ1 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/SGH-T679/SGH-T679:2.3.5/GINGERBREAD/VKJ1:user/release-keys
# Samsung Specific Properties
ro.build.PDA=T679UVKJ1
ro.build.hidden_ver=T679UVKJ1
ro.build.changelist=625406
ro.tether.denied=false
ro.flash.resolution=1080
# end build properties
#
# system.prop for surf
#

##rild.libpath=/system/lib/libsec-ril.so
## start GAN-Lite ##
rild.libpath=/system/lib/librilswitch.so
rilswitch.vendorlibpath=/system/lib/libsec-ril.so
rilswitch.ganlibpath=/system/lib/libganril.so
## end GAN-Lite ##

rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
persist.rild.nitz_plmn=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1
debug.sf.hw=1
dalvik.vm.heapsize=64m
ro.sf.lcd_density=240
ro.dev.dmm=1
dev.dmm.dpd.trigger_delay=30

#
# system props for the cne module
#
persist.cne.UseCne=vendor
persist.cne.bat.range.low.med=30
persist.cne.bat.range.med.high=60
persist.cne.loc.policy.op=/system/etc/OperatorPolicy.xml
persist.cne.loc.policy.user=/system/etc/UserPolicy.xml
persist.cne.bwbased.rat.sel=false
persist.cne.snsr.based.rat.mgt=false
persist.cne.bat.based.rat.mgt=false
persist.cne.rat.acq.time.out=30000
persist.cne.rat.acq.retry.tout=0

#
lpa.decode=false
ro.hdmi.enable=true

#
# system props for the data modules
#
ro.use_data_netmgrd=true

#
# system props for SD card emulation of emmc partition
#
ro.emmc.sdcard.partition=16

#
# system props for telephony modules
#
#device supports EHRPD
ro.config.ehrpd=true

#
# system props for the MM modules
#
media.stagefright.enable-player=true
media.stagefright.enable-meta=false
media.stagefright.enable-scan=false
media.stagefright.enable-http=true

# Samsung USB default mode
persist.service.usb.setting=0

# Qualcomm H/W crypto module load
crypto.driver.load=1

# Set Default Timezone as America/New_York
persist.sys.timezone=America/New_York
#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-samsung
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.3_r7
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
media.stagefright.enable-player=false
media.stagefright.enable-meta=false
media.stagefright.enable-scan=false
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-rtsp=false
dev.sfbootcomplete=0
wifi.interface=eth0
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-samsung
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-hms-tmobile-us
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-tmobile-us
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-samsung
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-samsung
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
ro.config.ringtone=CLEAN_Tmo_Jingle.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=S_Cloud.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg
ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED
ro.opengles.version=131072
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.3_r1
ro.secdevenc=true
ro.wtldatapassword=true
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt



Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry not tryna spam it's just my computer won't give me administration to access kies on my laptop trying to figure out an alternative again sorry but I'm still somewat of ah noob 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, I really messed up when I used the modified vold.fstab file for GB posted a few pages back in order to mount external_sd in place of sdcard.

Now my phone can see nothing put my 1GB internal storage partition.

I have the original vold.fstab backed up on my external sd, but moving it from there to /system/etc to overwrite the modified one is virtually impossible.

Any suggestions seeing that I don't have access to a computer at the moment?

*Edit* 

I purchased root explorer and if someone could copy all the contents of their stock vold.fstab located in /system/etc I can probably use the txt editor to recover my phone.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## swonsay (Dec 29, 2011)

I still think I've got the terminal foo to do it the adb way:

# cat vold.fstab
cat vold.fstab

```
## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
##

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...>
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

# sdcard mount for the P1
# internal sdcard
{
        ums_path = /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file
        discard = disable
        asec = disable
}
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 28 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1

# externel sdcard
{
        ums_path = /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun1/file
        asec = enable
}
#dev_mount sdcard1 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd 1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/mmc_host/mmc2
dev_mount sdcard1 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/mmc_host/mmc2
#end line ## keep this line
#
```


---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

Well, I've tried to compile any CM7 kernel for whatever reason and its failing, I'm just not familiar enough with our phones to do it any justice, I don't see any ports on the Samsung W which may give me a starting point.

I just quite honestly don't know enough to do this kind of thing and I fear I may run out of time before I do know.


----------



## G2Noobin (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes you are dswaggz, yes you are..... but in luck, i am too.

From one noob to another, i suggest before you even touch your phone inappropriately ,lol, read all the posts starting from #1..... spend a good hour.

Then, thank the the nice young gentlemen, Thank You Gentlemen, that are kindly assisting the cause, again Thank you Gentlemen and/or woman, sorry i may honestly be confused. humbly aplogies.

And lastly google every single question you have word for word as in your mind, and if no results change up ur q&a?

As for me i dont think i'll be absolutely any help, but i will pick up a copy of android for noobs/ linux/ or w/e book i need to jump in that little puddle on that cyberfloor, in cyber reality, and get my feet wet... unless i have rubber boots.

there! 4 noobs ps read this whole post: start to finish...you will feel smart : )

Android team FTW! Sincerly, a humble Noob.


----------



## swonsay (Dec 29, 2011)

G2Noobin said:


> ... Sincerly, a humble Noob.

Click to collapse



I think with that kind of wisdom you can't really be a noob.

I hope my contributions now and in the future don't let you down, for I respect your opinion.

On a side note i've got until my weekend to figure everything out I need too. I think I should start from square one on a spare PC that I can remote into. I'll keep you all posted.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## s0unds (Dec 29, 2011)

swonsay said:


> I think with that kind of wisdom you can't really be a noob.
> 
> I hope my contributions now and in the future don't let you down, for I respect your opinion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Swonsay, I'm hoping we have something for you before the week is out!

Even if you get busy, don't give up on us, just check back in and we'll still be here, and also we'll PM you or text you - just to let you know when there's something going on!



Ok, here's what I've done today:


2.2 GB USB traffic dump as I ran odin
Wrote 356 lines of python based on the usbsnoop_parse.py from one of the guys who works on wireshark.
Crunched 2.2 GB of data in 3.64 seconds.
*Next: I need to do a byte-by-byte comparison to the T-Mobile image stubbakatt posted, and crack it. Then I'll know how to write a custom image.*

But the heimdall guys are holding me up. Anybody know how to get in touch with Benjamin Dobell or AdamOutler?

Hint: that link is to where I already asked them. But I know they're busy with work -- they work for a company that does Android, and they're starting a new project. So maybe they don't have time for this right now.


----------



## swonsay (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm far from going to abandon this I just may not have much time to contribute anything after this or next week, i'm not sure quite yet but so far it looks like I'll just be happy to get a good night sleep, lol

I just decided to use my NetBook to try and code, its not fast but it should work and can be run undisturbed. 

I hope to have a kernel done by Monday. I have Sunday and Monday off, we will see how much I can get done on those days. Being soft brick Ed really messed my last weekend up timing wise.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## swonsay (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you thought of burning maker files. Eg all 0s that way you get the data op codes

Then burn all as null except one img. Then one by one you have the order.

Isn't a flash typically sequential anyway?

Sent from my mobile


----------



## Nilpotent (Dec 29, 2011)

For information, there's a new voting thread. If you are interested by getting more developments on the device, please vote for it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406

Thanks to everyone who is spending time to port custom roms on the exhibit II, this is really appreciated !


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks to swonsay for getting me the original vold.fstab about 11pm last night. My device is now back up and running after restoring the original vold.fstab and doing a factory reset.

So thanks again Tom for all your help. Keep on keepin on brother...

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad u bacc up running 





VanillaTbone said:


> Thanks to swonsay for getting me the original vold.fstab about 11pm last night. My device is now back up and running after restoring the original vold.fstab and doing a factory reset.
> 
> So thanks again Tom for all your help. Keep on keepin on brother...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## Achileas (Dec 29, 2011)

thank you, it worked. 
after i rebooted my phone and checked ciq activity with several free applications - looks like my phone is ciq free.



s0unds said:


> Removing "System Manager App" is pretty effective at removing Carrier IQ. I think you might want to also do this:
> Warning: no guarantee this will work for you. People will probably put together an app to remove Carrier IQ, so I will edit this post to point to that. This is an experimental procedure that might work for you, or it might not.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## swonsay (Dec 30, 2011)

Nilpotent said:


> [snip] Thanks to everyone who is spending time to port custom roms on the exhibit II, this is really appreciated !

Click to collapse



I will vote, and If I have anything worth while in the future, your welcome =)

Achileas, There was no reason to quote that ENTIRE post.

dswaggz, please just sit on the sideline we know your there, ok? If we need help finding something feel free to find and post whatever it is, in the meantime just chill out. Posting every day random comments like that don't really help much and just clutter the thread up.



Please don't clutter the thread, posting progress is one thing, saying I'm glad you god it working is another. Posting that something worked/didn't work is a great post, but if its long you don't need to post the entire thread again.

Doing these sorts of things does nothing but add clutter, and take it longer to find things. For the record I've had to re-read this thread about 5 times to make sure I didn't miss something, or to find something that I know is here but just cant remember. When you clutter it up, your not helping much, nor are you helping the people who will most likely join us down the road.

On a side note, I'm using my boyfriends computer (my old gaming rig) to compile the kernel on, this way I don't have to pay for a virtual server to stay running when its idle and I can tinker with it while I'm at work. Hopefully Ill have the development environment done settled and a vanilla kernel done soon. If that works I'll try to see if I cant get a CM7. 

As far as making a script to remove all old programs, I've noticed a few issues with my phone, for example task manager isn't working. So that will need to be sorted out beforehand. If somebody can post the *.apk files that can be safely removed (dswaggz, this may be a good project for you) I can include it in the root script and it will be a one click root & degunkify button. Currently I don't want to wipe my phone and re-flash to stock, I'm not done tinkering with it. =)


----------



## winnope (Dec 30, 2011)

I wish i found this thread earlier, you guys could've worked with nocturnalmike, he made a custom rom that overclocked his exhibit 4g to 1.4ghz! Lol

Anyway, do you think the rom is compatible with the exhibit 4g?

Sent from my EXHIBIT 4G


----------



## swonsay (Dec 30, 2011)

Not likely, but it may give us some ideas for the future when we get to that point

Sent from my mobile


----------



## mrdally204 (Dec 30, 2011)

Might I make a suggestion.  Create a new thread, with the first post having all the current information we know and use it for development board ONLY.  Keep this chat open for general discussion about it and for giving the thanks.  Link to it at the beginning of the Dev topic.  

I think the effort deserves its own thread, with a more appropriate title and organization.


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 30, 2011)

Good suggestion...

I will get it all put together in the morning once I have time to consolidate all the links and information.

Stay tuned for the new thread *Coming 12/31/2011*

Thanks for your patience during this development process.

Sent from my Exhibit II 4G using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 30, 2011)

I know I'm no dev but can we use this rootzwiki.com/topic/7309-recovery-rzrecovery-many-devices/ 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## KemikalElite (Dec 31, 2011)

dswaggz said:


> I know I'm no dev but can we use this rootzwiki.com/topic/7309-recovery-rzrecovery-many-devices/
> 
> sent from my exhibit 2 greatness

Click to collapse



ClockworkMod would be a better start. RZ isn't as stable as CWM. For now we're just looking for a working custom recovery that allows custom flashing of zips.

You could contact the RZrecovery dev about getting a version of RZ for the exhibit ii. Although, a more generic recovery or CWM is whats being worked on for now.

I have experience compiling and testing AOSP for the LG Optimus V VM670. The optimus has such a dedicated network of devs to bring a stable build of CM7 to that phone. I am hopeful that a working build of CM will be built soon for the exhibit.

I'm just want to say that I am waiting to test alpha builds of whatever ROMs the devs make. I really miss having a custom ROM on my phone. Good luck to everyone. If devs can make CM for ARMv6 phones theres no reason why it cant be done for this phone as well.


----------



## free2saute (Dec 31, 2011)

Can I root  T679 tried the suggested way but no luck ?


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 31, 2011)

If you read through the first 3-5 pages you can find all the information you need.

I suggest using the ZergRush method using the custom batch file. Just be sure to install the usb drivers for your device before turning on USB Debugging Mode.

Full "How-To" should be coming tomorrow along with the Development thread...

Thanks for being patient with me as I work 10-12hrs everyday and do not have much free time.

Sent from my Exhibit II 4G using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 31, 2011)

Can the devs use this 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry forgot link code.google.com/p/custom-rom-creator-studio/wiki/Changes 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## s0unds (Dec 31, 2011)

VanillaTbone said:


> Full "How-To" should be coming tomorrow along with the Development thread...
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me as I work 10-12hrs everyday and do not have much free time.

Click to collapse



I would've said, "hey that's me too," since I was doing embedded consulting, but I just lost my job 

Well I guess that means I have a lot more time now! *Also I can now be bought*  So the rest of this message may sound like spam but I can't stand paypal... so...

Here is my donate link: https://www.wepay.com/donations/exhibit_ii_rom

Or sign up with wepay.com and you get $10 and I get $20: https://www.wepay.com/x2walzl (but please note - you have to actually use wepay.com for something, or you can't collect the $10)


----------



## FulciLives (Dec 31, 2011)

I just want to say "Thanks"

Because of this thread I've been able to root my Samsung Exhibit II 4G

I also did the 'trick' with installing "BusyBox Installer" to get SU Binary to update correctly.

I haven't followed the instructions yet on removing Carrier IQ ... I'm a bit "afraid" I guess to do this ... I mean, is it 'safe' to do? Should I just follow the directions and be done with it and not worry about it or wait for some other 'better' method? In other words are there any pitfalls afterwards in using this method? And to be clear I'm talking about the directions posted by "s0unds" back on Page 8 of this thread.

Thanks


----------



## swonsay (Dec 31, 2011)

The worst you could do is soft brick your phone requiring an Odin flash

I'll be posting my script Sunday or Monday to remove bloatware, I just need to test a few things first. 

Sent from my mobile


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 31, 2011)

I will be getting up the new development thread in a few hrs along with "How-To" instructions on removing carrier IQ and more "fool proof" directions for root.

The new thread will be organized and will be updated as soon as swonsay gets his bloatware script working.

Stay tuned Android Junkies, the revolution is almost here. Lol

Sent from my Exhibit II 4G using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## free2saute (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^^^^Looking forward to this thanks and get some sleep its party time tonight HAPPY and SAFE NEW YEARS every one


----------



## aehlayel (Dec 31, 2011)

VanillaTbone said:


> I will be getting up the new development thread in a few hrs along with "How-To" instructions on removing carrier IQ and more "fool proof" directions for root.
> 
> The new thread will be organized and will be updated as soon as swonsay gets his bloatware script working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your efforts in advance, would you happen to know how we could incorporate RTL to this ROM for languages that use such? Arabic, Farsi, Hebrew etc?


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Dec 31, 2011)

*Development thread is up!*

*The new development thread is up and located HERE!*


----------



## mrdally204 (Jan 1, 2012)

Please only post in the dev thread if you have something to add. Otherwise keep your thanks and questions in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## swonsay (Jan 1, 2012)

What kind of memory usage are you all getting? What kind of free system space? I'm curious


Sent from my mobile


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## majakat (Jan 2, 2012)

*Using it on ATT successfully*

This is what I did to use it on ATT,

It is unlock-able, here - http://www.cellunlock.net/Unlock_Your_T_Mobile_USA_Phone_by_Code_s/1.htm choose any tmobile samsung, use code android50 and pay 19.99.

I got the unlock code within 10 minutes

I am getting 3G speeds on it without smartphone data, just the unlimited family plan data for 9.99, but you have to change the APN settings (disclaimer, I am on Northern NV, it could be part of the failed merger that is giving me 3G?)

Name: AT&T
APN: wap.cingular
Proxy: leave blank
Port: leave blank
Username:[email protected]
Password:CINGULAR1
Server: leave blank
MMSC: http://mmsc.cingular.com
MMS Proxy: wireless.cingular.com
MMS Port: 80
MCC:310
MNC:410
APN Type: leave blank


To root I used One Click Super and choose the zergrush method in the options

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682

To remove bloatware I am using  system apk manager to freeze.

I would really love to be able to use my sd card for apps, hoping this work around happens quickly!


----------



## jvnat (Jan 2, 2012)

swonsay said:


> What kind of memory usage are you all getting? What kind of free system space? I'm curiousView attachment 838427View attachment 838429
> 
> Sent from my mobile

Click to collapse



In my "Running" tab, I've got about 166MB used and 88MB free.  In "All", I've got 365MB used and 727MB free.


----------



## maps76 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Useage*

Running: 166MB used/ 120MB free
All:158MB used/ .91GB free (I've moved everything I can to the SD card though)


----------



## swonsay (Jan 2, 2012)

Heres the little script, its not perfect though.

It will remove the files you want, just put the names (CaSeSenSiTiVe) in remove.txt in the same directory, make sure adb is in the same directory and that you have root and watch the fur fly =)

Sorry there isn't a better introduction, for most people I advise you check on the 'safe' list, nothing seems to broke with what I took out of the remove list but your milage will likely vary.

This script will through lots of errors, if it says you asked to pm uninstall nothing, then that is fine, if you got permission denied, well, that is different.

NOTE, this uses busybox for awk, so it gives busybox 755 permissions during the run of this script, and reverts back to the apparent default of 555. if you don't want this, then I suggest you edit the script.


----------



## Nilpotent (Jan 2, 2012)

swonsay said:


> What kind of memory usage are you all getting? What kind of free system space? I'm curious

Click to collapse



RAM: 136MB used/161MB free (varies a lot)
Device memory: 326 MB used/766 MB free

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




swonsay said:


> Sorry there isn't a better introduction, for most people I advise you check on the 'safe' list, nothing seems to broke with what I took out of the remove list but your milage will likely vary.

Click to collapse



I'm also curious about the applications we can remove or not. Seems like a lot can be safely removed... I'd like to have a "DO NOT REMOVE" list. Any idea what "device management" is ? I would say it's important but I'm not sure.

Ok, after managing to get more information. It seems that device management is something T-mobile uses to push updates and troubleshoot the phone. I froze it with titanium backup, does not look like it's a problem, I believe it's safe.


----------



## lolitsjae (Jan 2, 2012)

*What you SHOULDN'T remove*

I've been using titanium backup to see what I could uninstall from my exhibit 2..and so far I've ran into a force close problem when I uninstalled "wifi calling" and anything that had to do with google sync...other things that don't sound like an app name like "audiotuning 1.0.0" I dare not touch..

sorry I can't be much of help but that's all I've gotten so far..

*LOOK HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEE* make sure to back up each app you're trying to remove from your system or you might get screwed over!!

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




jvnat said:


> In my "Running" tab, I've got about 166MB used and 88MB free.  In "All", I've got 365MB used and 727MB free.

Click to collapse



Running: 193mb used/ 93mb free
All: 401 used/692 free


----------



## majakat (Jan 2, 2012)

Got barnacle wifi tethering working, Check the box Skip wpa_supplicant, and go to channel 6.  It is working like a charm, able to tether my tablet to it!


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey has any one tried the ifrogz vexer headphones w/ answer/call button 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried Google+ 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 2, 2012)

Dswaggz, me and swonsay use G+ to videochat when we are not working. It actually works very well as long as you have a wifi or decent 4G signal.

Sent from my Exhibit II 4G


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome add me 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## jocala (Jan 2, 2012)

nemory said:


> This phone is great

Click to collapse



For the price, it's amazing.


----------



## ja5219 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone try this https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/1Yy1jb9z4TA
yet for the Exhibit II?

Reason I ask is, my Exhibit II is not rooted yet, still haven't built the courage to root. Maybe soon

Can this work even with the tethering manager active in the background? Seeing as it blocks the original hotspot feature this phone has.

Also are there any other non-rooting tethering methods that work with this phone? 
Again, I know rooting will open up a huge list of possibilities, but as this is my first android phone and i've barely had it for 2 months.. I'm gonna wait a bit.


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 3, 2012)

majakat said:


> Got barnacle wifi tethering working, Check the box Skip wpa_supplicant, and go to channel 6.  It is working like a charm, able to tether my tablet to it!

Click to collapse



I use this http://code.google.com/p/android-wi...tail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta9.apk&can=2&q= and it works well.


----------



## mikeetastic (Jan 3, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> I use this [ur]http ://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta9.apk&can=2&q=[/url] and it works well.

Click to collapse



Thanks.. works well on my $30 100minutes T-Mobile plan  .. im allowed to tether on this plan right till my 5GB limit?

@ALL

any other DATA call out application out there aside from GrooveIP? my 4G speed in my area is just 1-3MB and call quality really sucks..

TIA


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jan 3, 2012)

mikeetastic said:


> Thanks.. works well on my $30 100minutes T-Mobile plan  .. im allowed to tether on this plan right till my 5GB limit?
> 
> @ALL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem...

I put this in the Dev thread by accident:



> I've had problems using GrooveIP over 4G with this phone/network. Mainly that the voice from the cell phone is stuttery/unintelligible. My ping times are good and my data is good both ways, but...
> 
> I see gVoice is now available and the other alternative I know of, is the Sipdroid/PBXes combination. I haven't yet tried either of those.

Click to collapse



So try gVoice Voip. It works slightly differently to GrooveIP and easier to set up, for sure. It may or may not work for you so be prepared to get a refund within your 15 minutes...

BTW, with the $30 plan above, you have UNLIMITED data, just that you are throttled to EVDO speeds after using up your 5GB of 4G.


----------



## majakat (Jan 3, 2012)

Any idea why when using the phone on ATT it wont send messages over 160 characters?  I have MMS working, can send and receive picture messages, but it will not auto send long messages, i have to us gosms and have them split


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 4, 2012)

Bro try Simple Mobile 40$ unlimited 3g talk/text/web 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, got my Exhibit II looking the way I want. Looks a lot better than stock.







Sent from my Exhibit II 4G


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 4, 2012)

VanillaTbone said:


> Well, got my Exhibit II looking the way I want. Looks a lot better than stock.
> 
> Sent from my Exhibit II 4G

Click to collapse



Same here.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 4, 2012)

So is that a theme or launcher 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 4, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> Same here.

Click to collapse



How'd you change the font and lock screen wall paper?


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 4, 2012)

joshua.justice said:


> How'd you change the font and lock screen wall paper?

Click to collapse



Settings>Display>Screen Display



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jan 4, 2012)

VanillaTbone said:


> Well, got my Exhibit II looking the way I want. Looks a lot better than stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet!

ADW launcher with a Honeycomb wallpaper?

Did you freeze the TW launcher?


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 5, 2012)

ADW Launcher EX with a wallpaper I snagged off zedge...

Icons are custom and Dock is custom.

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## ja5219 (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone ran into a problem with GasBuddy?

Running this app will eventually force my phone to restart. Even after im exiting the program. Any Ideas? I've sent a log of my phone to the Developer but he hasn't responded.  I'd like to know if its a specific app in my phone messing with it or something...

Here's the log
http://pastebin.com/nNQiQ32k

The log starts from about the time I run GasBuddy and the Gas Station Google map until it restarts my phone. Any ideas?


----------



## hotsauce126 (Jan 5, 2012)

does anyone use something like widgetlocker or golocker?
With both of them, I have to go through the default lock screen (the one that you slide off), then go through the one from GoLocker or WidgetLocker. I've tried using NoLock with it and it works for about 15 minutes, then the stock lock screen comes back. Then if I close both NoLock and GoLocker and reopen them, it works again for about 15 mins, then the same thing happens.
Anybody found a workaround for this? I'm rooted so maybe theres a way to freeze the default lock screen or something?


----------



## stab244 (Jan 5, 2012)

hotsauce126 said:


> does anyone use something like widgetlocker or golocker?
> With both of them, I have to go through the default lock screen (the one that you slide off), then go through the one from GoLocker or WidgetLocker. I've tried using NoLock with it and it works for about 15 minutes, then the stock lock screen comes back. Then if I close both NoLock and GoLocker and reopen them, it works again for about 15 mins, then the same thing happens.
> Anybody found a workaround for this? I'm rooted so maybe theres a way to freeze the default lock screen or something?

Click to collapse



I use MagicLocker and don't run into that issue.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauce126 (Jan 5, 2012)

stab244 said:


> I use MagicLocker and don't run into that issue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Guess I'll try magiclocker then


----------



## Flapjacky (Jan 5, 2012)

*Cannot make network calls when browsing web on wifi?*

First post ever.  Sorry if this is the wrong place.

I ordered two of these phones.  They're in transit and I haven't received them yet.  Anyway, I have been reading a bunch of forums on how awesome this phone is.  I was VERY excited.  I came across this review on Amazon below:

"The biggest problem that makes no sense to me, is you cannot call or use T mobile network if your wifi (and not data packet) is turned on. This makes absolutely NO sense! Means, if you are browsing web or, if you have your home wifi available on your phone, you cannot call/ or be on network. The T mobile customer care told me, this is the case. This is utterly ridiculous and dissapointing. any suggestions?"

Is this person a total idiot?  Why wouldn't you be able to make network calls when your wifi is turned on and you're browsing the web?  I have an old T-Mobile MyTouch running on Android 2.2.  It works just fine. 

Someone tell me this person has no idea how to work a non-dumb phone.  I need to know if I should return these phones before opening the package.

THANKS!!!


----------



## jvnat (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly.  If you're on wifi, you can make/receive calls via wifi calling.  You can still receive texts on wifi.  I get horrible 3g/4g at work so I jump on wifi.  I get calls and texts just fine on wifi.  The phone registers to TMo's network via wifi.


----------



## Flapjacky (Jan 5, 2012)

jvnat said:


> Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly.  If you're on wifi, you can make/receive calls via wifi calling.  You can still receive texts on wifi.  I get horrible 3g/4g at work so I jump on wifi.  I get calls and texts just fine on wifi.  The phone registers to TMo's network via wifi.

Click to collapse



You further proved this person doesn't know how to use their phone.  I was so close to not opening the package and sending it right back to Amazon.  Thanks for saving me the hassle!


----------



## Nilpotent (Jan 5, 2012)

ja5219 said:


> Has anyone ran into a problem with GasBuddy?

Click to collapse



GasBuddy works perfectly fine for me.

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------




hotsauce126 said:


> does anyone use something like widgetlocker or golocker?

Click to collapse



I confirm, same problem with golocker. I deactivated the default locker which makes it does not appear, BUT golocker was not there when I started the phone. I don't see the point of locking the phone if someone can just reboot the phone to access it. I'm back on the locker stock for now. I will check magic locker.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 5, 2012)

Word of warning, MagicLocker can take a while to start up but if you do not deactivate the regular lockscreen that will show up when you boot the phone but then go away after MagicLocker starts up.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 5, 2012)

I like this theme a little better. 


























Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## ja5219 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nilpotent said:


> GasBuddy works perfectly fine for me.

Click to collapse




Is your phone rooted and anything disabled/removed?


I've done a complete reset of my phone and the first app I downloaded was GasBuddy and I still managed to force it to restart my phone. Odd.
Its the only app i've had a problem with at all.


----------



## Nilpotent (Jan 5, 2012)

ja5219 said:


> Is your phone rooted and anything disabled/removed?

Click to collapse



Good point. I am rooted and I used titanium backup to freeze a significant number of pre-installed apps. Probably getting some feedback from someone who is not rooted would be valuable here.


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone get the gallery apk that comes stock off their phone through adb. I deleted it after root and when I go to change the lock screen wallpaper it needs gallery so it just Force closes and I can't change it. I've tried versions from online.


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 5, 2012)

I used ODIN yesterday to flash back to stock and have to say that a tweaked/rooted device is faster... 

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 5, 2012)

So then do we need a recovery then 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## scl1ff (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys...

New to the forum, but thanks for all the hard work and info.  

Just a heads up to swonsay... I used the debloat script that you wrote as a model and then ported it to a c-shell script that could be run in OS X (fwiw I did this with the runme.bat file from the zerg root as well).  After I uninstalled all the stuff in the remove.txt file, I'm getting android.process.media Force close messages.

Now, this is my first android phone, first rooting experience, and so on, so this could be my bad in some way, but I just wanted to let you know.

I'm going to try to figure out how to fix it and I will post back if/when I do.

Again, thanks for all the info and help,
scl1ff


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 6, 2012)

If you need it I have released a Titanium Backup zip of all the original System Apps HERE under section 6 of the index. Use Titanium Backup to restore the stock apps IF you need them. 

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## scl1ff (Jan 6, 2012)

*Trying to use Heimdall to re-flash to factory*

OK, so based on my failure to fix my phone by restoring backups, I'm trying to re-flash it to factory.   I know that I can do this with Odin, but I don't have a PC available right now.  I've got Heimdall working on my mac and I have the proper factory files, but when using Heimdall, you must specify each part of the partition to flash.

The files are:

adsp.mbn
amss.mbn
boot.img
cache.img.ext4
preload.img.ext4
recovery.img
system.img.ext4

The heimdall options are:
  [--factoryfs <filename>] [--cache <filename>] [--dbdata <filename>]
    [--primary-boot <filename>] [--secondary-boot <filename>]
    [--secondary-boot-backup <filename>] [--param <filename>]
    [--kernel <filename>] [--recovery <filename>] [--efs <filename>]
    [--modem <filename>] [--normal-boot <filename>] [--system <filename>]
    [--user-data <filename>] [--fota <filename>] [--hidden <filename>]
    [--movinand <filename>] [--data <filename>] [--ums <filename>]
    [--emmc <filename>] [--<partition identifier> <filename>]

Some are an easy match based on the name:

--cache cache.img.ext4 
--recovery recovery.img
--system system.img.ext

But what about:

adsp.mbn
amss.mbn
boot.img
preload.img.ext4

Thoughts?

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




VanillaTbone said:


> If you need it I have released a Titanium Backup zip of all the original System Apps HERE under section 6 of the index. Use Titanium Backup to restore the stock apps IF you need them.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G

Click to collapse



Hey thanks... but I had the backups already and tibu was just hanging when I tried to restore them.  I'll give yours a try too, but I am going to try to reflash it as well... just for kicks. 

If only I didn't have to be here at work!
s.


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 6, 2012)

ODIN 4.43 worked for me to flash back to stock. Then I re-rooted and uninstalled a few less apps than before. Apparently the first time I started just deleting whatever looked like it was safe. Got to the point where when ever my phone was restarted the android.phone... service(the actual phone part of your device) would FC 3times and eventually decided to connect to the network. This was very annoying... 

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## scl1ff (Jan 6, 2012)

Heimdall had problems connecting to the phone but I was trying to do it on a older power pc mac I had lying around here at the office.  I'm going to give Heimdall another try at home on a newer intel mac and see if I can get it to work.  If not, I'll fall back on Odin using a virtual machine.  I'm still wondering about the correct parameters for heimdall...


----------



## pescadorfurtivo (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello everyone new to the forum here, and wanted to thank everyone for the hard work and ask a quick question  
I rooted the phone following the instructions here and I used Titanium Backup to uninstall "TetheringManager", but every time I start the tether with WiFi Tether the one from T-Mobile starts, sometimes it starts and sometimes it doesn't. I was just wondering if I'm gonna get a call from T-Mobile asking me to activate a tethering plan with them or is there a way for me to stop that app from starting, I've looked for it to disable it with Titanium Backup but I can't find it.
Sorry about the long message and I hope you guys are able to help me, again. Thanks!


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jan 7, 2012)

pescadorfurtivo said:


> ...
> I rooted the phone following the instructions here and I used Titanium Backup to uninstall "TetheringManager", but every time I start the tether with WiFi Tether the one from T-Mobile starts, sometimes it starts and sometimes it doesn't.

Click to collapse



It's possible that you have a file left over from tethering manager if it ran before you deleted it with TB. There may still be a dex file in dalvik cache, for example. You could try clearing dalvik cache, then reboot and the dc will get rebuilt.

The post Here script will also build you a /data/SuperClean.sh script which will clear dalvik cache for you and reboot.

When we have a custom recovery, that will be easy to do...

No, I doubt you will get a call from T-Mo...!


----------



## s0unds (Jan 7, 2012)

scl1ff said:


> Heimdall had problems connecting to the phone but I was trying to do it on a older power pc mac I had lying around here at the office.  I'm going to give Heimdall another try at home on a newer intel mac and see if I can get it to work.  If not, I'll fall back on Odin using a virtual machine.  I'm still wondering about the correct parameters for heimdall...

Click to collapse



Bad news for you, scl1ff, I've tried just what you're doing.

Heimdall does *not* support the Exhibit II (T679). You can look at the source code if you want.

A virtual machine with Windows may be your only option (for now).


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 7, 2012)

Getting pretty good net speeds today... 







Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## xojess09 (Jan 8, 2012)

*AccountsandSyncSettings.apk*

My Accounts and Sync option disappeared under Settings!
Could someone PLEASE post AccountsandSyncSettings.apk (2.3.5) from your Exhibit II 4G?
All you have to do is use a file manager, go to system/app and COPY this .apk to your SD card, connect your phone to your PC, find the file and post it here. I think that would solve my problem! Please help!


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 8, 2012)

If you use the forum search feature you will be satisfied to find out that I have created a Developers Thread for the Exhibit II. Under Index section 6 of my Dev thread there is a zip file with all stock apps included. 

You can find it HERE.

Thanks again for seeking help, but next time please use the search features of the forums. 

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## KemikalElite (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone know of any flashlight apps that use the camera's LED light that work on the Exhibit 2? I tried a lot of apps from the market and none seem to work with this phone.


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 8, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Does anyone know of any flashlight apps that use the camera's LED light that work on the Exhibit 2? I tried a lot of apps from the market and none seem to work with this phone.

Click to collapse



Tiny Flashlight + LED by Nikolay works for me. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## Baddude8 (Jan 8, 2012)

What you need to do as in my case, was to turn off the phone, take the battery out.  Then with the battery cover opens, plug the USB in your phone and computer.  Hold down both up and down buttons and keep holding them.  Plug the battery in, you should get into download mode with the yellow android digging.  Hope that helps.




Volnutt said:


> This is amazing. Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> But here's the thing:
> I accidentally flashed my Exhibit II 4G with Galaxy W i8150 from a guide, since I thought that the Exhibit II and the Galaxy W were the same. (They are variants, right?) Anyways, I can't get into download/odin mode using the key press. :< I can enter recovery mode, but only through ROM Manager.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 8, 2012)

So does the rom function right

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## Baddude8 (Jan 9, 2012)

stab244 said:


> I'm having trouble updating my su binary. I updated my Superuser and everytime I run Titanium Backup I get a message saying my su binary is outdated. When I try to update it fails at the md5 checksum step. Will I have to manually push the update with adb?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok.  I had the same problem and this is how I fixed it.
1) Uninstalled the updated Superuser.
2) Go to market install the Superuser fix first.  Very important.
3) Run the fix and force it to run any way.  Even though the signature match ok.
4) Update your Superuser, in the settings, update your SU binary.  That did it for me.
Apparently, when rooting Zergrush, it could install the busy box on our phones and thus you cannot update the SU binary.  Even if you install busy box separately first, it does not help.  But installing the fix for Superuser which includes its own busy box fixed it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 9, 2012)

Just go to the market and download Busybox by Stericsson and it will let you update. No need to Uninstall and all that. 

New BETA ROM has been released by Jocala on the development thread. Go to Section 3(Roms) for the links.

Remember to follow me on twitter for the latest updates @androidsamurai. 

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II 4G


----------



## scl1ff (Jan 9, 2012)

s0unds said:


> Bad news for you, scl1ff, I've tried just what you're doing.
> 
> Heimdall does *not* support the Exhibit II (T679). You can look at the source code if you want.
> 
> A virtual machine with Windows may be your only option (for now).

Click to collapse



Yeah, I ended up flashing back to stock with a parallels virtual machine on my Mac.  Worked great and then I just went a little slower when debloating.  

This is my first smartphone, and I have to say it works really well.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 9, 2012)

Look I just scared the fucc out of myself I some how got into Odin mode but in not rooted nor have I ever downloaded Odin either 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot how the hell did I do that 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dell4320 (Jan 9, 2012)

*stopping data on exhibit ii*

I have rooted unlock exhibit ii, i am planning on using the phone with 10c a min pay as you go plan on AT&T, and wifi at home.

Is there any way I can stop the phone from downloading anything from AT&T so the data would not go against my minutes?

Thank you.


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 9, 2012)

dell4320 said:


> I have rooted unlock exhibit ii, i am planning on using the phone with 10c a min pay as you go plan on AT&T, and wifi at home.
> 
> Is there any way I can stop the phone from downloading anything from AT&T so the data would not go against my minutes?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Just disable mobile data



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## samusishere (Jan 10, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give me a little helpp?
I did everything required in this post and I also have the samsung drivers from rooting but when I click the start button it says "please connect phones !!"
any ideas?


----------



## s0unds (Jan 10, 2012)

samusishere said:


> Can you give me a little helpp?
> I did everything required in this post and I also have the samsung drivers from rooting but when I click the start button it says "please connect phones !!"
> any ideas?

Click to collapse



I went through the same thing as you. Maybe I can help you.

If you have drivers installed you have to uninstall them. Uninstall Kies too.

If you plug in your phone in step #2 and it doesn't do the "searching for drivers" you still have drivers installed.

So read up on how to delete all the drivers and keep working on it until you get the "searching for drivers" window.

After you've done that, I'll tell you which drivers to get but I need to know first:
What version of Windows do you have?
What files are in the directory when you do step #3?


----------



## dongphuongsoc (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for your information.


----------



## tudorva (Jan 10, 2012)

*Task Manager is crashing the phone*

Hi Guys, help needed
Does anyone had issues with task manager after rooting?. When uninstalling the bloatware I probably removed the task manager (not sure exactly how it's called). Is there a way to restore it without going back to stock...
The phone runs great but when switching between apps if task manager accidentally pressed the phone crashes.

Thanks


----------



## jvnat (Jan 10, 2012)

tudorva said:


> Hi Guys, help needed
> Does anyone had issues with task manager after rooting?. When uninstalling the bloatware I probably removed the task manager (not sure exactly how it's called). Is there a way to restore it without going back to stock...
> The phone runs great but when switching between apps if task manager accidentally pressed the phone crashes.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Go to the Exhibit II 4G dev thread (started by VanillaTBone) and look at section 6.  You can download titaniumbackup.zip.  It has all of the stock app apk's (put by VanillaTBone).  Install what you need from there.


----------



## jocala (Jan 10, 2012)

*Peach Sunrise*

Beta 2 of Peach Sunrise, the first custom ROM for the Samsung Exhibit II is now available *HERE*


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 10, 2012)

I have updated the OP on the Dev thread to reflect Beta 2.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Jan 11, 2012)

VanillaTbone said:


> I have updated the OP on the Dev thread to reflect Beta 2.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Oops!  Broken link  Rather than link directly to the download, could you link to the thread here?

The download link may change frequently, the thread link shouldn't change.

Thanks!


----------



## bomberbadj (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, there's seems to have been a lot of progress since I was last here. Awesome, guys! I'd help, but you've moved off to a realm that I no longer understand. :-D

I may try the beta rom, If I don't lose my nerve. 

Thanks!


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 11, 2012)

Jocala, link has been updated linking back to your ROM thread. Sorry about the broken link. I'm sick and haven't been able to stay on my phone as usual. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Jan 11, 2012)

VanillaTbone said:


> Jocala, link has been updated linking back to your ROM thread. Sorry about the broken link. I'm sick and haven't been able to stay on my phone as usual. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get better dude!


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 12, 2012)

New forums already added, exhibit ii not included, only galaxy w and y. Too bad.




-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## KemikalElite (Jan 12, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> New forums already added, exhibit ii not included, only galaxy w and y. Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Galaxy Y? They should of added the Exhibit II and named the forum under "Samung Ancora: Galaxy X, Y, Exhibit II" They did the same thing for the Optimus aka thunder phones. Is it that big of a deal for them to add another phone? Did we not get enough votes?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 12, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Galaxy Y? They should of added the Exhibit II and named the forum under "Samung Ancora: Galaxy X, Y, Exhibit II" They did the same thing for the Optimus aka thunder phones. Is it that big of a deal for them to add another phone? Did we not get enough votes?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was really hoping our phone will be added. Sadly, not yet. Not yet. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 12, 2012)

Did another look. Like the Sony look better...






















Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 12, 2012)

O wow how did u do that hey vanilla have u spoke w/ kerza yet 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 12, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> O wow how did u do that hey vanilla have u spoke w/ kerza yet

Click to collapse



No dennis, I have not spoken with him yet.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 12, 2012)

My name is not Dennis itz Dan 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## hotsauce126 (Jan 12, 2012)

anyone having a problem with failed texts? I'll have full bars ad 4g but texts constantly say "failed" and most of the time I have to reboot the phone to get them to send


----------



## ja5219 (Jan 12, 2012)

hotsauce126 said:


> anyone having a problem with failed texts? I'll have full bars ad 4g but texts constantly say "failed" and most of the time I have to reboot the phone to get them to send

Click to collapse



I have had that problem, Full bars.. hit send, immediately get "failed" msg. I keep hitting retry but have never gotten it to work. 

So I rewrote the msg in a different form and it sent immediately. I have no idea????
Only happened once which was strange still and annoying, but glad it hasn't happened again.


----------



## jocala (Jan 12, 2012)

ja5219 said:


> I have had that problem, Full bars.. hit send, immediately get "failed" msg. I keep hitting retry but have never gotten it to work.
> 
> So I rewrote the msg in a different form and it sent immediately. I have no idea????
> Only happened once which was strange still and annoying, but glad it hasn't happened again.

Click to collapse



I had that happen with stock several times. Both handcent and stock, but google voice was fine.


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jan 12, 2012)

GoSMS Pro is also fine. Stock has a problem.


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 13, 2012)

jgrinst1 said:


> GoSMS Pro is also fine. Stock has a problem.

Click to collapse



Mine has issues with GoSMSPro also. But not all the times. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## francabernal (Jan 13, 2012)

bomberbadj said:


> Hey, thanks to the guys who are trying to make a custom rom for this phone!
> 
> In the meantime, just in case this helps someone, I've made a list of all the bloatware *I think* I safely uninstalled from the T679 after rooting. Lemme know if I broke something that I didn't know I did - as far as I can tell, my phone is working fine without these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How did you uninstall the tethering manager? I rooted my phone but when I go to uninstall apps this is not listed in there. I am very new at this so please forgive my ignorance...


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 13, 2012)

Dude the rzrecovery has been updated will it work for us plus there's new plug in's 

sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## KemikalElite (Jan 13, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Dude the rzrecovery has been updated will it work for us plus there's new plug in's
> 
> sent from my exhibit 2 greatness

Click to collapse



Where's the download link? I checked the thread.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravennevar2012 (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know why there are two My Account applications (My Account 5.4.16 and My Account 2.7.2.0) and can someone please explain what each one of them does? Thanks!


----------



## jocala (Jan 13, 2012)

ravennevar2012 said:


> Does anyone know why there are two My Account applications (My Account 5.4.16 and My Account 2.7.2.0) and can someone please explain what each one of them does? Thanks!

Click to collapse



One is your original, and the other is an update, downloaded from the market. You can use Titanium Backup to merge system updates into your ROM, or you can do it yourself (as root) using the command line or a program like Root Explorer.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




dswaggz said:


> Dude the rzrecovery has been updated will it work for us plus there's new plug in's
> 
> sent from my exhibit 2 greatness

Click to collapse



You're not going to get any kind of  recovery, until we have a booting custom kernel. That's just how things work. Recovery as a working system consists of the kernel and an initrd that starts recovery, the program (clockwork,rz,whatever) rather than booting the phone software.


----------



## ravennevar2012 (Jan 13, 2012)

jocala said:


> One is your original, and the other is an update, downloaded from the market. You can use Titanium Backup to merge system updates into your ROM, or you can do it yourself (as root) using the command line or a program like Root Explorer.

Click to collapse



I froze both of them with Titanium Backup. Only one of them seemed to be actually doing something. Also, the icons are different. Is there any advantage to merging the system updates with the ROM? I'm slowly freezing apps from the "safe list" that was posted previously and keeping an eye out for any ill effects. Thanks for your help jocala!


----------



## jocala (Jan 13, 2012)

ravennevar2012 said:


> I froze both of them with Titanium Backup. Only one of them seemed to be actually doing something. Also, the icons are different. Is there any advantage to merging the system updates with the ROM? I'm slowly freezing apps from the "safe list" that was posted previously and keeping an eye out for any ill effects. Thanks for your help jocala!

Click to collapse



The original app in /system/app is effectively frozen when the update is downloaded, so the merge moves the update from /data/app (where downloads live) to /system/app and deletes the original. It's a bloat-removal op really.


----------



## akashvani (Jan 14, 2012)

francabernal

I rooted my Exhibit II recently. In Titanium Backup, going into Backup/Restore tab I was able to see and uninstall TetheringManager app.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 14, 2012)

Screen shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent from my exhibit 2 greatness


----------



## francabernal (Jan 15, 2012)

*wifi hotspot*



bomberbadj said:


> Hey, thanks to the guys who are trying to make a custom rom for this phone!
> 
> In the meantime, just in case this helps someone, I've made a list of all the bloatware *I think* I safely uninstalled from the T679 after rooting. Lemme know if I broke something that I didn't know I did - as far as I can tell, my phone is working fine without these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Did you save these apps prior to uninstalling them? I have Titanium so I could back them up, as I've seen other people say to do in these forums. However, I don't even know where I would be backing them up to (in case I did want them later)  How did you get the wifi hotspot to work? I have tether but can't figure out how to do hotspot.

---------- Post added at 06:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




akashvani said:


> francabernal
> 
> I rooted my Exhibit II recently. In Titanium Backup, going into Backup/Restore tab I was able to see and uninstall TetheringManager app.

Click to collapse



Yes, I got it. Thanks for answering...

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

Hey guys, I see lists of apps that can be uninstalled safely. My question is: are all these apps actually making the phone slower? using up battery? I don't mind having icons on my phone as long as they are not draining battery or slowing down my phone. What I really want is a list of apps that are causing one of these two things to happen. In your opinion, has removing them really made a difference? I'm afraid to remove things that I may want later, and I'm also afraid that in removing too many things I might remove something that is vital to the workings of the phone, as I've read here of some people who have done this.

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 AM ----------

Hey guys, I see lists of apps that can be uninstalled safely. My question is: are all these apps actually making the phone slower? using up battery? I don't mind having icons on my phone as long as they are not draining battery or slowing down my phone. What I really want is a list of apps that are causing one of these two things to happen. In your opinion, has removing them really made a difference? I'm afraid to remove things that I may want later, and I'm also afraid that in removing too many things I might remove something that is vital to the workings of the phone, as I've read here of some people who have done this.


----------



## trickbiker121 (Jan 15, 2012)

s0unds said:


> Removing "System Manager App" is pretty effective at removing Carrier IQ. I think you might want to also do this:
> Warning: no guarantee this will work for you. People will probably put together an app to remove Carrier IQ, so I will edit this post to point to that. This is an experimental procedure that might work for you, or it might not.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm confused at step 10. I have term.apk in system>App but it does not show up in my launcher menu. I tried installing term.apk it first says do you want to replace the app then it says App not installed. Am I missing something?


----------



## imhumanoid (Jan 15, 2012)

*been stalking this post for awhile now*

Any news on a custom kernel for this phone?


----------



## nevrlow (Jan 15, 2012)

Its like a mini sgs2 

sent from an HTC sensation on CM7 alpha #10


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 15, 2012)

Jocola was up w/ the kernel an can we use Mobile Odin to flash ur rom an otherz 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## jocala (Jan 15, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Jocola was up w/ the kernel an can we use Mobile Odin to flash ur rom an otherz
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



Sorry, no. I don't have a working custom kernel. I have been able to modify initramfs, but my compiled zImage still bootloops.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn it may tha force be w/ u jocola 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## Baddude8 (Jan 16, 2012)

VanillaTbone said:


> Just go to the market and download Busybox by Stericsson and it will let you update. No need to Uninstall and all that.
> 
> New BETA ROM has been released by Jocala on the development thread. Go to Section 3(Roms) for the links.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This Beta Rom, would it work for the Exhibit 4G, which is what I have, instead of the Exhibit II?  Think the camera processor on the Exhibit gives a little higher resolution on the camcorder.  I wonder if the same drivers work for both camera.
Thanks.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




VanillaTbone said:


> I like this theme a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that keyboard layout, what is that one called?
Thanks.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 16, 2012)

Baddude8 said:


> I like that keyboard layout, what is that one called?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



That would be SwiftKey. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 16, 2012)

Swift Keyboard and the GB theme I think.


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey can we use this zpwebsites.com/android-app/ubuntu-install-guide/devices/ 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## jocala (Jan 16, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Damn it may tha force be w/ u jocola
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



Sometimes you have sarlacc for dinner, sometimes sarlacc has you


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jocola can we run the program Ubuntu 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## jocala (Jan 16, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Jocola can we run the program Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



Dude, it's an OS, not a program. It's been done on other phones with hardware less than ours. It should run off your sdcard or external_sd. Go for it 

btw, I'm jocala. Jocola is a popular sweetened carbonated beverage.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry my bad but will it brick our phone an do I need root 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## aeyea (Jan 16, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> Well, the only thing that made a difference in Odin recognizing my phone was to uninstall the Samsung USB Drivers for Mobile Phones v1.4.8.0.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956
> 
> When I reinstalled those, Odin recognized it again. I'm afraid I don't have a clue other than that.

Click to collapse



This is very important. The T759 (Exhibit 4g) adb tether drivers everyone links to for this T679 (Exhibit II 4g) works for transferring files and rooting, but doesn't seem to cover ODIN mode. You need the complete USB drivers package, otherwise you get "driver failed to install" when you plug in your phone in ODIN mode.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




jvnat said:


> Go to the Exhibit II 4G dev thread (started by VanillaTBone) and look at section 6.  You can download titaniumbackup.zip.  It has all of the stock app apk's (put by VanillaTBone).  Install what you need from there.

Click to collapse



Has anyone actually successfully restored a system application with Titanium Backup on this phone? For me it happily uninstalls system apps, but when I try to restore from my own backups, TB just hangs forever rendering the whole backup process rather useless. Tried a bunch of things to try to make restoring work, but without any useful error message it's shooting in the dark. I had mistakenly deleted the IM chat app thinking it was obvious you could download an official gtalk chat app from the marketplace (you can't). Reflashed to stock with ODIN to get everything back.

FWIW, I prefer swonsay's adb bat script (linked in Dev forum) for cleaning up the phone. It's fast, very transparent, and has good lists of safe and unsafe apps to use. Going to see if it's possible to modify the script to freeze/unfreeze apps by renaming them rather than wiping stuff.


----------



## trickbiker121 (Jan 16, 2012)

aeyea said:


> This is very important. The T759 (Exhibit 4g) adb tether drivers everyone links to for this T679 (Exhibit II 4g) works for transferring files and rooting, but doesn't seem to cover ODIN mode. You need the complete USB drivers package, otherwise you get "driver failed to install" when you plug in your phone in ODIN mode.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure unknown sources is checked. go to settings>Applications and now the first option should be Unknown Sources. Now the titanium Backup restore process should work. It worked for me. Hope this helps


----------



## Eskasoni (Jan 17, 2012)

*Looking for help with Odin on an Exhibit II 4g*

stubbakatt

Looks like a great explanation but I am having a problem getting it to work for me.
I have a T-mobile Samsung Exhibit !! 4g.
Windows XP SP3 and was successful in installing the T679 drivers on the PC

The phone was rooted, Titanium backup pro etc. and I froze a few programs and all seemed to work fine for 10 dayss.  Then last Thursday I found that when I turned the phone on and unlocked it I no longer got the typical "screen" but was shown a black background with a selection of the last 4 programs (I think) I had run.  No other icons on the screen, no ability to swipe down etc, I could just jump to theses applications.  Then after a couple of hours my phone seemed to be soft bricked.  It will boot through the t-mobile screen, shoot the andriod up, and go to a black screen SAMSUNG in white and the SAMSUNG will pulse brighter then dimmer also the four "buttons" on the bottom are lit up.

I tried using your ODIN zip file but get an error.
Odin starts up fine, sees my phone in download mode on 1 (COM6).
I successfully select Ancora.aps
Select One Package
Select the md5 file.

In the message window I see
<1> Added!!!
<1> Detected!!!
Check MD5 FileName...

Then in about 2 seconds I get an Odin Multi Downloader pop up.

Odin Multi Downloader has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.
If you were in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost
For more information about this error click here.

When I close ODIN dies.

I have read through the discussion but don't see anyone with this problem.

Appreciate any suggestions you folks might have.
Thanks


----------



## jocala (Jan 17, 2012)

*ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4*

I've rebuilt our recovery image with ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4. Please test it, ok? It's *HERE*


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 17, 2012)

jocala said:


> I've rebuilt our recovery image with ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4. Please test it, ok? It's *HERE*

Click to collapse



And it works... currently testing restore after nandroid backup. Will test more tomorrow. Thanks man. 




Sent from my mp3 player with Android.


----------



## jocala (Jan 17, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> And it works... currently testing restore after nandroid backup. Will test more tomorrow. Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm seeing that booting into recovery is now more reliable with  clockwork than samsung. VolUp-Power works every time now. YYMV of  course.


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 17, 2012)

jocala said:


> I'm seeing that booting into recovery is now more reliable with  clockwork than samsung. VolUp-Power works every time now. YYMV of  course.

Click to collapse



Yeah! Samsung recovery is hit or miss, either to recovery or to rebpot.

So, next is kernel? 

Maybe you can share a cwm based rom for refence for us flash addicts and rom disectors...  

Thanks again. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## jocala (Jan 17, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> Maybe you can share a cwm based rom for refence for us flash addicts and rom disectors...
> 
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



The Peach Sunrise ROM is a tribute to my wife of 40 years who took the theme default wallpaper picture with a Nikon D300. So I'm biased 

What I would really like to see is folks take Peach (once it's done) and fork the hell out of it. Credits are nice, but I really don't care. This is a really nice Android phone, at a price point that will make it affordable for folks who haven't been able to play yet. So I hope a thousand flowers bloom


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 17, 2012)

jocala said:


> The Peach Sunrise ROM is a tribute to my wife of 40 years who took the theme default wallpaper picture with a Nikon D300. So I'm biased
> 
> What I would really like to see is folks take Peach (once it's done) and fork the hell out of it. Credits are nice, but I really don't care. This is a really nice Android phone, at a price point that will make it affordable for folks who haven't been able to play yet. So I hope a thousand flowers bloom

Click to collapse



We will plant more to see more flowers.  



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## majakat (Jan 17, 2012)

What case is are you all using?  They are pretty hard to come by it seems, I think I am going to try this one-

http://www.amazon.com/Skin-Cover-Sa...ectronics&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1326813848&sr=1-6

Any other one piece covers out there?


----------



## aeyea (Jan 17, 2012)

majakat said:


> What case is are you all using?  They are pretty hard to come by it seems, I think I am going to try this one-
> 
> (link removed)
> 
> Any other one piece covers out there?

Click to collapse



I'm using this one which seemed to be popular:

Amazon ASIN B005QUE8Y8: "T-MOBILE SAMSUNG T679 EXHIBIT II 4G SMOKE BLACK TPU GEL SKIN CASE, IN QUBITS RETAIL PACKAGING" (can't post links yet).

It looks pretty similar to the one you picked, and is dark transparent gray in color. I like the semi-soft gel transparent material of these cases. I imagine all the 1-piece gel snap-on cases are more-or-less the same, and you might as well the cheapest one with shipping in the color you like. The one I got fits quite well. It's a little slippery, but I'd rather have that than something that stuck in my pocket. I also bought some cheap screen protector sheets, but for now just clipped the tag off the original plastic protector that came with the original packaging and kept it on because that was easy.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## jvnat (Jan 17, 2012)

majakat said:


> What case is are you all using?  They are pretty hard to come by it seems, I think I am going to try this one-
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Skin-Cover-Sa...ectronics&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1326813848&sr=1-6
> 
> Any other one piece covers out there?

Click to collapse



I've got this exact case, but in clear.


----------



## hotsauce126 (Jan 17, 2012)

so I'm kind of new to all of this, so forgive me if I sound like an idiot, but I was reading the wiki for the phone that a member wrote

and even if we can't do cm9 yet, if we can flash custom roms now can we flash vanilla ics?


----------



## s0unds (Jan 17, 2012)

hotsauce126 said:


> so I'm kind of new to all of this, so forgive me if I sound like an idiot, but I was reading the wiki for the phone that a member wrote
> 
> and even if we can't do cm9 yet, if we can flash custom roms now can we flash vanilla ics?

Click to collapse



It's a good question. Let me try to explain...

Ice Cream Sandwich source code was released by Google in December 2011.

Exhibit II source code was released by Samsung I think in November (I didn't bother to check exactly when).

So the most "vanilla" custom rom for the Exhibit II would actually be built from Samsung's source code. It would look a lot like the stock ROM from T-Mobile but without the bloat. There's a big problem though - if some of the drivers or some of the system apps were missing (nobody knows, it's never been tried) it might not work correctly. (Just as a side note, Samsung's code is based on Google's Gingerbread release, so Samsung only provided part of the code.)

So just for fun, assume that Samsung's code worked 100%, everything perfect on the first try. A dev like me could then study the code and apply the drivers to Google's Ice Cream Sandwich so that it could run on the Exhibit II. This is what it would take to make the "most ordinary, vanilla Ice Cream Sandwich ROM."


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 17, 2012)

@s0unds please try that would be so awesome or a pure 2.3.7 would be nice w/ some cyanogen goodies 

via Dan swagger


----------



## trickbiker121 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Jocala CWM works great. Does anyone have the stock  recovery backup?

Sent from my MID7022 using Tapatalk


----------



## s0unds (Jan 18, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> @s0unds please try that would be so awesome or a pure 2.3.7 would be nice w/ some cyanogen goodies
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



Totally agree - it's what I've been doing! But let me finish up what I'm doing with heimdall...

by the way...

HEY! XDA will be DOWN tomorrow 8AM to 8PM!

Join us on irc.geekshed.net #exhibit2dev during that time.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 18, 2012)

s0unds said:


> Totally agree - it's what I've been doing! But let me finish up what I'm doing with heimdall...
> 
> by the way...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What time zone?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Jan 18, 2012)

trickbiker121 said:


> Thanks Jocala CWM works great. Does anyone have the stock  recovery backup?
> 
> Sent from my MID7022 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have the T679UVKJ1_T679TMBKJ1_T679UVKJ1_HOME.tar.md5 file on hand, right?  Untar it, the file recovery.img is the stock recovery.


----------



## trickbiker121 (Jan 18, 2012)

jocala said:


> You have the T679UVKJ1_T679TMBKJ1_T679UVKJ1_HOME.tar.md5 file on hand, right?  Untar it, the file recovery.img is the stock recovery.

Click to collapse



thanks yea i have that file. I just wanted to make sure i had a way to go back if I ever needed to in the future. thanks again


----------



## Jaymer81 (Jan 19, 2012)

aeyea said:


> I'm using this one which seemed to be popular:
> 
> Amazon ASIN B005QUE8Y8: "T-MOBILE SAMSUNG T679 EXHIBIT II 4G SMOKE BLACK TPU GEL SKIN CASE, IN QUBITS RETAIL PACKAGING" (can't post links yet).
> 
> It looks pretty similar to the one you picked, and is dark transparent gray in color. I like the semi-soft gel transparent material of these cases. I imagine all the 1-piece gel snap-on cases are more-or-less the same, and you might as well the cheapest one with shipping in the color you like. The one I got fits quite well. It's a little slippery, but I'd rather have that than something that stuck in my pocket. I also bought some cheap screen protector sheets, but for now just clipped the tag off the original plastic protector that came with the original packaging and kept it on because that was easy.

Click to collapse



I just got this case yesterday, and I'm pretty happy with it too.  It's stickier than the Exhibit's plastic back, so you're not as likely to drop it; but it's slicker than rubber/silicone, so it's easy to take out of your pocket.


----------



## dell4320 (Jan 19, 2012)

*google voice used my t-mobile minutes !! Please help*

I recently installed google voice, had a google number, when i dial a number of my contact lists the phone asks if i want to complete the call with google voice or without it. I always choose yes.

To my surprise, every time I do that my 100 minute allowance from my T-Mobile are been used.

Is there any way I can just complete the call with google voice not utilizing google minutes? Please help me..


I am on T-Mobile 30 dollars plan, unlimited data, text and 100 minute voice.

My phone is exhibit ii, rooted.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 19, 2012)

dell4320 said:


> I recently installed google voice, had a google number, when i dial a number of my contact lists the phone asks if i want to complete the call with google voice or without it. I always choose yes.
> 
> To my surprise, every time I do that my 100 minute allowance from my T-Mobile are been used.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll need an app like GrooveIP. That's what I use. It will user your data instead. The app isn't free though.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## francabernal (Jan 19, 2012)

*Skype as supplement to the 100 plan minutes*



dell4320 said:


> I recently installed google voice, had a google number, when i dial a number of my contact lists the phone asks if i want to complete the call with google voice or without it. I always choose yes.
> 
> To my surprise, every time I do that my 100 minute allowance from my T-Mobile are been used.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on the same plan. Tried Groove IP, but gave up because it seemed unreliable. Some times it worked, but most of the time there was echo, it was choppy, scratchy, they couldn't hear me or I couldn't hear them. Even following all the fixes and tweaks, could never get it right. If you need a guaranteed good connection, you cannot rely on groove. IMO it was waste of $5.
I am now trying Skype. You can test a one month subscription for ~$3.  It's much more stable than groove, although if you're in an area of very low web signal, it will also be choppy.  In my experience though, much better than groove.  If I can get ok with it I will buy a skype number ($30) and a yearly subscription ($30 for unlimited calls to the US and Canada) to use as a supplement to my 100 plan minutes. If anyone here knows of a better way please let us know.


----------



## jwsm (Jan 20, 2012)

francabernal said:


> ..... Tried Groove IP, but gave up because it seemed unreliable. Some times it worked, but most of the time there was echo, it was choppy, scratchy, they couldn't hear me or I couldn't hear them. Even following all the fixes and tweaks, could never get it right. If you need a guaranteed good connection, you cannot rely on groove. IMO it was waste of $5.....

Click to collapse



You sure hit the nail on the head regarding Groove IP. I am just glad I only wasted $5 on this app. Even after trying all the recommended tweaks, it is still totally unreliable and sometimes downright unusable even on good 4g signal or over my home wifi(echoes galore, one-way audio, connection issues). I have also tried Talkatone for Android(beta) and while I think it is more reliable than Groove IP, it has echo issues as well, mainly on the receiving end(the person on the other end hearing their own echo). Hopefully they will work on that and that will be fixed in the final release.

For now, I get by just fine without using any voip solutions since I use my phone for data more than I do for voice and have never even come close to exceeding my 100 min.


----------



## Nilpotent (Jan 20, 2012)

dell4320 said:


> Is there any way I can just complete the call with google voice not utilizing google minutes? Please help me..

Click to collapse



On google voice website it is written something about that. Apparently, only international calls are using google minutes, if you make a national call you use t-mobile minutes.


----------



## francabernal (Jan 20, 2012)

*Google voice using T Mobile minutes*



Nilpotent said:


> On google voice website it is written something about that. Apparently, only international calls are using google minutes, if you make a national call you use t-mobile minutes.

Click to collapse



And that has been my exact experience; I call Mexico and Colombia and when I dial those numbers the call goes through GV without using my minutes, otherwise for domestic calls it uses minutes.  In other forums people are saying that you can in fact use GV without using minutes, but in one case the person posted later that they actually were on the UL voice plan (all the while thinking they were on the 100 min plan). So they were using minutes after all.
Another person said that if we configure it right it will not use minutes... I have tried every configuration and haven't been able to get it to work. Are they telling the truth? I don't know, but when I ask for help with copying their settings there is no response.  
If anyone has more insight into this, please do share. I would love to be able to call through GV without using TMobile minutes


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 20, 2012)

Any idea what size SD card the phones max capacity is?


----------



## mrdally204 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sintall sipdroid. When you do that open it, there should be a link to make a pbxes account. Do that. Then use it as default outgoing. You should then be using Google as your outgoing


----------



## Pinan (Jan 20, 2012)

dell4320 said:


> To my surprise, every time I do that my 100 minute allowance from my T-Mobile are been used.

Click to collapse



Do a little research. Google Voice is _not_ a phone company that gives you free calls. It is a phone _number_, only. Whatever system you use it on will use _those_ minutes. As stated above, you will need a separate phone app that uses either wireless or 3/4G. With that in mind it is well known that using 3/4G will likely result in poor quality, while using wifi can be as good as a land-line. In order to not use your paid minutes you will need to call, and accept calls with the app you choose.

I use GrooVeIP with great success over wifi. I rarely bother with 3G. 

Echo is mostly caused by the mic and/or earpiece being set too loud, causing a loop between the two. The only setting I changed is to lower the mic slightly.

A thread of interest: http://androidforums.com/application-announcements/320717-app-groove-ip-google-voice-voip.html


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 20, 2012)

via Dan swagger  who know what does


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Jaymer81 (Jan 20, 2012)

joshua.justice said:


> Any idea what size SD card the phones max capacity is?

Click to collapse



32gb.  I'm using a class 4 32gb one without any problems.

http://walmart.letstalk.com/cell-phones/productdetail.htm?prId=39942


----------



## outlawbiker619 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Launcher problem*

I just picked up my Exhibit II recently and love it. And since I came on here......I was able to root it.(because of the wonderful help I found on here...Thank you)
But now I have a small problem. I moved the launcher from my old phone to this one because I like it better and I have used it more. So anyways....there was usually a box that would pop up and I could choose which launcher I wanted to use. Well.....I guess I clicked on the wrong one and made it the default launcher. I'd really like to have the other launcher back. This happened once before on my Vibrant but it has been so long ago that I just can't remember what I did. I think the launcher that came on the phone is TouchWiz30 and the one I want to use is Launcher version ebproductions.V5

In the task manager under Downloaded I can see the one I want but I dont see the other one. The option for "Launch by default" is dim and when I clicK on it.....nothing happens. Can someone please give me an idea as to how to fix this? Thank you very much.


----------



## jvnat (Jan 21, 2012)

outlawbiker619 said:


> I just picked up my Exhibit II recently and love it. And since I came on here......I was able to root it.(because of the wonderful help I found on here...Thank you)
> But now I have a small problem. I moved the launcher from my old phone to this one because I like it better and I have used it more. So anyways....there was usually a box that would pop up and I could choose which launcher I wanted to use. Well.....I guess I clicked on the wrong one and made it the default launcher. I'd really like to have the other launcher back. This happened once before on my Vibrant but it has been so long ago that I just can't remember what I did. I think the launcher that came on the phone is TouchWiz30 and the one I want to use is Launcher version ebproductions.V5
> 
> In the task manager under Downloaded I can see the one I want but I dont see the other one. The option for "Launch by default" is dim and when I clicK on it.....nothing happens. Can someone please give me an idea as to how to fix this? Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



See if this works.  Click Menu, Settings, Applications, Manage Applications, All... scroll down and click on TwLauncher, click on Clear data.  Hopefully that'll reset your default launcher.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 21, 2012)

OK ppl I got root finally now how do I freeze or remove bloat safely an rooting was scary 

via Dan swagger


----------



## jwsm (Jan 21, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> OK ppl I got root finally now how do I freeze or remove bloat safely an rooting was scary

Click to collapse



To freeze bloatware, I use Bloat Freezer. It "disables" all the bloatware and prevents them from starting up and running and hogging resources. It doesn't actually remove/uninstall the bloatware(they are still on the phone), but they won't be able to run. I think it's much safer to freeze than to delete/remove/uninstall stuff that you don't want, especially if you aren't sure what can and can't be deleted.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 21, 2012)

Could u provide a link my dear sir

via Dan swagger


----------



## irishpancake (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Guys

Can I humbly recommend Gemini App Manager, free from Market......

It allows you to "freeze" and stop "autoruns" for any App, including system.

does a lot more too, like it can do what other paid-for Apps do, for free.....

Use it in Expert Mode.....it really is good, but requires you to learn how to use it, so good for you too!!!


----------



## jwsm (Jan 21, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Could u provide a link my dear sir
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



It's a free app that's available from the market.

EDIT: Oops, looks like it's gone from the market. You can also get it from here.

Sent from my Exhibit II


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea I tried bloat freezer it ain't on the market 

via Dan swagger


----------



## jwsm (Jan 21, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Yea I tried bloat freezer it ain't on the market
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've edited my post.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 21, 2012)

jwsm said:


> It's a free app that's available from the market.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, looks like it's gone from the market. You can also get it from here.
> 
> Sent from my Exhibit II

Click to collapse



Link broke 

via Dan swagger


----------



## ripley27 (Jan 21, 2012)

*No 3G connectivity in Europe?*

Hi all,

I am using the phone in Europe and I cannot seem to get 3G anywhere, although I have a working 3g plan and perfect network coverage.

I found some discussion on T-mobile's support forum that mentioned something about the phone not supporting band I of UMTS that is used all over Europe and only supports band IV, which is used in U.S. and Canada.

Anyone knows anything about that problem? Is it possible that T-mobile software locked the 3G band?

Any comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 21, 2012)

irishpancake said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can I humbly recommend Gemini App Manager, free from Market......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK got it downloaded but still lost how an what apps can I freeze 

via Dan swagger


----------



## outlawbiker619 (Jan 22, 2012)

jvnat.........It worked perfectly! Thank you very much for your help. I think I am going to have your instructions tattooed somewhere on my skin so I always know where to find it.


----------



## irishpancake (Jan 22, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> OK got it downloaded but still lost how an what apps can I freeze
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



Just some idea I show some pics....






*Expert Mode....showing Apps *





*Long tap on App....Pop-up showing options....Freeze is Block "App" (root) 
*




*Config "Autoruns" to stop app auto starting in defined events. 
*


EDIT.....pics OK now.....maybe they help *Dan Swagger*..

Loads more options, like One-key RAM optimize, move Apps, uninstall Apps, alll those little icons, tell all App functions....

very good App, IMHO 



Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk


----------



## stab244 (Jan 22, 2012)

ripley27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am using the phone in Europe and I cannot seem to get 3G anywhere, although I have a working 3g plan and perfect network coverage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's more hardware issue than software issue.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 22, 2012)

Can some1 help me with the supercharged script 

via Dan swagger


----------



## s0unds (Jan 22, 2012)

ripley27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am using the phone in Europe and I cannot seem to get 3G anywhere, although I have a working 3g plan and perfect network coverage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you actually want to look at specific frequencies and specific protocols, you may want to dial *#0011# to view the current frequencies in use.

I think that's where you need to start - you need to find the exact information your phone provides you, then do the research yourself. None of us will be able to solve it for you because the Exhibit II is sold in the USA.

I'd suggest you return the Exhibit II for a refund and get a Galaxy W. It is supported in Europe.


----------



## jvnat (Jan 22, 2012)

outlawbiker619 said:


> jvnat.........It worked perfectly! Thank you very much for your help. I think I am going to have your instructions tattooed somewhere on my skin so I always know where to find it.

Click to collapse



Fantastic... glad it worked.


----------



## irishpancake (Jan 22, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Can some1 help me with the supercharged script
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



Dan, it's all here, just read, look at the pics, and common sense:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1126940


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 22, 2012)

OK Irish I read it thanks 

via Dan swagger


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 22, 2012)

A2sd can we use it an Irish I'm supercharged )

via Dan swagger


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn I love this phone hey ppl watz the best launcher to u to me go launcher is tha **** period way more customizable  

via Dan swagger


----------



## jocala (Jan 22, 2012)

*Peach Sunrise V1.0*

Peach Sunrise V1.0 is available *HERE*. Please be advised that this is a ClockworkMod release only. No more Odin releases are planned.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 22, 2012)

OK I'm game to try this cwm rom but I got ah couple of issues well 1st let me explain where I'm at in my phone I got it rooted I successfully installed cwm but then I went an try to make a backup of my stocc rom it asked where to back it up to I chose exsdcard an it back everything fine but my data so I said OK let me fix permissions so it did that then rebooted my phone an some of my Widgets were messed up so I restored my go launcher backup settings  now my f'n locc screen is blacc with the text in white it's kinda cool but not the main point help me out with a good nandroid an I most definitely try this out 

via Dan swagger


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 22, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> OK I'm game to try this cwm rom but I got ah couple of issues well 1st let me explain where I'm at in my phone I got it rooted I successfully installed cwm but then I went an try to make a backup of my stocc rom it asked where to back it up to I chose exsdcard an it back everything fine but my data so I said OK let me fix permissions so it did that then rebooted my phone an some of my Widgets were messed up so I restored my go launcher backup settings  now my f'n locc screen is blacc with the text in white it's kinda cool but not the main point help me out with a good nandroid an I most definitely try this out
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



first thing is, try to use punctuation marks!!!

when you fix permission, lock screen wallpaper is removed and you should manually put it again.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 23, 2012)

OK so how do I get it bacc 

via Dan swagger


----------



## KemikalElite (Jan 23, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> OK so how do I get it bacc
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



Settings > Display > Screen display > Wallpaper (the second one under lockscreen) > Gallery

That should allow you change the lockscreen wallpaper.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 23, 2012)

I figured it out on my own but thanx


----------



## skoster1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Carrier IQ*

It appears that Titanium Backup freezing does not work on CIQ; however Bloat Freezer Free appears to work.   After freezing you have to reboot the phone and click the force close messages just like with the method using adb, but then it seems to come up as inactive after the reboot and no more FC messages.

Here's the results I got afterwards:

EDIT:  cannot post outside links.   Will retry in 8 posts or so.


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Jan 25, 2012)

*Samsung exhibit ii 4g rooting problems*

I downloaded the ZergRush rar to root my Samsung Exhibit II 4G. Installed the USB drivers, enabled USB debug, and ran the ZergRush.bat file, each line of the command prompt had the same error message ('adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file).

The last command line pauses and then ask to press any key to continue. I assume I've done something wrong or this .bat file won't work on my Exhibit II 4G.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jocala (Jan 25, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> I downloaded the ZergRush rar to root my Samsung Exhibit II 4G. Installed the USB drivers, enabled USB debug, and ran the ZergRush.bat file, each line of the command prompt had the same error message ('adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file).
> 
> The last command line pauses and then ask to press any key to continue. I assume I've done something wrong or this .bat file won't work on my Exhibit II 4G.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need to install adb, the Android Debug Bridge. This program is part of the Android SDK, and among other things is a file transfer/program installer for your phone.

Here's one link, google has  more.


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 25, 2012)

I accidently flashed bpear's ROM over the stock one and I've tried getting into the recovery but I can't manange. I can get it into download mode though. How do you get it into recovery? I've tried home+vol up + power and vol up + power and nothing.

If I try to boot normally the logos and boot screens come up but the screen goes dark after the T-Mobile logo.


----------



## jocala (Jan 25, 2012)

joshua.justice said:


> I accidently flashed bpear's ROM over the stock one and I've tried getting into the recovery but I can't manange. I can get it into download mode though. How do you get it into recovery? I've tried home+vol up + power and vol up + power and nothing.
> 
> If I try to boot normally the logos and boot screens come up but the screen goes dark after the T-Mobile logo.

Click to collapse



I had something similar happen today when I flashed a bad kernel. I just kept trying and eventually recovery booted. It took about 5 battery pulls. I guess otherwise, you'll be saying hello to Odin.


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 26, 2012)

I had to re-flash the stock firmware and I did that and I can download apps from the market place on my phone but it won't recognize my phone on the market site. I've tried everything they've suggested. Any help???


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2012)

joshua.justice said:


> I had to re-flash the stock firmware and I did that and I can download apps from the market place on my phone but it won't recognize my phone on the market site. I've tried everything they've suggested. Any help???

Click to collapse



 Do you mean the market does not know you are connecting to with a T679? The market does not offer  Samsung updates like the My Account app update?


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 26, 2012)

jocala said:


> Do you mean the market does not know you are connecting to with a T679? The market does not offer  Samsung updates like the My Account app update?

Click to collapse



It's working now. I'm not sure why. It took well over a half hour after signing in and downloading apps on my phone. I don't know why it didn't appear on their list at first.


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey quicc question remember my data image not copying do u think maybe some of  the apps I have frozen might maybe cause conflict or am I good to flash away 

via Dan swagger


----------



## strogg (Jan 26, 2012)

Great phone, great help here, but I am missing one very important thing: is there a way to disable wifi sleeping? To make my phone work at my house, I must use wifi calling. It gets turned off if my phone falls asleep because wifi will turn off. I've tried everything I can think of including 3 different market apps. Thanks


----------



## stab244 (Jan 26, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey quicc question remember my data image not copying do u think maybe some of  the apps I have frozen might maybe cause conflict or am I good to flash away
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



You mean NANDROID won't restore it or what? 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 27, 2012)

No it didn't save period an I didn't try a restore yet wanna make sure I have a good bacc up then flash ps or rebel 

via Dan swagger


----------



## jocala (Jan 27, 2012)

strogg said:


> Great phone, great help here, but I am missing one very important thing: is there a way to disable wifi sleeping? To make my phone work at my house, I must use wifi calling. It gets turned off if my phone falls asleep because wifi will turn off. I've tried everything I can think of including 3 different market apps. Thanks

Click to collapse



WIFI sleeping _should_ be off by default, but check Settings->Wireless & Networks->Wifi Settings->menu->Advanced->Wifi Sleep Policy.

menu is the capacitive button on the bottom left of your phone.


----------



## rgrpark (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone else have a very picky unit? Mine won't charge from four different chargers (ranging from 1amp to 2.1amp).  It really sucks because it won't work with either of my two car chargers than can supply upto 2.1amps.  My wife's Galaxy S II charges fine on all of them so I know it's not the lack of juice issue. Any ideas?


----------



## DtDssE2 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Auto Brightness!*

Hi, does anyone have any idea about the auto brightness function is missing on this phone? I've tried a couple of auto brightness apps from Android Market but no luck!


----------



## jvnat (Jan 27, 2012)

rgrpark said:


> Anyone else have a very picky unit? Mine won't charge from four different chargers (ranging from 1amp to 2.1amp).  It really sucks because it won't work with either of my two car chargers than can supply upto 2.1amps.  My wife's Galaxy S II charges fine on all of them so I know it's not the lack of juice issue. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I have had no issues charging my phone.  I have also used my wife's SGS2 charger and it worked fine.  I've also used charged it off USB connected to a laptop with no issues.  Heck, I've even used a Blackberry charger and it charged fine.


----------



## strogg (Jan 27, 2012)

jocala said:


> WIFI sleeping _should_ be off by default, but check Settings->Wireless & Networks->Wifi Settings->menu->Advanced->Wifi Sleep Policy.
> 
> menu is the capacitive button on the bottom left of your phone.

Click to collapse



Says "never". Been saying it since day one after i got it.


----------



## dell4320 (Jan 27, 2012)

rgrpark said:


> Anyone else have a very picky unit? Mine won't charge from four different chargers (ranging from 1amp to 2.1amp).  It really sucks because it won't work with either of my two car chargers than can supply upto 2.1amps.  My wife's Galaxy S II charges fine on all of them so I know it's not the lack of juice issue. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



My phone works fine on all wall chargers, but none of the 3 non samsung car chargers (that work fine on different non Exhibit devices).

I ordered samsung car charger from the company's accessories website to see if it will work. I will update here when i get it (it should be any day now).


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 27, 2012)

strogg said:


> Says "never". Been saying it since day one after i got it.

Click to collapse



If am not mistaken, it should be "always". Because it says something like "not" to turn off wifi.



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## creeve4 (Jan 27, 2012)

How do I delete the account "T-Moble Contacts" ?

When I try to delete this account from the Settings/Accounts page, it says I have to do a factory reset!!!???


----------



## desaleter (Jan 27, 2012)

strogg said:


> Great phone, great help here, but I am missing one very important thing: is there a way to disable wifi sleeping? To make my phone work at my house, I must use wifi calling. It gets turned off if my phone falls asleep because wifi will turn off. I've tried everything I can think of including 3 different market apps. Thanks

Click to collapse



Go to wifi settings and then while in wifi settings tap your menu capacitive button then in the bottom there's going to be two options that come up and choose "advanced" and tap on wifi sleep policy.. hope this helps 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA App


----------



## prozack1983 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I realized this was sort of addressed a while back, but I was just wondering if anyone ever _did_ get this setup to swap the internal sd with the external_sd. I have seen modified vold.fstab's for other phones, but I know that ours has a somewhat odd setup. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 27, 2012)

prozack1983 said:


> Hi everyone, I realized this was sort of addressed a while back, but I was just wondering if anyone ever _did_ get this setup to swap the internal sd with the external_sd. I have seen modified vold.fstab's for other phones, but I know that ours has a somewhat odd setup. Thanks in advance for any help!

Click to collapse



Amen I would love a2sd plzzzz 

via Dan swagger


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 27, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Amen I would love a2sd plzzzz
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



He is not talking about a2sd but swapping sd mounts. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 27, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> He is not talking about a2sd but swapping sd mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK so would that be better than a2sd an can we use it for the time being I'm running stocc 2.3.5 an I deleted some appz an yes I'm rooted here's my current memory statz 

via Dan swagger


----------



## _Motoki_ (Jan 28, 2012)

prozack1983 said:


> Hi everyone, I realized this was sort of addressed a while back, but I was just wondering if anyone ever _did_ get this setup to swap the internal sd with the external_sd. I have seen modified vold.fstab's for other phones, but I know that ours has a somewhat odd setup. Thanks in advance for any help!

Click to collapse



Ditto for me. I have a 32GB external SD card and would really love to be able to use it. I tried searching on the subject and digging through threads and various sites but was unable to find a clear, concise answer on whether this is possible for the T679.


----------



## jocala (Jan 28, 2012)

_Motoki_ said:


> Ditto for me. I have a 32GB external SD card and would really love to be able to use it. I tried searching on the subject and digging through threads and various sites but was unable to find a clear, concise answer on whether this is possible for the T679.

Click to collapse



It should be possible, although I haven't tried it myself. I don't see an easy way to do it on the fly, I think you'd need a modified rootfs, specifically the file vold.fstab. Switch mount points.

edit: duh. vold.fstab is in /system/etc. It may be possible on the fly.


----------



## francabernal (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, I was trying to find the answer to my question here but can't. After rooting the phone, I uninstalled tethering manager and downloaded "Wi-Fi tether". Now I cannot turn on the Wi-Fi on my phone. (I don't mean create a Wi-Fi hotspot, that, I can do fine)  I go to Settings - Wireless and Network- Wi-Fi Settings and when I click the box to turn on Wi-Fi it says "error". Any ideas?


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 28, 2012)

jocala said:


> it should be possible, although i haven't tried it myself. I don't see an easy way to do it on the fly, i think you'd need a modified rootfs, specifically the file vold.fstab. Switch mount points.
> 
> Edit: Duh. Vold.fstab is in /system/etc. It may be possible on the fly.

Click to collapse



so then when can we expect it buddy bkuz it would be so awesome


----------



## jocala (Jan 28, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> so then when can we expect it buddy bkuz it would be so awesome

Click to collapse



I dunno Dan, whenever you finish it 

1.Boot clockwork mod, and connect to your phone with adb. 

2. Remount /system as rw 

3. Backup vold.conf & vold.fstab

4. Use vi editor to make changes needed in those files.

5. Reboot to test.  

6. Return to step 1 as needed


----------



## s0unds (Jan 29, 2012)

Please keep the thread nice 

That's for everybody and not pointed at anyone in particular.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## jocala (Jan 29, 2012)

s0unds said:


> Please keep the thread nice
> 
> That's for everybody and not pointed at anyone in particular.

Click to collapse



I should hope not. This is a very polite thread.


----------



## strogg (Jan 29, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> If am not mistaken, it should be "always". Because it says something like "not" to turn off wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried never, only when screen off, and something about being plugged in. All three options yield the same result. Wifi will still turn off after about 5-10 minutes of the screen being off. Is anyone experiencing that same problem?


----------



## jocala (Jan 29, 2012)

strogg said:


> I've tried never, only when screen off, and something about being plugged in. All three options yield the same result. Wifi will still turn off after about 5-10 minutes of the screen being off. Is anyone experiencing that same problem?

Click to collapse



I stay signed in to GrooveIP and Skype. I can put my phone aside for  15-20 minutes and when I look I'm still signed in and wifi is active. I just now signed off both and after 20 minutes wifi is still on.


----------



## AndroidSamurai (Jan 29, 2012)

jocala, add me on Skype @ vanillatbone...

Follow the screenshot instructions below to turn off the Wifi Sleep Policy.



























Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey is there gonna be a miui build an the aroma installer guy said he would help us get his program working on our phone 

via Dan swagger


----------



## KemikalElite (Jan 29, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey is there gonna be a miui build an the aroma installer guy said he would help us get his program working on our phone
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



A MIUI kernel port?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know wildchild said he had one 

via Dan swagger


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Jan 30, 2012)

*Rooting samsung exhibit 2 4g*



jocala said:


> Sounds like you need to install adb, the Android Debug Bridge. This program is part of the Android SDK, and among other things is a file transfer/program installer for your phone.
> 
> Here's one link, google has  more.

Click to collapse



Thanks Jocala, your tip definitely worked. Thank you so much. You are awesome!!!


----------



## strogg (Jan 30, 2012)

jocala said:


> I stay signed in to GrooveIP and Skype. I can put my phone aside for  15-20 minutes and when I look I'm still signed in and wifi is active. I just now signed off both and after 20 minutes wifi is still on.

Click to collapse



Yup.... just my phone. Oh well. Time to try out them new ROMs, then. Hopefully that should fix the problem and other quirks I have with the phone. Thanks everyone


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Jan 30, 2012)

*Best rom for samsung exhibit 2 4g*

I just rooted my phone, thanks to Jocala. What is the best rom for Samsung Exhibit 2 4g. Please provide me the link. I am so exited to download one. Thanks


----------



## jocala (Jan 30, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> I just rooted my phone, thanks to Jocala. What is the best rom for Samsung Exhibit 2 4g. Please provide me the link. I am so exited to download one. Thanks

Click to collapse




Right now there are two ROMs for the phone, My Peach Sunrise and bpear's RebelROM. If you decide to try my Peach Sunrise, please give the RC 1.1 a look. The Odin version will install ClockworkMod on your phone, as well.


----------



## creeve4 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm running the stock rom and have found the following bug:

Sometimes when using the messaging app I am unable to bring up the keyboard. When I tap the text entry field where is says "tap to enter message" sometimes the keyboard will popup, but other times nothing happens. I will tap all over, but the keyboard never comes up!

Is this a known bug?


----------



## jocala (Jan 30, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> I don't know wildchild said he had one
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



It's theme by Wildchild found  here


----------



## ravennevar2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

creeve4 said:


> I'm running the stock rom and have found the following bug:
> 
> Sometimes when using the messaging app I am unable to bring up the keyboard. When I tap the text entry field where is says "tap to enter message" sometimes the keyboard will popup, but other times nothing happens. I will tap all over, but the keyboard never comes up!
> 
> Is this a known bug?

Click to collapse



I'm guessing it must be a bug, as the same happens to me under the same circumstances (rooted stock rom). It may be a memory or some sort of application issue. Whenever it happens, it does open up the keyboard after a few seconds.


----------



## chreiton (Jan 30, 2012)

just want to say thanks to all the hard work being done here. I just got my phone and was able to go from stock rom, to peach, to the new theme, and back to stock rom flawlessly. 
Peach rom worked great for me.I like the look of the new theme, but it seemed to be giving me wifi issues.


----------



## jvnat (Jan 30, 2012)

ravennevar2012 said:


> I'm guessing it must be a bug, as the same happens to me under the same circumstances (rooted stock rom). It may be a memory or some sort of application issue. Whenever it happens, it does open up the keyboard after a few seconds.

Click to collapse



I get the same.  Stock and sometimes need to tap a few times before the keyboard shows up.


----------



## strogg (Jan 30, 2012)

creeve4 said:


> I'm running the stock rom and have found the following bug:
> 
> Sometimes when using the messaging app I am unable to bring up the keyboard. When I tap the text entry field where is says "tap to enter message" sometimes the keyboard will popup, but other times nothing happens. I will tap all over, but the keyboard never comes up!
> 
> Is this a known bug?

Click to collapse



same here, but I noticed that if I double tap (like double click on touchpad), the keyboard will pop up practically every time within a second. Iono, maybe I just got used to it.


----------



## creeve4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is there anyway to disable the battery full notification sound and vibration?


----------



## sayem_work (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello There friends,.
Hope you guys are doing fine. I need a big help from every one. I messed up my samsung SGH-T759 Exhibit 4g from t-mobile. I need stock rom of that phone. Please respond me if anyone has that rom. That will be very big. Please respod on this forum or email me at [email protected].

thanks in advance.

sayem


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 30, 2012)

S0unds is there gonna be some miui on our phone 

via Dan swagger


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## stab244 (Jan 30, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> S0unds is there gonna be some miui on our phone
> 
> via Dan swagger

Click to collapse



Dude you already asked.  Someone (don't remember if it is him) said they'll get CM7 first then port MIUI.  Just wait. Things take time to develop. This is why I hate this super connected world but hey what can I do about it. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoa calm dwn geez just asking wow

via Dan swagger


----------



## jvnat (Jan 30, 2012)

sayem_work said:


> Hello There friends,.
> Hope you guys are doing fine. I need a big help from every one. I messed up my samsung SGH-T759 Exhibit 4g from t-mobile. I need stock rom of that phone. Please respond me if anyone has that rom. That will be very big. Please respod on this forum or email me at [email protected].
> 
> thanks in advance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this ---> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20394682&postcount=55


----------



## joshua.justice (Jan 30, 2012)

ravennevar2012 said:


> I'm guessing it must be a bug, as the same happens to me under the same circumstances (rooted stock rom). It may be a memory or some sort of application issue. Whenever it happens, it does open up the keyboard after a few seconds.

Click to collapse



I'm sure it's a memory issue because the only way I can fix it is closing the messaging program.


----------



## creeve4 (Jan 30, 2012)

joshua.justice said:


> I'm sure it's a memory issue because the only way I can fix it is closing the messaging program.

Click to collapse



Agreed



10 char


----------



## _Motoki_ (Jan 30, 2012)

jocala said:


> I dunno Dan, whenever you finish it
> 
> 1.Boot clockwork mod, and connect to your phone with adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not really the most well versed in ADB beyond getting it to push CWM over to the phone  so I was hoping swaping the values around in those files in while booted into the phone with Root Explorer, then saving and rebooting would do it, but they SD and external SD were still mounted the same.

I may still read up a bit more on ADB for dummies or some such and see if I can pull it off, but I'm really hoping someone makes this an option or even standard in a custom ROM at some point.

IMHO it's really irritating for Samsung to go and do that. I like being able to have a lot of extra storage space and the whole internal SD thing just ruins it. It's not like we have a ton of space on our phone like the Galaxy S II or anything.

Anyway, thanks for looking into it. I appreciate it. It gives me a lead at least.


----------



## Faultyy (Jan 30, 2012)

First post I feel like such a nooby, I'm in Canada and the carrier I'm with calls my phone the Galaxy W, model SGH-T679M. The M is the weird part, visually it looks exactly like the Exhibit 2, but I'm not sure as the model number is different. The specs are the same and I have flashed my stock recovery with ClockWorkMod with the link provided for the Exhibit 2, is it safe to say my device is pretty much an Exhibit 2?


----------



## jocala (Jan 30, 2012)

_Motoki_ said:


> I'm not really the most well versed in ADB beyond getting it to push CWM over to the phone  so I was hoping swaping the values around in those files in while booted into the phone with Root Explorer, then saving and rebooting would do it, but they SD and external SD were still mounted the same.
> 
> I may still read up a bit more on ADB for dummies or some such and see if I can pull it off, but I'm really hoping someone makes this an option or even standard in a custom ROM at some point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem    It would make a cool addition to a ROM.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 30, 2012)

Faultyy said:


> First post I feel like such a nooby, I'm in Canada and the carrier I'm with calls my phone the Galaxy W, model SGH-T679M. The M is the weird part, visually it looks exactly like the Exhibit 2, but I'm not sure as the model number is different. The specs are the same and I have flashed my stock recovery with ClockWorkMod with the link provided for the Exhibit 2, is it safe to say my device is pretty much an Exhibit 2?

Click to collapse



No one has tried yet to my knowledge so you're pretty much on your own. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## KemikalElite (Jan 30, 2012)

Faultyy said:


> First post I feel like such a nooby, I'm in Canada and the carrier I'm with calls my phone the Galaxy W, model SGH-T679M. The M is the weird part, visually it looks exactly like the Exhibit 2, but I'm not sure as the model number is different. The specs are the same and I have flashed my stock recovery with ClockWorkMod with the link provided for the Exhibit 2, is it safe to say my device is pretty much an Exhibit 2?

Click to collapse



I'd assume the M is the same model with the Canadian radio/baseband.

I think SGH-XXXX is north American model.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 30, 2012)

Faultyy said:


> First post I feel like such a nooby, I'm in Canada and the carrier I'm with calls my phone the Galaxy W, model SGH-T679M. The M is the weird part, visually it looks exactly like the Exhibit 2, but I'm not sure as the model number is different. The specs are the same and I have flashed my stock recovery with ClockWorkMod with the link provided for the Exhibit 2, is it safe to say my device is pretty much an Exhibit 2?

Click to collapse



I think it's basically the same. It's like the TMobile G2x and WindMobile optimus 2x.

But, as stab said, you're on your on that unless someone else can confirm. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## Faultyy (Jan 30, 2012)

stab244 said:


> No one has tried yet to my knowledge so you're pretty much on your own.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think you misunderstood. I'm not trying to flash anything or change anything on my phone. I said I was successful in flashing CWM, I'm asking if the two phones I'm talking about are the same.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 30, 2012)

Faultyy said:


> I think you misunderstood. I'm not trying to flash anything or change anything on my phone. I said I was successful in flashing CWM, I'm asking if the two phones I'm talking about are the same.

Click to collapse



Probably then. As someone up there says the only difference might be the radio which might lead to some kernel differences but I'm not that great of a developers to know. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanit.a (Jan 31, 2012)

*I have a urgent questions about the prepaid t-mobile samgung exhibit 2 4g :

About the frecuencys t-mobile say: 

 UMTS: Band IV (1700/2100);UMTS: Band V (850);Band II (1900)

The 3g and 4g t-mobile network work on umts 1700/2100 , but my question is:

The anothers umts (850 and 1900) frecuencys are unlocked for work on any carrier 3g or 4g?

if the answers is no , has it a software lock or hardware lock ?

many thanks*


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 31, 2012)

Juanit.a said:


> *I have a urgent questions about the prepaid t-mobile samgung exhibit 2 4g :
> 
> About the frecuencys t-mobile say:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

Just get an unlock code and att 3g will work. I used mine on h2o a while back. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android*


----------



## Juanit.a (Jan 31, 2012)

> Just get an unlock code and att 3g will work. I used mine on h2o a while back.

Click to collapse



thanks jose, but i am not in EEUU , i am in south america and my network carrier work on umts 1900 or 850 for 3g and 4g networks .,,.,.so what doy you think?


----------



## jose makalolot (Jan 31, 2012)

Juanit.a said:


> thanks jose, but i am not in EEUU , i am in south america and my network carrier work on umts 1900 or 850 for 3g and 4g networks .,,.,.so what doy you think?

Click to collapse



Same thing because att 3g is using 850 & 1900. So as h2o which im using since it is an att mvno. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## IknowWhatIdontKnow (Jan 31, 2012)

*voip deducted from my 100 minutes*

I loved this phone and the walmart plan. But for some reason my Google Voice setup using Google Voice Callback and csipsimple calls were all being deducted from my 100 minutes.

I have been using these apps for years on my G1 with no problems and have re-installed them many times when setting my G1 back to factory defaults to clean it up.

Im sure I had all the programs setup and configured correctly. Any ideas why this was happening?


----------



## jocala (Feb 1, 2012)

*Peach Sunrise 1.1*

A maintenance release of Peach Sunrise, version number v1.1 is available *HERE*. This is a maintenance release, mainly to bring back an Odin install version and to briing the CWM & Odin versions into sync. If you are running 1.0 without problems, you don't need to download (however, I do think it's a bit more stable).


----------



## akashvani (Feb 2, 2012)

For the prepaid plan your best bet is to use Skype with Google voice on your phone. Amazon comments for the most helpful review for this phone has lots of helpful info. You can try Grove IP  but that app is very flaky.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## francabernal (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anybody know how to connect the Exhibit II to a tv to watch netflix?


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Feb 2, 2012)

*Samsung exhibit ii 4g peach sunrise rom*



jocala said:


> Right now there are two ROMs for the phone, My Peach Sunrise and bpear's RebelROM. If you decide to try my Peach Sunrise, please give the RC 1.1 a look. The Odin version will install ClockworkMod on your phone, as well.

Click to collapse



Hello Jocala, as per your request I downloaded peach sunrise 1.1, what an awesome rom. Wish I had installed it before. I am very pleased with it, phone performance seems faster, got rid of bloatware. I will keep giving you feedback as I progress and test it. Once again thanks for your time and effort. Good Luck!!!


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes Jocala this tomorrow is awesome 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Feb 2, 2012)

*Samsung exhibit ii 4g fm radio*

Hello friends,

I was looking at the Samsung Exhibit II 4g specs and I found that it has FM radio hardware built-in (I think so). Is there any FMradio apk that we have to donwload. I tried couple of bionic apk but it did not work. I think it should be Samsung specific FM radio apk. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## s0unds (Feb 3, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I was looking at the Samsung Exhibit II 4g specs and I found that it has FM radio hardware built-in (I think so). Is there any FMradio apk that we have to donwload. I tried couple of bionic apk but it did not work. I think it should be Samsung specific FM radio apk. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



T-Mobile has required that Samsung destroy the FM capability.

On some phones they actually remove wires on the board - so those phones can't be made to work later.

No one has done the work yet to try to repair the FM radio, but the actual radio hardware is present on the chip. Then you can just use the FM radio app from the Galaxy W - just request that from somebody with a Galaxy W.

*Please note:* T-Mobile only does this in the USA because of contracts with the major recording distributors (RIAA) and movie distributors (MPAA). You have every right to listen to FM radio, and record the transmissions for time-shifting or backups. You may not be able to do it using a T-Mobile phone but I have had great success using more international models from Samsung. (In other words, the FM chip actually performs quite well!)


----------



## jose makalolot (Feb 3, 2012)

s0unds said:


> T-Mobile has required that Samsung destroy the FM capability.
> 
> On some phones they actually remove wires on the board - so those phones can't be made to work later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried it, no go. I think there is a lib files needed or maybe lacks some hardware wiring. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## G2Noobin (Feb 3, 2012)

You must get it unlocked...

I have it with Mobilicity carrier with AWS frequency: 1700/2100 mhz frequency

I tried my friends Rogers Mobile carrier sim with: 850/1900 mhz and it worked perfect.

Again you must get it unlocked so far as i know no one has been able to push unlock or modify data unlock as of yet.... I had to buy unlock code for $25 dollars of Ebay.

Worked perfect... I wish we could find where the unlock script would be like in nav_data.bin. so we may relock the phone....but its ok.....

Again confirmed working on Rogers network....which is listed as 850/1900 mhz.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Question: Has anyone found a water proof case for the exhibit???

I have the normal Hard silicone shiney black case....but would love to have water proof case for wet winter or spring drops and calling.

The ports can get quite expose as can the earpeice if dropped in the snow...

Also for people with other phones:

SGPstore.com

Tridentcase.com

These are classy Case manufacturers for rugged to nice cases if someone needs a case for another higher end phone...

if it helps hit thanks.


----------



## jocala (Feb 3, 2012)

*TwWallpaperChooser*

Samsung was kind enough to embed about 30 extra wallpapers in TwWallpaperChooser, but they "forgot" to release them for the Exhibit II 4g. I've recoded the app to make the wallpapers available for us. They'll be available in the next drop of Peach Sunrise, but I've also made the revised TwWallPaperChooser app available for download *HERE*.

It will install on 1.1 or any prior deodexed version of Peach, or any deodexed stock rom with CWM. Please test, YMMV, not responsible,etc.


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 3, 2012)

Some screenshotz of peach with blue theme of wildchilds 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Feb 3, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Some screenshotz of peach with blue theme of wildchilds
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Door #3 is pretty cool


----------



## klase21 (Feb 3, 2012)

I also get this phone by this week, and I hope it works as you guys' phone.


----------



## jocala (Feb 3, 2012)

klase21 said:


> I also get this phone by this week, and I hope it works as you guys' phone.

Click to collapse



Good luck, and a welcome Thanks


----------



## jocala (Feb 4, 2012)

*Google Dumps CDMA*

Google Dumps CDMA

Boy, If I had stayed with Sprint, would I be pissed off!


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 4, 2012)

jocala said:


> Google Dumps CDMA
> 
> Boy, If I had stayed with Sprint, would I be pissed off!

Click to collapse



The entire article is crossed out.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Feb 4, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> The entire article is crossed out.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still, the message is clear. If you want asop, stay away from cdma.


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 4, 2012)

jocala said:


> Still, the message is clear. If you want asop, stay away from cdma.

Click to collapse



Amen gsm all day 

sent frm my peachy exhibit II AWESOMENESS


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 4, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Amen gsm all day
> 
> sent frm my peachy exhibit II AWESOMENESS

Click to collapse



Agreed, I've always been on CDMA networks. For me it's been a bad experience. I had a low signal strength almost all the time. The data speeds were horrible. The main thing I disliked about Sprint was the WiMAX was a joke. I could never find a signal and then the connection would drop after a few seconds. I also heard that Verizon's new phones are capable of leeching signal power from other phones within proximity if the phone is streaming more data.

Since I switched to T-Mobile's GSM network I get full signal almost every where (including underground) and decent HSDPA speeds. However, with Sprint announcing new LTE-capable phones it looks like T-Mobile will be the last major US carrier to get LTE, if at all (even if it's in a few years it's got to happen sooner or later) I'm perfectly satisfied with my ~6 Mbps speed and the fact that I get real T-Mobile service while on prepaid. What's the point of 50+ mbps virtual/potential speeds on a mobile device anyway? The main benefits of gsm are voice calls and data at the same time and that I'll also be able to put my SIM card in the SGS2 when I review it. 

Long live GSM/T-Mobile

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jntdroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Verizon's LTE made then too unreliable. If others have the same issues with LTE, count me more than satisfied with Tmo's 3g/4g. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## rif4trbo (Feb 5, 2012)

im rooted but the BIGGEST problem i have with this phone is that when i use power amp or google music and have the headphone jack plugged in anytime i turn the volume up around 80% i get a visual warning saying listening to music above this level can damage hearing. well the app will pause and knock the volume down to around half its driving me nuts does anyone know a fix for this.


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 5, 2012)

Damnit the sgw are roming there asses off over there can we port off of any of there roms 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey is this good 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey is this good
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Almost all of those tests were on wifi, which will ultimately vary based what speed of your home internet you have. The results worth posting are your mobile data connection speeds (GPRS/2G/3G/HSDPA) from T-Mobile's towers. Judging by the fact that your only mobile data speed's downrate was under 1 Mbps I'd say it's bad. Maybe it was a bad signal or you don't get good speeds in your area. Here in the general area surrounding Chicago T-Mobile's 4G coverage is amazing. I got up to 6 Mpbs on my old crappy original Mytouch 3G. I haven't done a speed test on my exhibit II yet (honestly because the speed is fast enough to where I don't care) but I would think that it would be faster on a "4G" phone.


----------



## jose makalolot (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey is this good
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not good mobile internet.

Mine is just fair. 





-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> Not good mobile internet.
> 
> Mine is just fair.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im on simple mobile

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jose makalolot (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Im on simple mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So am i. 



-----------
sent from my calculator with android


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> So am i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 3g plan

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Im on simple mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse





jose makalolot said:


> So am i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry coming from CDMA with SIM cards and unlocking I forgot how common it was for gsm phones to be used with different carriers. Simple Mobile isn't a massively popular carrier and with them selling "service-only" to unlocked phones its common that not all phones will work at full speeds or whatever. Still, I wish all carriers were like simple mobile with no contract and bring your own phone. If everyone brought their own phones maybe phones would be cheaper than $600-$800 off contract or maybe the opposite, or maybe no one's network would would. It could create chaos, maybe that's why the US mobile industry is the way it is.

I just wish I could get an awesome phone like the SGS2, G. Nexus GSM, HTC Rezound at a reasonable price without signing a contract and not being stuck with a mid to low end phone when on prepaid. Not saying that the exhibit2 is a bad phone its just there's better phones out there and everyone knows it. maybe some day a dual core phone will just fall out of the sky (not).


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Sorry coming from CDMA with SIM cards and unlocking I forgot how common it was for gsm phones to be used with different carriers. Simple Mobile isn't a massively popular carrier and with them selling "service-only" to unlocked phones its common that not all phones will work at full speeds or whatever. Still, I wish all carriers were like simple mobile with no contract and bring your own phone. If everyone brought their own phones maybe phones would be cheaper than $600-$800 off contract or maybe the opposite, or maybe no one's network would would. It could create chaos, maybe that's why the US mobile industry is the way it is.
> 
> I just wish I could get an awesome phone like the SGS2, G. Nexus GSM, HTC Rezound at a reasonable price without signing a contract and not being stuck with a mid to low end phone when on prepaid. Not saying that the exhibit2 is a bad phone its just there's better phones out there and everyone knows it. maybe some day a dual core phone will just fall out of the sky (not).

Click to collapse



I feel u gn gotta work 


Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> The 3g plan
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's why. Like around ~0.75-3.0Mbps speeds are normal for 3G.

jose you're on the 4G plan I can see. About 6-8 Mbps speeds are good and normal for our phone's HSDPA 4G.


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

OK thanx kerm an what about ur rom 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> OK thanx kerm an what about ur rom
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This weekend I added new Samsung Galaxy content as well as a full guide to ROM Manager, which would really be useful if we get official support for it.

I've been trying to build my ROM except I got slowed down by that error 0 in recovery and that I don't like putting themes on anything with TouchWiz. I want to throw together everything I've seen in Android in one ROM. Overhaul the status bar, CRT Animation, Reboot power menu, some essential apps, and more hopefully without causing a boot loop.

However, some of my time is occupied with helping others flash their phones and educating them about advanced Android. I've been flashing the LG Optimus 3D and the SGS2.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> This weekend I added new Samsung Galaxy content as well as a full guide to ROM Manager, which would really be useful if we get official support for it.
> 
> I've been trying to build my ROM except I got slowed down by that error 0 in recovery and that I don't like putting themes on anything with TouchWiz. I want to throw together everything I've seen in Android in one ROM. Overhaul the status bar, CRT Animation, Reboot power menu, some essential apps, and more hopefully without causing a boot loop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 blacknotes.weebly.com/download.html can u use this please it would be awesome 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 6, 2012)

Here we go guys http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22228486 let the miui builds begin 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Here we go guys http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22228486 let the miui builds begin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm starting this now. Build errors are ensured so I don't know how much progress I'll make. I see this doesn't seem to require a custom kernel or AOSP ROM to start so compared to porting CM this looks relatively easy.

EDIT: I setup the environment and started building it. I got an error compiling the SystemUI

http://pastebin.com/3bWugdSc

Anyway, making progress!


----------



## spooNN (Feb 7, 2012)

francabernal said:


> Hi, I was trying to find the answer to my question here but can't. After rooting the phone, I uninstalled tethering manager and downloaded "Wi-Fi tether". Now I cannot turn on the Wi-Fi on my phone. (I don't mean create a Wi-Fi hotspot, that, I can do fine)  I go to Settings - Wireless and Network- Wi-Fi Settings and when I click the box to turn on Wi-Fi it says "error". Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I had the same exact problem after installing "Wi-Fi tether". I just un-installed the program and restarted the phone. After rebooting I still could not get my Wi-Fi connection to connect. Next step was to open an application (I used Speedtest) then minimize it and connect to your Wi-Fi. After doing that my Wi-Fi works again and I don't get the error anymore. It must some conflicting problem with the "Wi-Fi tether" application. I read about some people not having the same problem using "Barnacle Wi-Fi Tether" but I have not gave it a try yet.

Anyone else having this problem with "Wi-Fi tether" app on their rooted phones?


----------



## creeve4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Edit: wrong topic


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 7, 2012)

Well until I get the ROMPatcher working to build a working make of MIUI I guess my only other option would be to create a "fake" theme ROM of MIUI. That idea seems to work good with MDPI devices that cant run real MIUI because of the screen resolution wouldn't work for the apps.

I know I said I would build a ROM weeks ago but with me having problems getting it actually working and other ROMs that would have similar features and designs I want to make sure I use an original concept that isn't the same as any of the other ROMs for this phone. A MIUI-like ROM seems like a good enough concept to create.

I learned today that MIUI has it's own phone. Why isn't there a CyanogenMod phone? I always imagined it being transparent with LED lights that flash when the phone rings.


----------



## Stacy M (Feb 7, 2012)

"Anyone else having this problem with "Wi-Fi tether" app on their rooted phones?"

Yes I do. Drives me crazy. But that's not all it does either. After I removed it I can't hotspot anymore!
I have rooted samsung exhibit 2, naturally I froze the tethering menager. When I tried the hotspot through the settings it worked, but kept switching to default ssid and open security. So I tried a bunch of apps to cure it for this problem and now I can't hotspot at all. 
To be perfectly correct I can't hotspot as AP, ad-hoc still works. But I have a touchpad and it doesn't do ad-hoc.
Every time I try to turn on tether now, it turns on my touchpad sees it tries to connect can't.
Please help!


----------



## francabernal (Feb 7, 2012)

*tethering without wifi tether on rooted exhibit II*



Stacy M said:


> "Anyone else having this problem with "Wi-Fi tether" app on their rooted phones?"
> 
> Yes I do. Drives me crazy. But that's not all it does either. After I removed it I can't hotspot anymore!
> I have rooted samsung exhibit 2, naturally I froze the tethering menager. When I tried the hotspot through the settings it worked, but kept switching to default ssid and open security. So I tried a bunch of apps to cure it for this problem and now I can't hotspot at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I didn't realize that you don't actually need "wifi tether" application when your phone is rooted and you've removed the tethering manager. All it was is a shortcut to the tethering menu.once I uninstalled "wifi tether" I can go into my settings menu and my phone will tether or hotspot without any problems. Does anybody know how to stop the throttle of data?


----------



## desaleter (Feb 7, 2012)

francabernal said:


> Hi, I didn't realize that you don't actually need "wifi tether" application when your phone is rooted and you've removed the tethering manager. All it was is a shortcut to the tethering menu.once I uninstalled "wifi tether" I can go into my settings menu and my phone will tether or hotspot without any problems. Does anybody know how to stop the throttle of data?

Click to collapse



I would like to also know how to stop the data throttle but the only way to do that was changing the apn settings on the phone but that doesn't work any more


Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Stacy M (Feb 8, 2012)

I did that. I actually knew that you can tether without special wifi tether app. It just every time i quit tethering it would switch back to phone default ssid and open security. So I tried a ouch of apps in hope that they will cure my wifi hotspot of this problem and instead I now can no longer hot spot as AP at all.


----------



## jocala (Feb 8, 2012)

*Why bother?*

Ok, I'm considering dumping T-Mobile's 30$/Mo, 100min/5Gb data "Walmart" service, and going to a $100.00/1000 minute "Gold" plan. Here's why:

1.  I don't use T-Mobile's 4G. I'm connected to wifi  (almost) 24/7. I can use Skype or GrooveIP/Google Voice for wifi calls and reserve the  purchased T-Mobile 1,000 minutes for for backup/non-wifi use. Plus,  under T-mobile's "Gold" plan, the 1000 minutes roll over yearly.

2. I can buy a GPS app that has all the maps I need, downloaded to sd. Thus, I don't need a network connection to support GPS.

Please educate me. What have I missed ?


----------



## stab244 (Feb 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> Ok, I'm considering dumping T-Mobile's 30$/Mo, 100min/5Gb data "Walmart" service, and going to a $100.00/1000 minute "Gold" plan. Here's why:
> 
> 1.  I don't use T-Mobile's 4G. I'm connected to wifi  (almost) 24/7. I can use Skype or GrooveIP/Google Voice for wifi calls and reserve the  purchased T-Mobile 1,000 minutes for for backup/non-wifi use. Plus,  under T-mobile's "Gold" plan, the 1000 minutes roll over yearly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I have and I'm living fine. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## francabernal (Feb 8, 2012)

rgrpark said:


> Anyone else have a very picky unit? Mine won't charge from four different chargers (ranging from 1amp to 2.1amp).  It really sucks because it won't work with either of my two car chargers than can supply upto 2.1amps.  My wife's Galaxy S II charges fine on all of them so I know it's not the lack of juice issue. Any ideas?

Click to collapse





jvnat said:


> I have had no issues charging my phone.  I have also used my wife's SGS2 charger and it worked fine.  I've also used charged it off USB connected to a laptop with no issues.  Heck, I've even used a Blackberry charger and it charged fine.

Click to collapse



I thought I was the only one having charging issues. The first thing I noticed was that charging with the unit provided by Tmobile took more than twice as long as charging with my boyfriends blackberry charger. Then I started to realize that some chargers don't work on this phone, even though they fit the slot perfectly. I thought maybe I damaged something on the phone by usingthe bb charger


----------



## Pinan (Feb 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> What have I missed ?

Click to collapse



Checking email when you don't have wifi?

I was on the Gold Plan for years. Loved it. But I didn't have a smart phone at the time. Some years I only spent $10 to keep it going, LOL.


----------



## jvnat (Feb 8, 2012)

francabernal said:


> I thought I was the only one having charging issues. The first thing I noticed was that charging with the unit provided by Tmobile took more than twice as long as charging with my boyfriends blackberry charger. Then I started to realize that some chargers don't work on this phone, even though they fit the slot perfectly. I thought maybe I damaged something on the phone by usingthe bb charger

Click to collapse



The cable that came with the phone charges fine for me.  I also use a BB cable attached to USB to PC and it also charges, albeit slower.


----------



## Stacy M (Feb 8, 2012)

I have to use public transportation a lot, so I need 4G. preferably with tethering for my touchpad


----------



## tom_yellowblue (Feb 9, 2012)

jocala said:


> 1.  I don't use T-Mobile's 4G. I'm connected to wifi  (almost) 24/7. I can use Skype or GrooveIP/Google Voice for wifi calls and reserve the  purchased T-Mobile 1,000 minutes for for backup/non-wifi use. Plus,  under T-mobile's "Gold" plan, the 1000 minutes roll over yearly.
> 
> 2. I can buy a GPS app that has all the maps I need, downloaded to sd. Thus, I don't need a network connection to support GPS.
> 
> Please educate me. What have I missed ?

Click to collapse



That is what I use.  Every year you have to buy some minutes to make sure your old minutes carry over, but even just spending $10 works.  I usually spend $50 at a time because the $/min is better when you spend $50 or $100.  If you don't actually use the minutes though you might as well spend as little as possible.

Which GPS apps have you found that will work without a data connection?  I'd like to get one of those.  Google Maps Navigation actually works if you have it start navigating before you leave your WiFi connection.  It worked for me for a 20 minute trip, I'm not sure what the maximum distance is.  I even made a couple of intentionally wrong turns just to check and it was able to re-calculate the route.  When I arrived at the destination and tried to plot a route back though it failed because it didn't have the data connection.


----------



## stab244 (Feb 9, 2012)

tom_yellowblue said:


> That is what I use.  Every year you have to buy some minutes to make sure your old minutes carry over, but even just spending $10 works.  I usually spend $50 at a time because the $/min is better when you spend $50 or $100.  If you don't actually use the minutes though you might as well spend as little as possible.
> 
> Which GPS apps have you found that will work without a data connection?  I'd like to get one of those.  Google Maps Navigation actually works if you have it start navigating before you leave your WiFi connection.  It worked for me for a 20 minute trip, I'm not sure what the maximum distance is.  I even made a couple of intentionally wrong turns just to check and it was able to re-calculate the route.  When I arrived at the destination and tried to plot a route back though it failed because it didn't have the data connection.

Click to collapse



As a fellow user of this plan, have you ever been able to access any webpage other than the tmobile site that you always keep getting redirected to when you try to access any other site? I remember before I started using this phone I could access the mobile version of the yahoo site and before that the mobile versions of the CNN and Google Voice sites. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_yellowblue (Feb 9, 2012)

stab244 said:


> As a fellow user of this plan, have you ever been able to access any webpage other than the tmobile site that you always keep getting redirected to when you try to access any other site?

Click to collapse



No, it just goes to the web2go site saying I don't have data service.  My old phone was just a simple one and couldn't access the web.

I've actually turned off "Use packet data" since I don't use it anyway.  I figure it may save a little bit of battery by not trying to connect to 4G/Edge when I'm out, and I won't get surprised if they actually start allowing it but charge a big price.


----------



## jocala (Feb 9, 2012)

Co-Pilot & Sygic are two GPS apps I've seen with downloadable maps for offline use. I haven't used either yet.


----------



## stab244 (Feb 9, 2012)

tom_yellowblue said:


> No, it just goes to the web2go site saying I don't have data service.  My old phone was just a simple one and couldn't access the web.
> 
> I've actually turned off "Use packet data" since I don't use it anyway.  I figure it may save a little bit of battery by not trying to connect to 4G/Edge when I'm out, and I won't get surprised if they actually start allowing it but charge a big price.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's what my phone does now. Hmm I'll try later I guess. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblock (Feb 9, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link is dead, dropbox killed it. So now what?


----------



## mikeblock (Feb 10, 2012)

I installed Peach on her phone, and she seems happy with it. But for others, it would be good if there was another mirror for the stock image


----------



## jose makalolot (Feb 10, 2012)

So far as battery goes, i find the t679 way way better than my android phones qith the same amount of use. With my mytouch 4g and g2x, i only get 6-8hrs and hd2 about 10hrs max.

As you can see with my usage, it's about medium to heavy use and wifi always on, about 80-90% awake and more than 50% screen on.











-----------------
posted using my calculator with Android.


----------



## Mezza26 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Volume warning with headphones*

I don't see my answer anywhere so hopefully someone knows... When I'm listening to music with headphones or mainly when I use an AUX cable to my car stereo I have a warning saying if I turn the volume any louder I could cause hearing damage. After a few seconds it turns the volume down on its own. I can't believe they didn't think about the people plugging into stereos and not using headphones?! I need that extra volume for my car stereo!


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 10, 2012)

jose makalolot said:


> So far as battery goes, i find the t679 way way better than my android phones qith the same amount of use. With my mytouch 4g and g2x, i only get 6-8hrs and hd2 about 10hrs max.
> 
> As you can see with my usage, it's about medium to heavy use and wifi always on, about 80-90% awake and more than 50% screen on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do u get that kinda battery use best I get on rebel 2.1 is 7hrs 

via rebel W/ a cauze rebel rom 2.1


----------



## arth_ur (Feb 10, 2012)

tom_yellowblue said:


> Which GPS apps have you found that will work without a data connection?  I'd like to get one of those.  Google Maps Navigation actually works if you have it start navigating before you leave your WiFi connection.  It worked for me for a 20 minute trip, I'm not sure what the maximum distance is.  I even made a couple of intentionally wrong turns just to check and it was able to re-calculate the route.  When I arrived at the destination and tried to plot a route back though it failed because it didn't have the data connection.

Click to collapse



I have used Nav 'n go-s Igo, for Android there is only the Amigo version.
They have the best maps for For East Europe, and you can have Navteq maps for Europe and the US.

Sygic has 3D graphics and is pretty fast.

For other parts of the world there is Garmin, but it only works on their own phones on android...

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Do you guys know how to extract baseband/radio from stock rom?


----------



## creeve4 (Feb 12, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mirror please


----------



## jocala (Feb 12, 2012)

*Peach Sunrise V1.2*

Peach Sunrise is the first custom ROM for the Samsung Exhibit II. It's Touchwiz-based, deodexed, zipaligned, rooted, very lightly themed and uses a custom kernel. The support files for Carrier IQ have been removed. ClockworkMod and Odin are supported for installation.

ADW Launcher is default. This launcher is highly themable, with many hundreds of themes (including ICS) downloadable from the Market. It also happens to be the default for CyanogenMod, so Peach is in good company 

Titanium Backup & Quickboot (free versions) are included in the ROM.

The kernel (true of the stock kernel also) is underclock capable, so the Voltage Control app is included. Underclocking may help lengthen your battery life. Overclocking is not (yet) supported.

If you're a techie, extra features (that don't get in the way if you're not) include busybox, bash shell, init.d support, rc.local support, remount script  and two modes of wireless access (ssh & adb wireless). Additionally, adb now supports root access, allowing you to do things from your command line that were not previously possible. 

Additionally,  the stock WallpaperChooser has been modified exposing 30 new Wallpapers from Samsung, previously hidden in the source code!

Peach Sunrise V1.2 is available *HERE*


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## desaleter (Feb 12, 2012)

Mezza26 said:


> I don't see my answer anywhere so hopefully someone knows... When I'm listening to music with headphones or mainly when I use an AUX cable to my car stereo I have a warning saying if I turn the volume any louder I could cause hearing damage. After a few seconds it turns the volume down on its own. I can't believe they didn't think about the people plugging into stereos and not using headphones?! I need that extra volume for my car stereo!

Click to collapse



Im also expieriencing the same problem... i thought it was the cable itself , but it wasnt.. so i just leave the volume at 12 insted of 15 because the volume warning doesnt come up so it cant knock it down 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## Mezza26 (Feb 13, 2012)

desaleter said:


> Im also expieriencing the same problem... i thought it was the cable itself , but it wasnt.. so i just leave the volume at 12 insted of 15 because the volume warning doesnt come up so it cant knock it down
> 
> My only fix... I downloaded volume+ and I can get the full power, when I'm at about 3/4ths volume. I use mixing and I also turned my EQ levels up.  It makes me want to get a different phone.
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## Stacy M (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally fixed tethering on my exhibit 2. Flashed Rebel rom and it took care of all of my problems
 Big thanks to people who made it. I was considering returning my phone.
Still Don't Know what was wrong with stock, my guess is that t mobile did something other them tethering manager to screw up wifi hotspots.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Feb 13, 2012)

*Rooted kernel for Exhibit II*

Linked below is a rooted kernel, the easy method to root your Samsung Exhibit II 4g!

Simply copy a zip file to your internal or external sdcard and reboot  into recovery. Choose install zip from the menu and when it completes, you are rooted! Also installed are  Busybox, Superuser.apk and su. Additionally, when finished you will have  ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4 installed as well. 

This kernel is suitable for any stock (or stockish) Samsung Exhibit II 4g. 

Download  *HERE*


----------



## Wild_Frank (Feb 15, 2012)

Got a big problem with my phone.  I can boot to Odin and get to the download screen but I can't do anything after that.  My PC will not recognize my phone, it labels it as MSM7x30, so I cannot flash the ops with Odin.  I've looked around for a solution and maybe there's one on here already, but I've not found it yet.  Window 7 64 with the drivers installed that I used for the root.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sam1forever (Feb 15, 2012)

*Download Stock t679 & Odin*



creeve4 said:


> Mirror please

Click to collapse



Here ya go. Many thanks to Jocola for the link.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1832866005/t679-stock.zip


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 15, 2012)

Wild_Frank said:


> Got a big problem with my phone.  I can boot to Odin and get to the download screen but I can't do anything after that.  My PC will not recognize my phone, it labels it as MSM7x30, so I cannot flash the ops with Odin.  I've looked around for a solution and maybe there's one on here already, but I've not found it yet.  Window 7 64 with the drivers installed that I used for the root.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem a few days ago. Save yourself the trouble. All you need to do is install the Samsung Kies. Google it and install Kies. It will install the ODIN driver for you.


----------



## jwsm (Feb 16, 2012)

Wild_Frank said:


> Got a big problem with my phone.  I can boot to Odin and get to the download screen but I can't do anything after that.  My PC will not recognize my phone, it labels it as MSM7x30, so I cannot flash the ops with Odin.  I've looked around for a solution and maybe there's one on here already, but I've not found it yet.  Window 7 64 with the drivers installed that I used for the root.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse





KemikalElite said:


> I had the same problem a few days ago. Save yourself the trouble. All you need to do is install the Samsung Kies. Google it and install Kies. It will install the ODIN driver for you.

Click to collapse



Or just install this driver 1.4.103.


----------



## jntdroid (Feb 16, 2012)

Random question - how come I can walk into Walmart and buy this phone for $200, but Tmobile charges $300+ full retail?  I know the sd card can't be the only difference... (the prepaid "version" at Walmart doesn't come with a sd card).


----------



## jfroehlich (Feb 16, 2012)

jntdroid said:


> Random question - how come I can walk into Walmart and buy this phone for $200, but Tmobile charges $300+ full retail?  I know the sd card can't be the only difference... (the prepaid "version" at Walmart doesn't come with a sd card).

Click to collapse



I got my Exhibit II from Walmart for $200, and came only with a SIM card, an activation card worth $3 something, the battery, charger, and USB cable. Does T-Mobile give you an SD card with it? I don't think they do, reference "In the box" on the Specs page of the T-Mobile website.


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 16, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> I got my Exhibit II from Walmart for $200, and came only with a SIM card, an activation card worth $3 something, the battery, charger, and USB cable. Does T-Mobile give you an SD card with it? I don't think they do, reference "In the box" on the Specs page of the T-Mobile website.

Click to collapse



Nope.avi

They figure you don't need an sd card if the phone has internal sd storage.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 16, 2012)

So what's up wit miui kem 

via my exhibit II GREATEST AWESOMENESS


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 17, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> So what's up wit miui kem
> 
> via my exhibit II GREATEST AWESOMENESS

Click to collapse



I was busy today flashing my friend's HTC Mytouch 4G with Android 2.3/Sense 3.5.

I've never seen someone get so excited over a stock Sense ROM in my life.

Anyway, DarthJonathan over there on the SGW has made significant progress porting an alpha stage build of MIUI for their Galaxy W. Doesn't bpear have some sort of experimental whatchamacallit that converts SGW ROMs into exhibit II ROMs? If I could use that on their ROM to get the alpha build running on the exhibit ii and then all I would need to do is fix a force close error with two apps: the Theme Manager app and the Settings app. Then we might just have a stable ROM. However, the bad side is that there is a lack of interest which means nobody is getting much support from real devs. I still don't blame the devs for that.

I don't really like MIUI that much either. For one, there honestly isn't anyone in the world who can pronounce the name right the same way there's no one that can spell my username right either. Second, It's Android but its design is way too far from the basic design of standard Android.it is a good example of how modifiable it is. it's like the Kindle fire. I thought I was gonna be sick when I saw how much of the Android OS Amazon had changed. The only things that were the same were the settings icon and the unknown sources option. But that's just my opinion and the a ROM's a ROM.

Sorry for my bad worse than normal punctuation. I composed half of that with voice input. its pretty accurate.


----------



## exhibit-t679 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any body flash exhibit 2 4g modem so the it can work band 1 2100 wcdma 3g connection.The current version only work in US.


----------



## jocala (Feb 17, 2012)

*Peach Sunrise 1.2a*

Peach Sunrise 1.2a is available for download *HERE*. This is a bugfix  release, if you are running 1.2, I suggest you upgrade. Also, I've  changed hosting providers to dev-host.org. I'm getting 1Mbs+ download  speeds, from them.  Peach takes about three minutes to download!


----------



## ryanmm (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a low-cost, decent quality, logo-free battery cover?  Preferably in black.

Also I read above that a Class 4 memory card is adequate, is that correct?


----------



## ganovim (Feb 19, 2012)

ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4 does not seem to address the external sdcard. Backup and restore only access the 1gb or so internal sdcard.
Is there some way around this?
Thanks


----------



## jocala (Feb 19, 2012)

ganovim said:


> ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4 does not seem to address the external sdcard. Backup and restore only access the 1gb or so internal sdcard.
> Is there some way around this?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Not at this time.


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 19, 2012)

I all of a sudden can't download anything from my market help I cleared data twice an everything 
It says error 492 edit: aight cleared my cache/dalvik then market data Viola bacc in the game but the weirdest thing happened last night when I tried to show my mom the pictures of my son on my laptop on g+ it made me come up with a new gmail password then my phone did the same thing an I also got the double sign in bug the 2nd time I flashed ps1.2a any ideas y jocala 




Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Fawxy (Feb 19, 2012)

The link for the stock ROM is not working. Any chance of a reupload?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## jocala (Feb 19, 2012)

Fawxy said:


> The link for the stock ROM is not working. Any chance of a reupload?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 19, 2012)

ganovim said:


> ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4 does not seem to address the external sdcard. Backup and restore only access the 1gb or so internal sdcard.
> Is there some way around this?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



CWM works perfectly for me with the external sd card. I keep all my nandroid backups on the external sd card.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Feb 19, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> CWM works perfectly for me with the external sd card. I keep all my nandroid backups on the external sd card.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I seem to recall having an issue restoring from exsd. I had to copy a backup from exsd to internal.


----------



## pojo (Feb 19, 2012)

*VoIP for receiving calls*

I got this phone with the $30 prepaid 4g unlimited data/text and 100 mins. a month through Walmart, fantastic deal and support all around. I've installed skype, google voice and Groove IP for VoIP. I got a phone number on google voice and I have successfully managed to make calls on Groove IP with good quality. 

My question is, is there any way to receive VoIP calls on this $30 Walmart prepaid plan ? The catch with google voice call forwarding from my google voice number is that when I try to activate forwarding to my actual phone number, google voice reminds me : 'Note: This feature does not work with T-Mobile prepaid phone plans.'

Has anybody found a way around this or have an alternative solution to receive VoIP calls with this phone and plan ?

btw, I have tried using skype to make calls over 4g with my skype account credit, worked for the first few days with good results, then, every time I tried calling somebody with it (through the integrated skype call option in dialer), it would just hang up every time after connecting !!?) Anybody else experience this ? When I disengaged my 4g mobile data plan and switched onto my local wifi, then skype calls from worked no problem, strange...


----------



## stab244 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you go to the Google Voice site, there's an option to let you forward to your Google Talk. If you do that it'll ring the GrooveIP number if anyone calls your Google Voice number. The only issue with that though is that you might get 2 phone calls at the same time if you have it set to ring both your phone and Google Talk. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hell-On-Wheels (Feb 19, 2012)

*nv_data.bin  ?*

Has anyone located this file yet ? If so, in what folder is it ?

Thanks.


----------



## akashvani (Feb 19, 2012)

stab244 said:


> If you go to the Google Voice site, there's an option to let you forward to your Google Talk. If you do that it'll ring the GrooveIP number if anyone calls your Google Voice number. The only issue with that though is that you might get 2 phone calls at the same time if you have it set to ring both your phone and Google Talk.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For GrooveIP to work properly with GV one must uncheck all other phone numbers and check the Chat checkbox only in GV settings page.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## francabernal (Feb 19, 2012)

akashvani said:


> For GrooveIP to work properly with GV one must uncheck all other phone numbers and check the Chat checkbox only in GV settings page.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have it setup to ring on both the phone and groove IP. This gives me the choice to answer on my t Mobile account using minutes (I do this when I need  to have a perfectly clear connection with no echoes, crackling voices, delays etc), to answer on groove (if I am in a very strong wifi zone, even though this is not always reliable) or to let it go to g voice mail. If I reject the Tmobile call and also reject the groove call the voice mail message is picked up by google voice and I don't have to use minutes to listen to it, or gets transcribed, which is even


----------



## akashvani (Feb 20, 2012)

francabernal said:


> I have it setup to ring on both the phone and groove IP. This gives me the choice to answer on my t Mobile account using minutes (I do this when I need  to have a perfectly clear connection with no echoes, crackling voices, delays etc), to answer on groove (if I am in a very strong wifi zone, even though this is not always reliable) or to let it go to g voice mail. If I reject the Tmobile call and also reject the groove call the voice mail message is picked up by google voice and I don't have to use minutes to listen to it, or gets transcribed, which is even

Click to collapse



which plan do you have with tmo?


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinan (Feb 20, 2012)

akashvani said:


> For GrooveIP to work properly with GV one must uncheck all other phone numbers. . . .

Click to collapse



This is incorrect. I have GV forwarded to 4 different numbers (one cell) with no problems at all, using GrooVeIP.


----------



## pojo (Feb 20, 2012)

@stab244 and akashvani : thanks for the suggestions guys, upon trying both of your methods, I still can't seem to receive calls through Groove IP. Also, after making some more calls through Groove IP, the receiver found the quality very poor, delayed and with lots of echo, despite my 4G signal in NYC. 

At this point, I would prefer to use skype as the means to make calls since the quality seemed to be much better when it DID work. As I mentioned in my previous post, I can make skype phone calls using my skype credit only if I am connected to a Wi-Fi, not if I am connected using my 4G plan. Has anybody else experienced this ? Is there any workaround ?


----------



## jwsm (Feb 20, 2012)

For me, GrooveIP has been nothing but a real PITA. Could never get it to work as advertised. If you're looking for alternatives, try Talkatone for Android(currently in beta so a bit unstable), Skype(not free), or Vonage Mobile(currently free w/3000 min), all of which offer better call quality and are more reliable than GrooveIP IMO.


----------



## Pinan (Feb 20, 2012)

pojo said:


> Also, after making some more calls through Groove IP, the receiver found the quality very poor, delayed and with lots of echo, despite my 4G signal in NYC.

Click to collapse



This a known issue with voice over 3/4 G. Wifi is very solid with me. The only adjustments I've made is to turn down the mic a bit, to help stop voice loop (echo) to the person I'm calling.

GV itself can introduce echo and lag. In such a case, GrooVeIP is not the culprit.


----------



## SurgeRush (Feb 20, 2012)

I also had nothing but problems no matter how much I played with the settings, didn't matter if I was on 4G or wifi. Others have great success, but everyone I spoke to had horrible echo no matter what I did. I had the same problem with Talkatone, I think I'm going to try Skype next possibly. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Feb 20, 2012)

jwsm said:


> For me, GrooveIP has been nothing but a real PITA. Could never get it to work as advertised. If you're looking for alternatives, try Talkatone for Android(currently in beta so a bit unstable), Skype(not free), or Vonage Mobile(currently free w/3000 min), all of which offer better call quality and are more reliable than GrooveIP IMO.

Click to collapse



Skype's app sucks. I had to recompile it just to change to a ringtone I could hear! The call quality is great though. I wonder how being part of Microsoft will play in down the road, as far as Android support goes. I like Vonage, but am I mistaken that they don't offer a phone number like Skype, so how do you deal with incoming calls?


----------



## francabernal (Feb 20, 2012)

akashvani said:


> which plan do you have with tmo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have the 100 min plan with Tmobile


----------



## jfroehlich (Feb 20, 2012)

pojo said:


> My question is, is there any way to receive VoIP calls on this $30 Walmart prepaid plan ? The catch with google voice call forwarding from my google voice number is that when I try to activate forwarding to my actual phone number, google voice reminds me : 'Note: This feature does not work with T-Mobile prepaid phone plans.'

Click to collapse



Strange... I have two Monthly4G plans with google voice forwarding to both of them. One is on the $60 plan and the other is on the $30 1500 minute/30MB plan.


----------



## SurgeRush (Feb 20, 2012)

jocala said:


> Skype's app sucks. I had to recompile it just to change to a ringtone I could hear! The call quality is great though. I wonder how being part of Microsoft will play in down the road, as far as Android support goes. I like Vonage, but am I mistaken that they don't offer a phone number like Skype, so how do you deal with incoming calls?

Click to collapse



This is actually totally fine for me. My plans are to use Skype for outgoing calls only, and for $3 a month, I will definitely be giving this a try. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Feb 21, 2012)

SurgeRush said:


> This is actually totally fine for me. My plans are to use Skype for outgoing calls only, and for $3 a month, I will definitely be giving this a try.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



With Skype, I think the phone number for incoming @ $7.00/mo plus the $3.00/mo for unlimited are not too bad, and the call quality is generally excellent both on Wifi & 4G. Featureless app though...I mean, having the ringtone hard-coded???


----------



## dell4320 (Feb 23, 2012)

*tether blocked??*

I have rooted exhibit ii, 30 dollars 5gb plan, after three month of use I am getting message when i use chrom browser directing me to subscribe to T-mobile tethering plan. I am getting the message when i use pdanet or wireless tethering.
I do not get such message when I use explorer of firefox.
Anyone else getting such thing? Or is there a way around it? How did T-mobile found out, I am using about 2gb a month only.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Pinan (Feb 23, 2012)

dell4320 said:


> I have rooted exhibit ii, 30 dollars 5gb plan, after three month of use I am getting message when i use chrom browser directing me to subscribe to T-mobile tethering plan.

Click to collapse



You can freeze the T-Mobile Tethering app using Titanium Backup. That will stop the message/web page.


----------



## dell4320 (Feb 23, 2012)

I uninstalled tmobile tether manager 2 month ago already. The message that directs me to buy tethering plan just started showinguo now. And I cannot use pdanetor with chrome or wifi with chrom!


----------



## monna3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem with my Exhibit II. I brought it about 3 months ago and since last week my battery lasts only 6-7 hours without using the phone at all. I've changed the battery with a new one and it has the same problem. 
I've done all the things that are written in the user's manual about how to save the battery and it's no use at all.

Does anyone knows what's wrong? How can I fix this problem? Can I fix it without sending the phone to Samsung service center?

Thanks


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey can we use this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1441568 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## pojo (Feb 23, 2012)

monna3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with my Exhibit II. I brought it about 3 months ago and since last week my battery lasts only 6-7 hours without using the phone at all. I've changed the battery with a new one and it has the same problem.
> I've done all the things that are written in the user's manual about how to save the battery and it's no use at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



On a day to day basis, how much do you use your phone ? what apps and network services are you using ? I was getting considerably low battery life out of mine, what really helped was using the TASKER app in marketplace to switch
off 4g whenever my screen dimmed or locked. I set it up to do a bunch of other tasks too like auto switching off gps, bluetooth and wi-fi depending on usage circumstances, I get a full day now out of moderate use.


----------



## jocala (Feb 23, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey can we use this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1441568
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why don't you try it and report back?


----------



## adv99 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I've had this phone about a week and I'm ready to return it.  I see two major problems, and can't find any solution for them.

1.  When I come home after being on the 3G/4G network and my phone connnects to my WPA2 secured router, the Web app doesn't work.  All links are dead.  It usually starts working 5-10 minutes after the Wifi connection is established.  All other apps that require internet seem to work fine over Wifi, immediately, including Speedtest.net's app, and the market.  There's no real reason for this problem, but I note that I experienced the same problem with the cheaper Samsung Dart, as well.  I also own several other Android phones (several LG Optimus One's and a Motorola Defy) and none have this problem.

I've read from other users that this problem is related to the level of encryption on your Wifi network and that if you go to WPA, WEP, or no encryption, the problem does not occur.  However, I'm not interested in reducing my level of security over Wifi.

2.  I simply cannot get Wireless Tether for Root Users to work.  It sets up fine behaves as expected, but when I attempt to connect using my laptop, the connection is never completed.  The laptop has no trouble connecting to any of my other phones running Wireless Tether.

I've also tried using Titanium Backup to uninstall Tethering Manager 2.09.21.  That does work, but it is impossible to change any of the defaults, i.e. I cannot change the AP name or implement security.  The changes will be inputting, but will be ignored.  When I exit and reenter the tethering app, the defaults return.

Has anyone found a solution to either of these problems?


----------



## monna3 (Feb 24, 2012)

pojo said:


> On a day to day basis, how much do you use your phone ? what apps and network services are you using ? I was getting considerably low battery life out of mine, what really helped was using the TASKER app in marketplace to switch
> off 4g whenever my screen dimmed or locked. I set it up to do a bunch of other tasks too like auto switching off gps, bluetooth and wi-fi depending on usage circumstances, I get a full day now out of moderate use.

Click to collapse




even if all that apps are closed and even if I don't use the phone at all the battery it still lasts only 6-7 hours


----------



## dennis96411 (Feb 24, 2012)

The current app that I use to tether is called "Barnacle WiFi Tether", works really good.


----------



## adv99 (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried Barnacle with the same result as with Wireless Tether for Root Users.



dennis96411 said:


> The current app that I use to tether is called "Barnacle WiFi Tether", works really good.

Click to collapse


----------



## dennis96411 (Feb 24, 2012)

adv99 said:


> I tried Barnacle with the same result as with Wireless Tether for Root Users.

Click to collapse



Does it show you an error?


----------



## adv99 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nope.  It works just like Wireless Thether for Root Users.  Everything appears to work just fine, but when my laptop attempts to connect, it says "connecting" forever and never completes the connection.



dennis96411 said:


> Does it show you an error?

Click to collapse


----------



## doc.fr33man (Feb 24, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This link is no longer valid. Is there another link with the source files of T679?


----------



## chp (Feb 24, 2012)

FYI, for anyone looking for the stock ROM, the Wiki has full instructions plus a valid link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Exhibit_II_4G


----------



## jwsm (Feb 24, 2012)

jocala said:


> .....I like Vonage, but am I mistaken that they don't offer a phone number like Skype, so how do you deal with incoming calls?

Click to collapse



My understanding is that it uses the mobile number that you already have. Outgoing calls using the app use VOIP and will not use mobile minutes. For incoming calls, only app-to-app calls are VOIP otherwise they will be routed just like normal calls through your mobile carrier's network and will eat up minutes.


----------



## wilson pickett (Feb 25, 2012)

dell4320 said:


> I have rooted exhibit ii, 30 dollars 5gb plan, after three month of use I am getting message when i use chrom browser directing me to subscribe to T-mobile tethering plan. I am getting the message when i use pdanet or wireless tethering.
> I do not get such message when I use explorer of firefox.
> Anyone else getting such thing? Or is there a way around it? How did T-mobile found out, I am using about 2gb a month only.

Click to collapse



 look up the term 'user agent' and how it relates to browsers.
has nothing to do with tethering manager,you have to change the user agent settings.

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




adv99 said:


> Nope.  It works just like Wireless Thether for Root Users.  Everything appears to work just fine, but when my laptop attempts to connect, it says "connecting" forever and never completes the connection.

Click to collapse



 in some setups you have to change the mtu settings from 1500 to something else,usually 1476,for either barnicle or wifi tether to connect properly.you also may need to set them up as adhoc.


----------



## ryanmm (Feb 26, 2012)

Yesterday I got a notification--up in the regular notification area--asking me to download an app called baidu.  Tapping the notification took me to the market page for that app.

How do I stop getting this sort of notification?  Is there a way to tell where it came from?  

My phone is rooted, original ROM.


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 26, 2012)

ryanmm said:


> Yesterday I got a notification--up in the regular notification area--asking me to download an app called baidu.  Tapping the notification took me to the market page for that app.
> 
> How do I stop getting this sort of notification?  Is there a way to tell where it came from?
> 
> My phone is rooted, original ROM.

Click to collapse



Baidu...isn't that a Chinese search engine or something? What would something for that be in a us phone?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## stab244 (Feb 27, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Baidu...isn't that a Chinese search engine or something? What would something for that be in a us phone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That would be correct. He probably got some malignant app that did that. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennis96411 (Feb 28, 2012)

ryanmm said:


> Yesterday I got a notification--up in the regular notification area--asking me to download an app called baidu.  Tapping the notification took me to the market page for that app.
> 
> How do I stop getting this sort of notification?  Is there a way to tell where it came from?
> 
> My phone is rooted, original ROM.

Click to collapse



Some apps have built-in ad mechanism, which is really annoying. Bloat Freezer free did that when I had it. I found out when I downloaded something called "Addons Detector" from the market, and it showed me a list of apps that show ads.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## jvnat (Feb 29, 2012)

Lookout also came out with a free app to detect ad networks installed on your phone by the various apps.  It'll tell you the ad network and what app it's from.  https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lookout.addetector


----------



## pojo (Feb 29, 2012)

*USB Headset*

Does anybody know if USB headsets work with this device ? I ordered some from amazon, $4~, assuming they would work but I've had no luck getting either the audio or mic to work, I guess it's not enabled in the kernel or something.

Does anybody know of any apps/fixes that might enable this ? I looked through the CyanogenMod Wiki and it includes provision for USB headsets in the changelog, really hoping the new CM9 for this phone includes that !


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep I hope Cm9 come out soon so we be like the awesome ppl ツ

via tha xquizit EII4G ♚ of phonez


----------



## lolitsjae (Feb 29, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Yep I hope Cm9 come out soon so we be like the awesome ppl ツ
> 
> via tha xquizit EII4G ♚ of phonez

Click to collapse



where can we try the beta cm9's I haven't been updated with this phone forum in a while and it seems like there is a beta test for cm9? or am I wrong?


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 29, 2012)

**** I wish jocala hasn't released it yet waiting on him 

via tha xquizit EII4G ♚ of phonez


----------



## stab244 (Feb 29, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> **** I wish jocala hasn't released it yet waiting on him
> 
> via tha xquizit EII4G ♚ of phonez

Click to collapse



Damn dude put in some punctuation. When I first read that I thought that you didn't want jocala to release it. Which would be really weird because you always ask for ROMs. Kem is working on it but he just ran into an issue. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 29, 2012)

**** I want Cm9 so bad 

via tha xquizit EII4G ♚ of phonez


----------



## lolitsjae (Feb 29, 2012)

stab244 said:


> Damn dude put in some punctuation. When I first read that I thought that you didn't want jocala to release it. Which would be really weird because you always ask for ROMs. Kem is working on it but he just ran into an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ah, ok so I should watch for KemikalElite..
you play league? (lolitsjae <--- add me!)


----------



## stab244 (Feb 29, 2012)

lolitsjae said:


> ah, ok so I should watch for KemikalElite..
> you play league? (lolitsjae <--- add me!)

Click to collapse



Yeah he's just waiting for help on the dev thread right now. Jocala can probably help him but I don't know where he is. 

And yes I do. On the NA servers. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## KemikalElite (Feb 29, 2012)

lolitsjae said:


> ah, ok so I should watch for KemikalElite..
> you play league? (lolitsjae <--- add me!)

Click to collapse











stab244 said:


> Yeah he's just waiting for help on the dev thread right now. Jocala can probably help him but I don't know where he is.
> 
> And yes I do. On the NA servers.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually I'm not stuck. It's just I haven't compiled anything since August. The standard procedure is to initialize the repo under Android.git however arco doesn't have that set up so I have to find the xml file to modify and add it manually. Only I forgot where exactly that file was and ran out of time last night. I'm sure I will find it when I look again except it would be helpful for anyone with the knowledge to remind me and it would be useful to know any special building instructions from jocala.

I wonder if the high ram requirements for building ics are true.

I'm on LOL too, north American servers, same as my xda handle.


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Feb 29, 2012)

O OK can we say possible beta in the next few weeks or weekend 

via tha xquizit EII4G ♚ of phonez


----------



## lolitsjae (Mar 1, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Actually I'm not stuck. It's just I haven't compiled anything since August. The standard procedure is to initialize the repo under Android.git however arco doesn't have that set up so I have to find the xml file to modify and add it manually. Only I forgot where exactly that file was and ran out of time last night. I'm sure I will find it when I look again except it would be helpful for anyone with the knowledge to remind me and it would be useful to know any special building instructions from jocala.
> 
> I wonder if the high ram requirements for building ics are true.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok I'm on NA servers too..I'll be sure to add you kemikal tonight after my chemistry midterm...o____O college sucks..


----------



## stab244 (Mar 1, 2012)

lolitsjae said:


> ok I'm on NA servers too..I'll be sure to add you kemikal tonight after my chemistry midterm...o____O college sucks..

Click to collapse



I have chem and bio midterms tomorrow. Fun times. I already added the both of you. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 1, 2012)

I know I post to much but would this not be super awesome in all of the roms for our phone http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1461712 

via my succafree EII4G


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello Android fans,

I noticed since yesterday that when I try to add any app from the android market, it is not pushing it to my phone. I have tried several times. All of a sudden it has stopped pushing the app to my phone.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 2, 2012)

Did u update any of the apps that came with the rom ex.gmail,su, anything that's like a system app an did u try clearing data on market or signed out of ur phone 

via SWAGG GANGG ™


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok I reset the phone and now its fixed. Thanks ya all.


----------



## ja5219 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd like to thank those who put the steps on how to root on the other Exhibit II topic (Dev one)

One question, I've rooted and all.. and even frozen the tethering manager.

If i ever, for whatever reason, want to reset my phone back to factory settings.. now that im rooted.. do I have to do it a certain way? or do i have to remove something first?

Thanks!


----------



## camcory (Mar 2, 2012)

ja5219 said:


> I'd like to thank those who put the steps on how to root on the other Exhibit II topic (Dev one)
> 
> One question, I've rooted and all.. and even frozen the tethering manager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this thread Wildchild put up a great stock ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1479513


----------



## jntdroid (Mar 3, 2012)

ja5219 said:


> If i ever, for whatever reason, want to reset my phone back to factory settings.. now that im rooted.. do I have to do it a certain way? or do i have to remove something first?

Click to collapse




The wiki has a "flash back to stock" section with instructions/files.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## hotsauce126 (Mar 5, 2012)

so someone offered to sell me a good condition Captivate for $100, and I'm thinking about just using that (unlocking it) and getting rid of the exhibit. I'm tired of the failed texts and the constant lag and other bugs on this phone. Any thoughts?


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 5, 2012)

hotsauce126 said:


> so someone offered to sell me a good condition Captivate for $100, and I'm thinking about just using that (unlocking it) and getting rid of the exhibit. I'm tired of the failed texts and the constant lag and other bugs on this phone. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Try xquizit 3.0 first if u haven't yet 

via SWAGG GANGG ™


----------



## jocala (Mar 5, 2012)

*CM9 for Exhibit II 4G*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23294336#post23294336


----------



## dezmiles (Mar 6, 2012)

Can someone upload me "com.sec.android.motions.settings(motion setting)" or send to [email protected] ?

I accidentally delete it without backup. Thanks in advance


----------



## jocala (Mar 6, 2012)

*ClockworkMod*

I've uploaded a seriously better CWM for our device, compiled from current source. It still identifies as 5.5.0.4. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2

Much better backup/restore and it works great with the Exhibit's external SD. This can be applied to any ROM via standard recovery, console or your current CWM.  (Its menu says "internal sd" when it means "external sd". I'm aware of this. It may be an artifact of my current build setup)

Edit:   The menu text is hard-coded by Koush, the author of ClockworkMod. Details in the dev thread, but I'm not changing it for now.


----------



## wilson pickett (Mar 6, 2012)

hotsauce126 said:


> so someone offered to sell me a good condition Captivate for $100, and I'm thinking about just using that (unlocking it) and getting rid of the exhibit. I'm tired of the failed texts and the constant lag and other bugs on this phone. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



you do realize that the samsung captivate doesn't have the tmobile 900,and,1700 bands.it will only operate at 2g speeds.


----------



## ganovim (Mar 6, 2012)

jocala said:


> I've uploaded a seriously better CWM for our device, compiled from current source. It still identifies as 5.5.0.4.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2
> 
> Much better backup/restore and it works great with the Exhibit's external SD. This can be applied to any ROM via standard recovery, console or your current CWM.  (Its menu says "internal sd" when it means "external sd". I'm aware of this. It may be an artifact of my current build setup)

Click to collapse



when you say "install from your current CWM" do you mean
just put the zip file with the image and meta-inf on the external sd card and pick
install zip from card in the cwm menu?
Thanks again for all your contributions.


----------



## KemikalElite (Mar 6, 2012)

ganovim said:


> when you say "install from your current CWM" do you mean
> just put the zip file with the image and meta-inf on the external sd card and pick
> install zip from card in the cwm menu?
> Thanks again for all your contributions.

Click to collapse



Put the zip on the sd card without extracting it and go into recovery and select the choose zip from sd card and find and flash the zip package.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 6, 2012)

Kem did u ever see that post where dude said he had cm7 booting but had hella fc's said he needed help

via SWAGG GANGG ™


----------



## youyachong (Mar 7, 2012)

*Samsung Exhibit 4G's param.rfs or tar*

i need Samsung Exhibit 4G's param.rfs or tar,my email adr: [email protected]
thank u very much.


----------



## trho84 (Mar 7, 2012)

I need a stock tmobile rom so i can send my first exhibit 2 back i didnt have a back up so can anyone help pm me please 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 7, 2012)

My wife has had her Exhibit II 4G for about 2 months.

Starting today, it no longer recognizes when the charger is plugged in. I've also tried several other chargers which it also does not recognize. Any ideas?


----------



## jocala (Mar 7, 2012)

trho84 said:


> I need a stock tmobile rom so i can send my first exhibit 2 back i didnt have a back up so can anyone help pm me please
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2

Download Stock t679 & Odin ( return phone to stock)


----------



## trho84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey jocola can u send me some info on the latest software out roms recovery ect... This is only my 2nd phone i worked with my first was sgs2 from sprint it was easy qbking on youtube made it really simple 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## dennis96411 (Mar 8, 2012)

trho84 said:


> Hey jocola can u send me some info on the latest software out roms recovery ect... This is only my 2nd phone i worked with my first was sgs2 from sprint it was easy qbking on youtube made it really simple
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



You can find them in the development thread.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## kane9932 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi, I was recently on xquizit 3.7 and tried to flash odin back to stock but am stuck in a boot loop now.  I can get into download mode but that is about it any ideas?


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 8, 2012)

Pull the battery ツ

xquizit to u hataz


----------



## kane9932 (Mar 8, 2012)

No luck, still continues to boot loop. I have tried to flash a couple of different times on two different computers. Still the same result. Can I flash cwm using odin with a zip file or must I find a .tar ?


----------



## stab244 (Mar 8, 2012)

There should be one of those earlier CWM files running around that can be flashed with Odin. Otherwise I think that you can flash CWM through stock recovery if you can get into that. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## desaleter (Mar 8, 2012)

kane9932 said:


> No luck, still continues to boot loop. I have tried to flash a couple of different times on two different computers. Still the same result. Can I flash cwm using odin with a zip file or must I find a .tar ?

Click to collapse



Nandroid? 
Editops, forgot you dont have cwm on your phone.. Go to the exhibit 2's wiki and try to flash CWM from odin if you can get into it, good luck 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## kane9932 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have searched for the .tar file but to no luck.  I followed the wiki for back to stock instructions. Just not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

kane9932 said:


> Hi, I was recently on xquizit 3.7 and tried to flash odin back to stock but am stuck in a boot loop now.  I can get into download mode but that is about it any ideas?

Click to collapse




If you can get into download mode you should be able to
 run Odin and revert to stock.  Go *HERE*   Download Stock t679 & Odin ( return phone to stock).

Edit: I see above you have tried Odin, but failed for unknown reasons.  Try again, it works.


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 8, 2012)

What exactly does the "Factory reset" option in CWM Recovery do?


----------



## stab244 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wipes /data. Basically all your user apps. I think your settings stay though because that is on /system. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

stab244 said:


> Wipes /data. Basically all your user apps. I think your settings stay though because that is on /system.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Settings live in /data/data so they get wiped.


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Is it possible to remove root from CWM recovery? 

Is it possible to remove CWM Recovery from CWM Recovery?


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

creeve4 said:


> Is it possible to remove root from CWM recovery?
> 
> Is it possible to remove CWM Recovery from CWM Recovery?

Click to collapse



You can flash standard recovery over cwm, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> You can flash standard recovery over cwm, if that's what you're asking.

Click to collapse



Yes, thank you.

Do you know where I can get a stock recovery zip?

What files do I need to remove to remove root access (so T-mobile will not void my warranty).

EDIT: I think I've answered my own question, I just need to format /system and /data from CWM Recovery, which should remove all root files installed by DooMLoRD's Easy Rooting Toolkit


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

creeve4 said:


> Yes, thank you.
> 
> Do you know where I can get a stock recovery zip?
> 
> What files do I need to remove to remove root access (so T-mobile will not void my warranty).

Click to collapse



Just revert to stock.

Go *HERE*   Download Stock t679 & Odin ( return phone to stock).


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> Just revert to stock.
> 
> Go *HERE*   Download Stock t679 & Odin ( return phone to stock).

Click to collapse



I would, but my USB port is broken... thus I'm trying to do everything manually from CWM Recovery.


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

creeve4 said:


> I would, but my USB port is broken... thus I'm trying to do everything manually from CWM Recovery.

Click to collapse



For CWM to do what you want, you need a CWM flashable stock ROM.  I haven't created one, IDK about anyone else. You need to be on a rooted ROM for what I outline below, and you need adb wireless (included in Peach).

The Odin md5/tar file contains the boot.img,recovery.img & system.img.ext4 stock images you need. use adb wireless to copy the stock images to the device, probably external_sd, then adb into the phone and dd the stock images into place.


```
dd if=./boot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p8 bs=4096
dd if=./recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13 bs=4096
dd if=./system.img.ext4 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p15  bs=4096
```
Reboot. You should be fully stock.


----------



## trho84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats not giving me much info ive been reading on both sunrise and rebel and can never find a link for latest roms

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

trho84 said:


> Thats not giving me much info ive been reading on both sunrise and rebel and can never find a link for latest roms
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Go to the wiki.

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




trho84 said:


> Thats not giving me much info ive been reading on both sunrise and rebel and can never find a link for latest roms
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



You're not looking very hard. Try the wiki. My ROMs are in my sig.


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> For CWM to do what you want, you need a CWM flashable stock ROM.  I haven't created one, IDK about anyone else. You need to be on a rooted ROM for what I outline below, and you need adb wireless (included in Peach).
> 
> The Odin md5/tar file contains the boot.img,recovery.img & system.img.ext4 stock images you need. use adb wireless to copy the stock images to the device, probably external_sd, then adb into the phone and dd the stock images into place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect! Thanks again!


----------



## trho84 (Mar 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> Go to the wiki.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So all of ur current roms and recovery are in ur sig. I hope they got instructions lol im not used to cwm and stuff i used odin last time

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

trho84 said:


> So all of ur current roms and recovery are in ur sig. I hope they got instructions lol im not used to cwm and stuff i used odin last time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



If you read carefully you shouldn't have many problems. CWM is actually easier and more convenient than Odin.


----------



## kane9932 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys but I still am having the same problem.  When I flash with odin when it go's to the reboot phase you can tell that its hanging up. It will eventually say pass. GOT IT!!! Read somewhere about stock recovery. Went in there wiped cache and factory/reset. Back to stock Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## trho84 (Mar 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> If you read carefully you shouldn't have many problems. CWM is actually easier and more convenient than Odin.

Click to collapse



Ok so peach sunrise is 1.2a the newest or is there another

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## jocala (Mar 8, 2012)

trho84 said:


> Ok so peach sunrise is 1.2a the newest or is there another
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse




Yes, the current version of Peach Sunrise is 1.2a. The OP (original post) in the Peach Sunrise topic will always link to the most current version.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




kane9932 said:


> Thanks for the help guys but I still am having the same problem.  When I flash with odin when it go's to the reboot phase you can tell that its hanging up. It will eventually say pass. GOT IT!!! Read somewhere about stock recovery. Went in there wiped cache and factory/reset. Back to stock Thanks for the help guys!

Click to collapse




Glad you're all fixed.  These Samsung phones are pretty much invulnerable to bricking.


----------



## LastRequest (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an interesting conundrum, I noticed that my market app had disappeared. Not knowing that it was for a Google Play update, I went ahead and downloaded an .apk of the Android Market that would force close upon opening for me so I uninstalled it. Ive read in order to force the GP update you must clear cache on your market app.

Ive tried three scenarios:

1. I dont have the market app and thus cannot update manually. After a reboot, I get no update of any kind.
2. I install the AM .apk again and clear data and reboot, it still force closes on startup, doesnt update.
3. I install the most recent Google Play .apk, install it and then it either force closes on startup or I get lucky and it force closes when I try to install an app.

Im baffled, should I just leave it alone and hope that it gets updated?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## lolitsjae (Mar 9, 2012)

LastRequest said:


> I have an interesting conundrum, I noticed that my market app had disappeared. Not knowing that it was for a Google Play update, I went ahead and downloaded an .apk of the Android Market that would force close upon opening for me so I uninstalled it. Ive read in order to force the GP update you must clear cache on your market app.
> 
> Ive tried three scenarios:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Which ROM are you on? My market didn't work yesterday, until it just randomly automatically updated the market to "play store". I'm on kang/CM9 ROM..and now market works fine.

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




trho84 said:


> Hey jocola can u send me some info on the latest software out roms recovery ect... This is only my 2nd phone i worked with my first was sgs2 from sprint it was easy qbking on youtube made it really simple
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



you could always try the wiki for the SEII4G, and you can always refer to jocala's sigs that has all the things he has published to the community.

right now, the most current ROMS are:

Peach Sunrise v1.2a (jocala)
RebelROM 2.1 (bPear)
XquiziT v3.5 (wildchild)
CyanogenMOD 9/kang (jocala)

good luck!

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




kane9932 said:


> Hi, I was recently on xquizit 3.7 and tried to flash odin back to stock but am stuck in a boot loop now.  I can get into download mode but that is about it any ideas?

Click to collapse



you need to flash back to the stock exhibit ROM by referring to the wiki's "back to stock" section. I had the same problem, and the boot loops occur due to the fact that XquiziT is on a different kernel that doesn't match with whatever you're trying to flash to (ex. Rebel ROM 2.1 by bPear). Unless you have Nandroid backup, the only way to go is to Odin flash to stock. Good luck!

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




trho84 said:


> I need a stock tmobile rom so i can send my first exhibit 2 back i didnt have a back up so can anyone help pm me please
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



you need to refer to the exhibit II 4g wiki

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Exhibit_II_4G

and Odin flash back to stock.
Good luck!


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey if I moved some apps with a2sd would it mess up my phone 

♚EII4G VIA XQUIZIT CHASIN ICS


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 9, 2012)

Man do not use supersu it made me lose root I think 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Headcase_Fargone (Mar 10, 2012)

So what's the verdict on this phone for those of you using the $30 TMobile plan? I was considering picking one of these up for the wife and putting her on that plan and setting up GrooveIP to mitigate the lack of minutes. 

Anyone having a good experience with that setup? Bad?


----------



## SurgeRush (Mar 10, 2012)

Headcase_Fargone said:


> So what's the verdict on this phone for those of you using the $30 TMobile plan? I was considering picking one of these up for the wife and putting her on that plan and setting up GrooveIP to mitigate the lack of minutes.
> 
> Anyone having a good experience with that setup? Bad?

Click to collapse



I've had a very bad experience with groove IP, lots of others have used it well though. I currently use Skype for all my outgoing calls for $3 a month and the call quality is great. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Mar 10, 2012)

SurgeRush said:


> I've had a very bad experience with groove IP, lots of others have used it well though. I currently use Skype for all my outgoing calls for $3 a month and the call quality is great.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here. Google voice calls via GrooveIP sound terrible. Google is great for free texts though.

My wife and I use Skype, costing around $10 ($3 for unlimited outgoing, $7 for a incoming phone number)  US each a month. We each have  pay-as-you-go plans $100.00/1000 minutes (which last a year and roll over).  Wifi/Skype is used for all normal calls, the 1000 minutes are our reserve.


----------



## Headcase_Fargone (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting. I've had the opposite experience with GrooveIP, but I only use it at home over wifi. You guys have trouble with it over the 3G connection I take it?


----------



## SurgeRush (Mar 10, 2012)

Headcase_Fargone said:


> Interesting. I've had the opposite experience with GrooveIP, but I only use it at home over wifi. You guys have trouble with it over the 3G connection I take it?

Click to collapse



I tried it over 4G and wifi, no matter how much I played with the settings, it sounded like crap on both sides. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## ovt00 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Russian language in the ROM*

How add russian language in the phone? Morelocal isn't help me. I use Peach Sunrise by Jocala.
Thanks


----------



## Headcase_Fargone (Mar 10, 2012)

SurgeRush said:


> I tried it over 4G and wifi, no matter how much I played with the settings, it sounded like crap on both sides.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's really strange. I'm only using an Evo 4G which is pretty comparable to the Exhibit spec-wise. What kind of speeds are you guys getting over HSPA+?


----------



## SurgeRush (Mar 10, 2012)

Headcase_Fargone said:


> That's really strange. I'm only using an Evo 4G which is pretty comparable to the Exhibit spec-wise. What kind of speeds are you guys getting over HSPA+?

Click to collapse



I don't think the speeds had anything to do with it. It was the echoing that was horrible, and no matter what I did to the settings, they would only get worse. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 10, 2012)

Off topic but very important devs an anyone  who has used superSU 

ⓥⓘⓐ ⓔⓘⓘ4ⓖ


----------



## Headcase_Fargone (Mar 10, 2012)

SurgeRush said:


> I don't think the speeds had anything to do with it. It was the echoing that was horrible, and no matter what I did to the settings, they would only get worse.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I went ahead and picked up an Exhibit for the wife today. Playing with the GrooveIP settings I managed to get rid of the echo that the person on the other end of the line complained of, but no luck getting decent call quality over the 4g connection. 

No echo now, but when on 4g it was really choppy for the other person to the point they couldn't understand me. Everything was crystal clear on my end though, and both sides of the call sound great on a wifi connected 3mb DSL.


----------



## jocala (Mar 10, 2012)

ovt00 said:


> How add russian language in the phone? Morelocal isn't help me. I use Peach Sunrise by Jocala.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry, IDK.


----------



## KemikalElite (Mar 11, 2012)

ovt00 said:


> How add russian language in the phone? Morelocal isn't help me. I use Peach Sunrise by Jocala.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Don't some of the roms from the galaxy w (international exhibit) have multi language support? Maybe there is a way to transfer Russian files to this phone.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## ovt00 (Mar 11, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Don't some of the roms from the galaxy w (international exhibit) have multi language support? Maybe there is a way to transfer Russian files to this phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How do you think? Can I flash Exhibit II firmware from Bell Samsung Galaxy W 4G SGH-T679M or Galaxy W I-8150 International?


----------



## Faultyy (Mar 11, 2012)

I've got a problem syncing contacts after I flashed CM9. When I go to add my facebook account to my list of accounts, it does nothing and I can't add my contacts back. Anyone know how to help?


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 11, 2012)

Faultyy said:


> I've got a problem syncing contacts after I flashed CM9. When I go to add my facebook account to my list of accounts, it does nothing and I can't add my contacts back. Anyone know how to help?

Click to collapse



Are u still on cm9 

ⓥⓘⓐ ⓔⓘⓘ4ⓖ


----------



## jocala (Mar 11, 2012)

*Exhibit II 4G Forum*

A reminder...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406

If you haven't voted, please go to the link above and vote for the Exhibit II to be granted a sub-forum.


----------



## tom_yellowblue (Mar 11, 2012)

Headcase_Fargone said:


> I went ahead and picked up an Exhibit for the wife today. Playing with the GrooveIP settings I managed to get rid of the echo that the person on the other end of the line complained of, but no luck getting decent call quality over the 4g connection..

Click to collapse



What settings did you use in GrooveIP to get rid of the echo?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## ryanmm (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone else having problem with application syncing?  The "applications sync data automatically" setting constantly gets unchecked for no discernible reason.


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 12, 2012)

jocala said:


> For CWM to do what you want, you need a CWM flashable stock ROM.  I haven't created one, IDK about anyone else. You need to be on a rooted ROM for what I outline below, and you need adb wireless (included in Peach).
> 
> The Odin md5/tar file contains the boot.img,recovery.img & system.img.ext4 stock images you need. use adb wireless to copy the stock images to the device, probably external_sd, then adb into the phone and dd the stock images into place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Would you be willing to create a CWM flashable Stock ROM zip?


----------



## jocala (Mar 13, 2012)

creeve4 said:


> Would you be willing to create a CWM flashable Stock ROM zip?

Click to collapse




Already have. I need to test it some more, but it replaces kernel, recovery and system with stock. I'll upload it soon.


----------



## creeve4 (Mar 13, 2012)

jocala said:


> Already have. I need to test it some more, but it replaces kernel, recovery and system with stock. I'll upload it soon.

Click to collapse



You are the man! Thanks! 

I want something to easily get my wife's phone back to stock if the USB port goes out again.


----------



## Headcase_Fargone (Mar 13, 2012)

tom_yellowblue said:


> What settings did you use in GrooveIP to get rid of the echo?

Click to collapse



Adaptive echo on, mic gain at -7, speaker at 4. Was getting some mad echo earlier today though I wasn't yesterday. Seems it's not fixed.


----------



## Headcase_Fargone (Mar 14, 2012)

New problem, and this is a strange one. Text messages always fail (no matter with GoSMS or Messaging app) unless connected to wifi. I've heard of people having the opposite problem but not this. Right now I can't send or receive texts unless I'm at home on wfi.

Anyone explain that?


----------



## stab244 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have Wifi calling turned on? That might interfere but it shouldn't since it should go to phone network if you're not in Wifi range. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## schiobrazil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Sound is of during call*

Dear all (hoping that Jocala reads this),

First, let me start by saying that I am not really sure what was the best place to post this. Actually, I am just starting to learn about Android and this is my third (they are all related) post on an internet forum. So, pLease forgive me if I was supposed to place this elsewhere.  

What I am posting here is the same that I have posted also on: 

androidforums . com - developer (I am still not allowed to post the link here)

The issue is the following: 

- - -

I would really appreciate some help with an issue I am having with my Android phone.

I have a Samsung Exhibit II, rooted and unlocked. Since I bought it I have been having a most distressing issue:

Sometimes I try to make a phone call and the sound is completely turned off (on both ends of the call). The other side cannot hear me, and I cannot hear them. I can see the time running, the call is connected (I can see that even through the other device), but there is no sound on both ends, regardless of what is the other phone (mobile or land line). 

To help cutting to the chase:

1. No, I am not pressing mute or add call with my face. 
2. It does not help at all to press speaker phone, mute, or any other button while on call.
3. No, I do not plug in headsets or headphones prior to calls, nor at any other given time. Since I got the phone about 2 months ago, I only plugged the headphones once. 
4. Yes, it does take sometimes 2 or 3 reboots so that the problem goes away. But the problem does return very often. At least once a day now. 
5. Restoring phone to stock did not work at all. 
6. The issue is also not related to my ROM, as I already installed different ROMs (currently, I have PeachSunrise, but I am using Go Launcher Ex on top of it). I already used, with the same effect, the stock ROM, Go Launcher Ex after rooting over stock ROM, and now Go Launcher Ex on top of PeachSunrise.
7. I uninstalled all active programs (and their related services and processes, which were Lookout and Easy Battery Saver).
8. I even tried replacing some files to see if I could have the problem solved, but nothing changed at all. And, since I am not very savvy at these things, I tried replacing what I personally thought could be linked to the problem. These were: 
a) phone.apk 
b) contacts.apk
c) contactsprovider.apk
d) Phone_Util.apk
e) PhoneCrashNotifier.apk
f) PhoneErrService.apk
g) SpeechRecorder.apk

9. I am living in Brazil, and had the phone for about 2 months. I cannot return it since I am here, and the phone is not stock anymore (bought it at Walmart). 


I would REALLY appreciate any help on this. I am very much disappointed at this point, and I already lost so much time trying to deal with it. But I will not quit.


I first posted this on Exhibit II thread. 

I also have my alogcat log, which I produced by turning the program on, making a failed call, and then turning it off again. I am not allowed to post the link here, so I am attaching the file


----------



## hotsauce126 (Mar 15, 2012)

Headcase_Fargone said:


> New problem, and this is a strange one. Text messages always fail (no matter with GoSMS or Messaging app) unless connected to wifi. I've heard of people having the opposite problem but not this. Right now I can't send or receive texts unless I'm at home on wfi.
> 
> Anyone explain that?

Click to collapse




I have the same problem
I noticed that if I just leave wifi completely off, the problem goes away
obviously thats not the ideal solution but it works for me

it also worked to change the network mode to GSM only, but then you only get EDGE speeds when you're not on wifi


----------



## jocala (Mar 15, 2012)

schiobrazil said:


> Sometimes I try to make a phone call and the sound is completely turned off (on both ends of the call). The other side cannot hear me, and I cannot hear them.

Click to collapse



Since this occurs over multiple ROMs, including stock, my first thought is a hardware or network problem. It would be interesting to see if the issue occurs when using VOIP over wifi.  Have you tried Skype?


----------



## ovt00 (Mar 15, 2012)

*My Ehxibit 2 got international languages*

I need take Russian language and I solve it. I use firmware by peach.sunrise.1.2a.zip, but I changed all \app\*.apk from I8150 International. After that I install Morelocal 2 and my phone got other languages. I can't change SystemUi.apk only because I take error when connect to USB with develope mode. Maybe who know what I need to do yet?


----------



## francabernal (Mar 16, 2012)

*The phone vibrates non stop until I turn it off...!!!*

I've had this phone since November. In the last few weeks I've noticed that occasionally it vibrates as it receives a text message or email but the vibration doesn't stop until I turn the phone off, or take the battery out.  Anybody having this problem? Is there anything I can do to stop this behavior?
Thanks for any help on this


----------



## ksrao801 (Mar 16, 2012)

*New to rooting; some questions*

I recently bought T mobiles Exhibit II and I have some questions. Will it work in Europe for 3G. Does it have only 1700 UMTS or 1700 and 2100 UMTS.

I would like to root the phone. I want to know the procedure and the advantages and potential dangers, I do not consider voiding of warranty to be a danger.

I have seen people talking of tethering. I am able to tether , meaning there is a hotspot and I can connect my netbook, but there it ends. Every click redirects to mytmobile.com . It happens that way for wifi tethering or usb tethering. I went from Settings to set up the hotspot.


Thank You,

Sankara Rao

Thank you


----------



## vx117 (Mar 17, 2012)

ksrao801 said:


> I recently bought T mobiles Exhibit II and I have some questions. Will it work in Europe for 3G. Does it have only 1700 UMTS or 1700 and 2100 UMTS.
> 
> I would like to root the phone. I want to know the procedure and the advantages and potential dangers, I do not consider voiding of warranty to be a danger.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be able to work in Europe. 
Check out this wiki for its supported bandwidths: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Exhibit_II_4G

Rooting the exhibit ii is actually very easy and pain free. You would have to be extremely "lucky" to completely brick or destroy your phone. The pros of rooting are customized themes, removing bloatware and flashing a custom rom. Custom roms are nice in that they tend to have customized themes and removes bloatware. This makes the phone run quicker and smoother. 

The procedures for rooting are included in the wiki above. But basically, it is extremely simple. Simply install the needed drivers for the exhibit ii, turn usb debugging on via the settings and run the Zerg rush root. Look around these forums for more info.

For tethering, you must have purchased a plan for tethering or the carrier wont allow you to do it. Now there are third party apps to allow you to tether without the carriers noticing. 
This is the best app so far: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.tether&hl=en

Hope this helps


----------



## benjdm (Mar 17, 2012)

The Zerg Rush Root doesn't work if you are connected to your home wifi network. It worked fine after I turned off the wifi.

Probably everyone but me knew that an hour ago...now I know too. 

ETA: Anyone know if the phone would work with a 64gb microsdxc card?


----------



## desaleter (Mar 18, 2012)

You can tether removing the teatheringmanager.apk

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## somuchprose (Mar 18, 2012)

I have rooted and unbloated my sgh t679 thanks to some great posts on here, but now I have some questions that didn't cross my mind until now and which I hope won't present a major problem. I am pretty much new to all of this, so thank you for this.

Assuming an update is issued for my phone sgh t679, will I be able to update it if given it's rooted and debloated condition? How do updates work. It's running android 2.3.5. Can a phone be "upgraded" to a newer android version?

I ask this because I clicked on update Settings>>Software Update and a small pop up saying "no firmware" shows up. Is this right? I assume I am running a firmware (of course), or does it mean no firmware available?

Also: In case I have to return my phone back to stock, will either back to stock methods on the wiki page (Odin or Clockworck mod) provide all the bloatware? or should I also dl the  deodexed bloat files and install those somehow separately? 

I am just thinking ahead in case I run into problems or want to give or sell phone.

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




benjdm said:


> The Zerg Rush Root doesn't work if you are connected to your home wifi network. It worked fine after I turned off the wifi.
> 
> Probably everyone but me knew that an hour ago...now I know too.
> 
> ETA: Anyone know if the phone would work with a 64gb microsdxc card?

Click to collapse



From the user manual:


> Note: This device supports up to a 32gb microsdhc memory card

Click to collapse



So not sure what will happen with other card.


----------



## KemikalElite (Mar 18, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1552446

*IT'S HERE - 3-18-2012*


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 19, 2012)

*simple request*

*Odd but simple request for Exhibit II 4G users...*

I had this phone a few weeks ago, then switched to another phone and gave this one away to a family member (who is not technically minded) that also happens to live far away.

Anyway, I forgot to make a copy of the blue background with the dandelion (somewhat similar to what is posted below) before I packaged it up and sent it off. I've searched the Google machine and I can't seem to find it. 

*My request:* Could someone please snag that dandelion wallpaper graphic from their Exhibit II and post it here? 

I'd really appreciate it, thanks.


_Similar to this:_






---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




somuchprose said:


> From the user manual:
> Note: This device supports up to a 32gb microsdhc memory card
> So not sure what will happen with other card.

Click to collapse



In the older phones that I've had, they often said they only supported a 16GB MicroSDHC card, but would almost always recognize a 32GB perfectly. If someone out there has a 64GB card, why not give it a shot...


----------



## amybes (Mar 21, 2012)

*2100 UMTS support*

I'm new here, I think my doubt is similar to ksrao801. I recently bought a samsung exhibit II T-Mobile. At Samsung website says the phone is GSM Quadband; 850/900/1800/1900MHz and UMTS Tri-band:1700/1200, 1900,850MHz, but the wiki page says the device is GSM / GPRS 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 3GUMTS/HSDPA (850/900/1900/2100 MHz). In my case, the device does not work on frequency 2100 MHz The bandwidth limiting occurs via firmware or is it a limitation of the hardware itself and has no way to use it with 3g?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## ovt00 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Exchibit2 to I8150*

How do you think, can T679 flash to custom firmware from I8150?


----------



## jocala (Mar 22, 2012)

*cm9.kang.05*

CyanogenMod 9 (Android ICS 4.0.3) release 05 is available *HERE*. This is a bugfix release.


----------



## EwanG (Mar 24, 2012)

Just picked up an Exhibit II and am really enjoying it. Couple of questions:

Is there an expanded battery that is compatible (even if its a bit thicker and/or requires a new back)?

I gather neither of the current ICS Roms are suggested if you use the phone all the time as a phone. In that case, is there much difference between the Gingerbread custom roms and what comes with the phone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jocala (Mar 24, 2012)

EwanG said:


> I gather neither of the current ICS Roms are suggested if you use the phone all the time as a phone. In that case, is there much difference between the Gingerbread custom roms and what comes with the phone?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



The Exhibit II cm9 rom is usable as a phone. All 'normal' phone functions work. No camera, and the mic only works for phone calls. AFAIK, the MIUI rom (my cm9 rom with a MIUI wrapper) has the same limitations.


----------



## KemikalElite (Mar 24, 2012)

jocala said:


> The Exhibit II cm9 rom is usable as a phone. All 'normal' phone functions work. No camera, and the mic only works for phone calls. AFAIK, the MIUI rom (my cm9 rom with a MIUI wrapper) has the same limitations.

Click to collapse



Except I'm having some issues with the MIUI build. Hardware Acceleration and/or Video Decoding is messed up. Video Playback is distorted. The display flips out when going through transparent UI menus and adjusting the brightness. If anyone can help with this it would be appreciated. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Mar 24, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Except I'm having some issues with the MIUI build. Hardware Acceleration and/or Video Decoding is messed up. Video Playback is distorted. The display flips out when going through transparent UI menus and adjusting the brightness. If anyone can help with this it would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, you've tried the new cm9 build, I expect...  I just finished watching a video from my media server (over cifs) from cm9. No problems.


----------



## francabernal (Mar 24, 2012)

*Exhibit II overheating?*

Does anyone have a problem with the phone overheating on the underside when using the GPS while charging or when talking on the phone for more than 10 mins or so? This is very annoying and in fact I wonder if dangerous!!


----------



## EwanG (Mar 25, 2012)

jocala said:


> The Exhibit II cm9 rom is usable as a phone. All 'normal' phone functions work. No camera, and the mic only works for phone calls. AFAIK, the MIUI rom (my cm9 rom with a MIUI wrapper) has the same limitations.

Click to collapse



Well, I tend to use GrooveIP more than the voice part of the plan. Would the mic work for that? The other main thing I use the phone for is to tether my 7" and 10" tablets for internet (7 inch is my music player and text via Google voice - 10 inch is web browser, etc).

So please let me know if those would work. Similarly, still looking for an extended battery recommendation (if anyone can make one).

Thanks!


----------



## jocala (Mar 25, 2012)

EwanG said:


> So please let me know if those would work.

Click to collapse



I think someone had a working mic with cm9 & grooveIP. Search the cm9 thread. Better yet, install CWM recovery and flash roms. This is xda, after all


----------



## dennis96411 (Mar 25, 2012)

jocala said:


> I think someone had a working mic with cm9 & grooveIP. Search the cm9 thread. Better yet, install CWM recovery and flash roms. This is xda, after all

Click to collapse



Hm, I can't seem to find said solution. Oh well I'll wait patiently, I don't really use the microphone without having a working camera anyway.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## leeEXHIB (Mar 25, 2012)

*Off topic*

Ok first off I know this is probably way off topic but have you guys played Grand Theft Auto? how does it play?? I have tried twice and every time it ends up freezing first mission...Any help or feedback is appreciated..


----------



## jocala (Mar 25, 2012)

leeEXHIB said:


> Ok first off I know this is probably way off topic but have you guys played GTA? how does it play?? I have tried twice and every time it ends up freezing first mission...Any help or feedback is appreciated..

Click to collapse



I don't know the game, but I don't think you're off-topic. After all, we're without a forum for general discussion posts.


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 25, 2012)

leeEXHIB said:


> Ok first off I know this is probably way off topic but have you guys played GTA? how does it play?? I have tried twice and every time it ends up freezing first mission...Any help or feedback is appreciated..

Click to collapse



Try chainfire3d

via swagg gangg


----------



## braski (Mar 25, 2012)

leeEXHIB said:


> Ok first off I know this is probably way off topic but have you guys played Grand Theft Auto? how does it play?? I have tried twice and every time it ends up freezing first mission...Any help or feedback is appreciated..

Click to collapse



Yea if you figure it out let me know chainfire3d didn't work for me tried it

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## leeEXHIB (Mar 25, 2012)

installing now but how will that help the gameplay?

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

I will let you know when i download the game again...lol...downloading now

Nevermind....Can't install GTA..If any body has any luck plz let me know....much appreciated.


----------



## jocala (Mar 26, 2012)

*New CWM-based Recovery*

I've customized our clockworkmod-based recovery specifically for the Exhibit II 4G. 

Improvements include:
fixes for logging errors
removal of the eight-click confirm
 ROMwipe function for frequent flashers
copy log function 

Download Exhibit II 4G Recovery (CWM-based) HERE


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey are we official with rom manager 

via swagg gangg


----------



## wp. (Mar 26, 2012)

Wipes /data. Basically all your user apps. I think your settings stay though because that is on /system. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Mar 26, 2012)

wp. said:


> Wipes /data. Basically all your user apps. I think your settings stay though because that is on /system.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Settings are kept on /data. Wiping /data clears them out.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




dswaggz said:


> Hey are we official with rom manager
> 
> via swagg gangg

Click to collapse



No.  

/10char


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 26, 2012)

jocala said:


> Settings are kept on /data. Wiping /data clears them out.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK just wondering an noob question what's the ten character thing all about 

via swagg gangg


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## SurgeRush (Mar 26, 2012)

jocala said:


> I've customized our clockworkmod-based recovery specifically for the Exhibit II 4G.
> 
> Improvements include:
> fixes for logging errors
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention you fixed it so that it doesn't say internal sd instead of external now. So it now says the right thing.


----------



## jocala (Mar 26, 2012)

SurgeRush said:


> Forgot to mention you fixed it so that it doesn't say internal sd instead of external now. So it now says the right thing.

Click to collapse



Lol. Well, it's different now, anyway


----------



## Faultyy (Mar 26, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> OK just wondering an noob question what's the ten character thing all about
> 
> via swagg gangg

Click to collapse



I would assume it's what you write in on your post if your post is less than 10 characters. Ex. "No." is three characters, since the rules of XDA say that your post must be 10 characters long, one would add in some extra characters at the end of posts to make it be allowed.


----------



## dracken23 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello all, 

First I'd like to thank everyone here for all the valuable information in this thread, it helped me enormously. 

Unfortunately I've encountered an issue that doesn't seem to have a solution yet (or I couldn't find one) 

I have a rooted Exhibit II with the stock rom and I'm trying to save apps to my SD card, but (as someone mentioned earlier in this thread) the phone doesn't use my actual SD card to store the apps, instead it copies everything to my internal memory. 

Is there any way to force the phone to save to the external SD instead of the 1.62 internal memory (which my phone labels USB storage) ? Does one of the custom ROMS do that yet? 

Thank you so much and sorry if this is a completely idiotic question (I tried searching the forums before asking.)


----------



## kolrone (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't believe any of the roms can do that yet. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## braski (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe one of the 4 roms does this forget which one you can also modify the vold.fstab I've been trying this but i keep getting damaged sd card notification that's cause of my limited knowledge tho if you get it right let me know tho

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Mar 28, 2012)

*CM9 for Exhibit II 4G*

A new build of CyanogenMod 9  (Android 4.0.3) for the Samsung Exhibit II 4G is posted.

Here is a video by dennis96411, showing CM9 on the Exhibit II

*What seems to work*
Phone
Wifi
SMS/MMS
GPS 
Bluetooth
HW accelerated video
Headphone detection 
init.d support
CIFS networking
Haptic keyboard feedback
Market/Play
Gmail
Browser
Screenshots


*What does not work*
Camera
Automatic network time zone (set manually)
Youtube

Go *here* to download.


----------



## dennis96411 (Mar 28, 2012)

jocala said:


> A new build of CyanogenMod 9  (Android 4.0.3) for the Samsung Exhibit II 4G is posted.
> 
> Here is a video by dennis96411, showing CM9 on the Exhibit II
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this the same build you gave me last night? When you said "hardware accelerated video", do you mean full hardware acceleration?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## jocala (Mar 28, 2012)

dennis96411 said:


> Is this the same build you gave me last night? When you said "hardware accelerated video", do you mean full hardware acceleration?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2

Click to collapse



I'm told that's what the newly merged  omx code for hw accelerated video provides. The current posted build is newer than the one I sent you last night.


----------



## dennis96411 (Mar 28, 2012)

jocala said:


> I'm told that's what the newly merged  omx code for hw accelerated video provides. The current posted build is newer than the one I sent you last night.

Click to collapse



Oh cool!


----------



## leeEXHIB (Mar 29, 2012)

*Another game*

Has any one tried playing Gangstar Rio on Exhibit 2 yet? If so how does it play?

EDIT: Game force closed first 5 minutes but after i started it again it's playing OK, Just a bit laggy. Just so ya know.
Anybody have an idea on how to improve gameplay on Exhibit?


----------



## Raschal (Mar 29, 2012)

*External SD card issues*



dracken23 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First I'd like to thank everyone here for all the valuable information in this thread, it helped me enormously.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This seems to be a common problem with the Exhibit II. I use the app CoPilot Live for navigation, and cannot download all the maps due to size limits of the internal SD. I have not found a way to load the maps to the external SD. Has this problem been solved yet with this phone or a work around been found?


----------



## cu2cool (Mar 29, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> Well, the only thing that made a difference in Odin recognizing my phone was to uninstall the Samsung USB Drivers for Mobile Phones v1.4.8.0.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956
> 
> When I reinstalled those, Odin recognized it again. I'm afraid I don't have a clue other than that.

Click to collapse





jwsm said:


> Or just install this driver 1.4.103.

Click to collapse



In case anybody is looking for the Samsung Exhibit 2 phone drivers for Odin  (without having to install Kies), you can find them on the Samsung website.  Click on the Software tab to get to the driver.  You need this in order to connect the phone in "Download" mode when reverting to stock with Odin Multi Downloader v4.43.exe (stubbakatt's method).  This should probably be added to the SE2 wiki.


----------



## ganovim (Mar 29, 2012)

*Rooted stock tweaks*



Raschal said:


> This seems to be a common problem with the Exhibit II. I use the app CoPilot Live for navigation, and cannot download all the maps due to size limits of the internal SD. I have not found a way to load the maps to the external SD. Has this problem been solved yet with this phone or a work around been found?

Click to collapse



Same here... 
Also! Has anyone figured out how to disable the screen going black after a phone call? ( even when using the speaker and not holding it to your ear).
This and the soft buttons staying lit while the screen is on, as well as a few other
build.prop tweaks that were published, do not seem to do it on the exhibit 2 4g.


----------



## KemikalElite (Mar 31, 2012)

ganovim said:


> Same here...
> Also! Has anyone figured out how to disable the screen going black after a phone call? ( even when using the speaker and not holding it to your ear).
> This and the soft buttons staying lit while the screen is on, as well as a few other
> build.prop tweaks that were published, do not seem to do it on the exhibit 2 4g.

Click to collapse



I haven't checked it out yet but hasn't anyone here tried that Darktremor Apps2SD Mod? Doesn't that do something along the lines of what everyone is looking for? Is that compatible with our phone?

I believe that's fixed by applying the tweak setting to enable forcing the phone to always use the proximity sensor during calls. I know the option is present in the CyanogenMod call settings. I'm not sure if it works for stock. Maybe there is some way to change it.


----------



## braski (Mar 31, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> I haven't checked it out yet but hasn't anyone here tried that Darktremor Apps2SD Mod? Doesn't that do something along the lines of what everyone is looking for? Is that compatible with our phone?
> 
> I believe that's fixed by applying the tweak setting to enable forcing the phone to always use the proximity sensor during calls. I know the option is present in the CyanogenMod call settings. I'm not sure if it works for stock. Maybe there is some way to change it.

Click to collapse



I have tried darktremor only cause my card has a gig partition in cm9 says installed and enjoy but is not idk with stock

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## taunon (Mar 31, 2012)

Does someone know the answer for this? It seems that no-one outside the US has gotten 3G to work on Exhibit II. Could it be possible to enable 900/2100 Mhz with custom firmware? Selecting these frequencies is currently not being applied in Band Selection, no [*] mark appears.



amybes said:


> At Samsung website says the phone is GSM Quadband; 850/900/1800/1900MHz and UMTS Tri-band:1700/1200, 1900,850MHz, but the wiki page says the device is GSM / GPRS 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 3GUMTS/HSDPA (850/900/1900/2100 MHz). In my case, the device does not work on frequency 2100 MHz The bandwidth limiting occurs via firmware or is it a limitation of the hardware itself and has no way to use it with 3g?

Click to collapse


----------



## jocala (Mar 31, 2012)

taunon said:


> Does someone know the answer for this? It seems that no-one outside the US has gotten 3G to work on Exhibit II. Could it be possible to enable 900/2100 Mhz with custom firmware? Selecting these frequencies is currently not being applied in Band Selection, no
> [*] mark appears.

Click to collapse





> Samsung: GSM Quadband; 850/900/1800/1900MHz UMTS Tri-band:1700/1200, 1900,850MHz

Click to collapse




> XDA Wiki: GSM/GPRS 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 3GUMTS/HSDPA (850/900/1900/2100 MHz), Bluetooth 3.0, GPS

Click to collapse




> Galaxy W GSM/GPRS 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 3GUMTS/HSDPA (850/900/1900/2100 MHz)

Click to collapse



Our wiki was clearly mistaken, I removed the 2100. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## taunon (Mar 31, 2012)

_UMTS Tri-band:1700/1200, 1900,850MHz_

Does this mean 3G will never work in Europe? In Band Selection there are WCDMA 900 and 2100 options, but the values are just not being saved on Exhibit II, so I thought it might be a software thing that maybe some custom firmware could solve. Sorry, I'm a noob.


----------



## jocala (Mar 31, 2012)

taunon said:


> Does someone know the answer for this? It seems that no-one outside the US has gotten 3G to work on Exhibit II. Could it be possible to enable 900/2100 Mhz with custom firmware? Selecting these frequencies is currently not being applied in Band Selection, no
> [*] mark appears.

Click to collapse





taunon said:


> _UMTS Tri-band:1700/1200, 1900,850MHz_
> 
> Does this mean 3G will never work in Europe? In Band Selection there are WCDMA 900 and 2100 options, but the values are just not being saved on Exhibit II, so I thought it might be a software thing that maybe some custom firmware could solve. Sorry, I'm a noob.

Click to collapse



You might check bpear's rebelrom. He's back with a new alpha build. I'll be suprised if you get European 3G though...


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## jocala (Apr 1, 2012)

A new build of CyanogenMod 9 for the Exhibit II is available *HERE* 

 I'm happy to say that the only thing remaining in the not working column is Camera.

Here is a video by dennis96411, showing CM9 on the Exhibit II


----------



## dracken23 (Apr 2, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> I haven't checked it out yet but hasn't anyone here tried that Darktremor Apps2SD Mod? Doesn't that do something along the lines of what everyone is looking for? Is that compatible with our phone?

Click to collapse





Tried it, but for me on stock it moves the apps to the internal memory (labeled USB memory) 

Also, sadly I don't think this would really be a solution for apps that save data to the SD card (like music streaming apps or map navigation apps) unless the phone always defaulted to the external SD the data from those apps will go to the USB memory and fill it up pretty quick...

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## cu2cool (Apr 2, 2012)

Raschal said:


> This seems to be a common problem with the Exhibit II. I use the app CoPilot Live for navigation, and cannot download all the maps due to size limits of the internal SD. I have not found a way to load the maps to the external SD. Has this problem been solved yet with this phone or a work around been found?

Click to collapse



I found this thread on how to change the maps directory for the Copilot app.  I haven't been able to get it to work yet, but I have a few more things to try.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Apr 2, 2012)

*Important notes about playlists*

First off, just wanted to say thanks to the people like Jocala for their hard work on custom roms, kernels, etc. I've been just an observer on this forum since buying this phone and have learned lots of valuable info. Today I learned something that I haven't found info on around here and wanted to share so someone else can be spared the painful experience I had. 

It concerns playlists and the media scanner. Not long after rooting and "freezing" the stock player, I noticed all of my playlists no longer appeared on my external SD card. The external.db file showed they were stored, but if I wanted to edit them on my PC they no longer were in any of the folders on my external SD card. I have Poweramp player and fortunately the data from the playlists are still there. Editing playlists with Poweramp is not all that great since it won't let you put the song in the order you want it, it puts the song at the very end of the list. 

Today I added a playlist to my SD card, and sure enough, after a media scan, it disappeared! Poweramp even showed it as a file based .m3u playlist for a minute. After the media scan finished, it vanished there too. Finally out of frustration I went into Titanium Backup and froze "PLAYLIST Media Storage 2.3.5". This time no more media scanning after each reboot or unplugging of the USB cable. Guess what? My new playlist stayed put and got scanned by Poweramp! 

A few things to note when doing this. Any stock media apps will no longer locate pictures, music or videos. I had to freeze the stock gallery app and download another one. It works great after designating the folder where pictures are stored. I also had to go into the settings of MX Video player and designate where video files were kept on the SD card. Everything is working just fine now. Only problem remaining is that I will have to re-add playlist that I want to edit back on the card, as the orginal ones were "eaten" by the the media scanner from the get go.

Hope this makes sense and helps someone else. Apologies if this is already covered somewhere else on here.

Update:
OK, of course afterwards I found out that ringtones and notification sounds were disabled by doing this. Then I found this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=751339 which solved everything entirely. I renabled the media scanner, but this time used the StudioKUMA program to create the ".nomedia" file. Now my external SD card is left ALONE and NOT scanned. What I wanted all along.


----------



## pink713 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Stock Rom Please. The link is down*

Hi... I need the stock rom. The link that put in dropbox is down..!!  So please, can anybody give me a new link?? I really need these files. Thank you very much..


----------



## ganovim (Apr 3, 2012)

*Copilot Maps On external sd*



cu2cool said:


> I found this thread on how to change the maps directory for the Copilot app.  I haven't been able to get it to work yet, but I have a few more things to try.

Click to collapse



Thanks. It worked.
But I already had the large maps created on another tablet, and just copied them
to a newly created copilot folder on the external card, and then changed the config file accordingly.


----------



## jocala (Apr 3, 2012)

pink713 said:


> Hi... I need the stock rom. The link that put in dropbox is down..!!  So please, can anybody give me a new link?? I really need these files. Thank you very much..

Click to collapse



You can find back to stock zips by clicking here.  You can do it via cwm or odin. BTW, if you use odin, don't forget to do a data wipe first.


----------



## schiobrazil (Apr 3, 2012)

*Network or hardware problem*



jocala said:


> Since this occurs over multiple ROMs, including stock, my first thought is a hardware or network problem. It would be interesting to see if the issue occurs when using VOIP over wifi.  Have you tried Skype?

Click to collapse



First let me excuse me for answering after such a long time. I hope you understand that I could not make it before. 

Jocala, thank you so much for your answer. I did try skype when the problem occurred and I found out that the call does work through skype even when it does not work by using the regular calling process. I tried calling using the regular method and it did not work. Then I tried over skype and it did work. Then I tried the regular method again and once more it did not work.

Now, I am indeed a knob, and I do not know what this means exactly. Or what I should do... could you explain it to me, please? 

Once more, thank you so much!

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

oh! and I was talking about Jocala's answer to this following post of mine:




schiobrazil said:


> Dear all (hoping that Jocala reads this),
> 
> First, let me start by saying that I am not really sure what was the best place to post this. Actually, I am just starting to learn about Android and this is my third (they are all related) post on an internet forum. So, pLease forgive me if I was supposed to place this elsewhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

I have been using 3g on my Samsung Exhibit II (bought in the USA, of course) normally in Brazil... and the connection is indeed very good.




jocala said:


> You might check bpear's rebelrom. He's back with a new alpha build. I'll be suprised if you get European 3G though...

Click to collapse


----------



## jocala (Apr 3, 2012)

My best guess is you've got a bad phone. If VOIP works and normal calls sometimes work, that doesn't leave much else, unless your network in Brazil is the problem.


----------



## g.gas38 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## schiobrazil (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hardware problem then...*



jocala said:


> My best guess is you've got a bad phone. If VOIP works and normal calls sometimes work, that doesn't leave much else, unless your network in Brazil is the problem.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, Jocala, for your answer. That was really bad luck on my part then! Basically I got totally screwed, since I am in Brazil now, and I lost the receive (I know, very stupid on my part, but I only have the box, manuals, T-mobile original simcard, etc.). Because of that, I doubt that Samsung will take it back and give me a new one. I even tried Samsung costumer service in Brazil, but they just work with phones bought inside Brazilian territory. 

I know this is a tech forum, but if anyone knows if I have a chance, let me know.


----------



## schiobrazil (Apr 3, 2012)

*Restoring back to stock ROM*



schiobrazil said:


> Thanks a lot, Jocala, for your answer. That was really bad luck on my part then! Basically I got totally screwed, since I am in Brazil now, and I lost the receive (I know, very stupid on my part, but I only have the box, manuals, T-mobile original simcard, etc.). Because of that, I doubt that Samsung will take it back and give me a new one. I even tried Samsung costumer service in Brazil, but they just work with phones bought inside Brazilian territory.
> 
> I know this is a tech forum, but if anyone knows if I have a chance, let me know.

Click to collapse



I just talked to the Samsung customer service in the USA... I will have to ship back my phone to the USA and from there they will fix is, since it is still under warranty. I asked them if this problem was common with Exhibit II, to which the person answered me negatively. It seems I am the only one experiencing that, anyway...

Samsung provided me with a shipping label once the phone reaches the USA, but it is only valid for 10 days. And in order to be able to ship my phone back to the USA, I'll have to restore the phone to the original state, with the stock ROM. So a new race started for me and my Exhibit II. I found a broken dropbox link to the files needed to restoring the phone back to stock, and wondered if anyone has an updated link as well as good directions on how to go about the restoration process.

Any help is always appreciated. Once more, thank so much you guys (and especially Jocala) for everything!


----------



## braski (Apr 3, 2012)

schiobrazil said:


> I just talked to the Samsung customer service in the USA... I will have to ship back my phone to the USA and from there they will fix is, since it is still under warranty. I asked them if this problem was common with Exhibit II, to which the person answered me negatively. It seems I am the only one experiencing that, anyway...
> 
> Samsung provided me with a shipping label once the phone reaches the USA, but it is only valid for 10 days. And in order to be able to ship my phone back to the USA, I'll have to restore the phone to the original state, with the stock ROM. So a new race started for me and my Exhibit II. I found a broken dropbox link to the files needed to restoring the phone back to stock, and wondered if anyone has an updated link as well as good directions on how to go about the restoration process.
> 
> Any help is always appreciated. Once more, thank so much you guys (and especially Jocala) for everything!

Click to collapse



Here you go courtesy of Jocala

Edit: this is the flash back to stock through cwm flash as you would any ROM through cwm wipe data/cache/system/dalvik cache n since returning the phone internal sd as well which is mounted as sdcard in cwm 

http://dev-host.org/QIo 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Apr 3, 2012)

schiobrazil said:


> I just talked to the Samsung customer service in the USA... I will have to ship back my phone to the USA and from there they will fix is, since it is still under warranty. I asked them if this problem was common with Exhibit II, to which the person answered me negatively. It seems I am the only one experiencing that, anyway...
> 
> Samsung provided me with a shipping label once the phone reaches the USA, but it is only valid for 10 days. And in order to be able to ship my phone back to the USA, I'll have to restore the phone to the original state, with the stock ROM. So a new race started for me and my Exhibit II. I found a broken dropbox link to the files needed to restoring the phone back to stock, and wondered if anyone has an updated link as well as good directions on how to go about the restoration process.
> 
> Any help is always appreciated. Once more, thank so much you guys (and especially Jocala) for everything!

Click to collapse



Click here. You'll find zips for back2stock for both Odin & CWM.


----------



## schiobrazil (Apr 3, 2012)

*flashing back stock ROM*



braski said:


> Here you go courtesy of Jocala

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the link! That's just great! Now, just to be on the safe side, should I just save that to my phone, enter in recovery mode, and flash it? Or are there any other steps that I should take to be sure that the phone will be completely back to stock? As in, for instance, deleting partitions that PeachSunrise might have created or something similar?

You guys rule!


----------



## braski (Apr 3, 2012)

schiobrazil said:


> Thank you very much for the link! That's just great! Now, just to be on the safe side, should I just save that to my phone, enter in recovery mode, and flash it? Or are there any other steps that I should take to be sure that the phone will be completely back to stock? As in, for instance, deleting partitions that PeachSunrise might have created or something similar?
> 
> You guys rule!

Click to collapse



Just edited my prior post with directions yes this will be completely stock

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## schiobrazil (Apr 3, 2012)

*Phone is back to stock*



braski said:


> Just edited my prior post with directions yes this will be completely stock
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks guys, my phone is back to stock and ready to be shipped. I guess I will do another factory reset right before shipping the phone, since there is so much personal info on our internal cards and google accounts. 

I hope that Samsung will solve the problem. As I understood, the phone is going to take quite some time to reach the USA (probably 10 days?) and then the whole process will take about 15 days more. finally, I have to have my phone shipped back to Brazil. So I guess we are talking about 35 days (max) until I can report back if they fixed or not, and what was the problem (if you are interested in the final answer).

... with the money that I will have to spend to ship the phone to the USA and then back to Brazil, besides the waiting time, I wonder what would happen if the process does not work. 

I really appreciated your help. Best from Brazil, for now!

ha! My phone is already completely back to stock, thanks to Brasky and Jocala!


----------



## benjdm (Apr 4, 2012)

somuchprose said:


> From the user manual:
> 
> 
> > Note: This device supports up to a 32gb microsdhc memory card
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I bought one and gave it a try. The phone formatted a 64gb micro sdxc card and is using it just fine.


----------



## leeEXHIB (Apr 5, 2012)

*Launchers*

I was just wondering what launchers you guys use and why...Which one's you prefer over others?
I have been using TSF Shell, Which is really nice and responsive on this phone...
A couple days ago I also started using SPB Shell, Which is nice and responsive as well but uses almost 100mb of ram which sucks....


----------



## pink713 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Remove Social Hub Application*

Hi, I would like to remove the Social Hub application. Anybody have done and how? I want to do it but I'm not totally sure.. Please, I appreciate any help..!! Thanks


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## camcory (Apr 6, 2012)

pink713 said:


> Hi, I would like to remove the Social Hub application. Anybody have done and how? I want to do it but I'm not totally sure.. Please, I appreciate any help..!! Thanks

Click to collapse



First do you have root. If you do use an app like root explorer of es file explorer the later is my favorite. You can then navigate to /system/apps/ then find social hub.apk now best move is to long press on it then use move to your sd card that way if you have any hiccups you can move it back. Restart the phone and see how it acts. Or just use one of the many custom roms we have for our phone most have that app removed.


----------



## fulvi0 (Apr 6, 2012)

*How to unlock Exhibit 2 4g?*

it is some way to unlock exhibit 2 4g? 

thx


----------



## camcory (Apr 7, 2012)

fulvi0 said:


> it is some way to unlock exhibit 2 4g?
> 
> thx

Click to collapse



Read this thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1435286


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Apr 7, 2012)

*Launchers*



leeEXHIB said:


> I was just wondering what launchers you guys use and why...Which one's you prefer over others?
> I have been using TSF Shell, Which is really nice and responsive on this phone...
> A couple days ago I also started using SPB Shell, Which is nice and responsive as well but uses almost 100mb of ram which sucks....

Click to collapse



Try Go Launcher EX. They have a TON of themes, many of which are really sleek. Runs smoothly on my phone with no problems. I like to change the look of my phone often too so I have had a chance to test several of the themes.


----------



## sigsays (Apr 7, 2012)

pink713 said:


> Hi, I would like to remove the Social Hub application. Anybody have done and how? I want to do it but I'm not totally sure.. Please, I appreciate any help..!! Thanks

Click to collapse



titanium back up will take it right out as long as you are rooted.


----------



## camcory (Apr 7, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Try Go Launcher EX. They have a TON of themes, many of which are really sleek. Runs smoothly on my phone with no problems. I like to change the look of my phone often too so I have had a chance to test several of themes.

Click to collapse



I use go launcher ex also tried many but come back to this for the features.


----------



## stoyandim (Apr 7, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Try Go Launcher EX. They have a TON of themes, many of which are really sleek. Runs smoothly on my phone with no problems. I like to change the look of my phone often too so I have had a chance to test several of themes.

Click to collapse



I'm using it too and it works great!


----------



## asvpmike (Apr 7, 2012)

i would love to see cm7 ported to our phone man


----------



## Faultyy (Apr 7, 2012)

asvpmike said:


> i would love to see cm7 ported to our phone man

Click to collapse



CM9 is already ported!


----------



## asvpmike (Apr 7, 2012)

Faultyy said:


> CM9 is already ported!

Click to collapse



i know but cm9 doesnt support theme chooser like cm7


----------



## pink713 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Remove Social Hub*



camcory said:


> First do you have root. If you do use an app like root explorer of es file explorer the later is my favorite. You can then navigate to /system/apps/ then find social hub.apk now best move is to long press on it then use move to your sd card that way if you have any hiccups you can move it back. Restart the phone and see how it acts. Or just use one of the many custom roms we have for our phone most have that app removed.

Click to collapse



Thanks.. But I have a question: When I uninstall the app Social Hub, I must also uninstall the 'SNS Account" or it is uninstall automatically?? I use the Titatium Backup to remove apps.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




sigsays said:


> titanium back up will take it right out as long as you are rooted.

Click to collapse



Thanks.. But I have a question: When I uninstall the app Social Hub, I must also uninstall the 'SNS Account" or it is uninstall automatically?? I use the Titatium Backup to remove apps.


----------



## camcory (Apr 8, 2012)

pink713 said:


> Thanks.. But I have a question: When I uninstall the app Social Hub, I must also uninstall the 'SNS Account" or it is uninstall automatically?? I use the Titatium Backup to remove apps.
> 
> Not sure but you can freeze them both with Ti and see how the phone responds.

Click to collapse


----------



## Jkarf (Apr 8, 2012)

*Help Needed with Flash back to Stock*

Please help.  I rooted the phone and accidentally uninstalled a few too many system apps using titanium backup.  I have found two options (clockworkmod and odin).  unfortunately, my device will not download from the market so i cannot download clockworkmod. The only other option i have found to flash back to stock is using Odin.  i found instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Exhibit_II_4G but the zip file but the link for the "Back to Stcok" zip file isn't working.  Does anyone know where to get that file from?


----------



## jocala (Apr 8, 2012)

Jkarf said:


> Please help.  I rooted the phone and accidentally uninstalled a few too many system apps using titanium backup.  I have found two options (clockworkmod and odin).  unfortunately, my device will not download from the market so i cannot download clockworkmod. The only other option i have found to flash back to stock is using Odin.  i found instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Exhibit_II_4G but the zip file but the link for the "Back to Stcok" zip file isn't working.  Does anyone know where to get that file from?

Click to collapse



You don't need the market for clockworkmod  

The link below has both Odin and CWM.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2


----------



## Jkarf (Apr 8, 2012)

jocala said:


> You don't need the market for clockworkmod
> 
> The link below has both Odin and CWM.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2

Click to collapse



Thanks jocala...i am very much a noob.  i have downloaded the "Return to stock via CWM Download HERE" which you provided.  How do i go about returning to stock?


----------



## Jkarf (Apr 8, 2012)

*how to flash to stock?*



Jkarf said:


> Thanks jocala...i am very much a noob.  i have downloaded the "Return to stock via CWM Download HERE" which you provided.  How do i go about returning to stock?

Click to collapse



Am still having trouble flashing back to stock.  Tried the Odin method but the computer is not recognizing my phone when i hit start.  Would love some detailed instructions on using jocala's CWM file found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1435286&page=8.  Don't know how or where to transfer the zip to (when i connect to USB storage, there is no /mnt/sdcard when i am looking at the phone file system).  ANy details would be appreciated.


----------



## jocala (Apr 8, 2012)

Jkarf said:


> Am still having trouble flashing back to stock.  Tried the Odin method but the computer is not recognizing my phone when i hit start.  Would love some detailed instructions on using jocala's CWM file found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1435286&page=8.  Don't know how or where to transfer the zip to (when i connect to USB storage, there is no /mnt/sdcard when i am looking at the phone file system).  ANy details would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Is cwm installed?  If yes, copy the T679.flash2.stock.zip to /sdcard/ using adb. Boot into cwm recovery and flash T679.flash2.stock.zip. You'll be stock.

Is cwm not installed?  If no, copy the T679.flash2.stock.zip to /sdcard/ using adb, then copy the cwm-t679.01.zip to /sdcard/ using adb. Boot into stock recovery and flash cwm-t679.01.zip.  Reboot into cwm recovery. Flash T679.flash2.stock.zip. You'll now be stock.

Do not try to flash T679.flash2.stock.zip with Samsung's standard recovery. You must use cwm for this file.

Go here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21183029&postcount=2 to download files.


----------



## asvpmike (Apr 9, 2012)

can anyone port CM7 ? seriously i'd donate and test, i cant be the only one who wants this


----------



## jocala (Apr 9, 2012)

I've updated the "Back to Stock" portion of our wiki with a working link for Odin,tar & ops files. Click  HERE


----------



## jocala (Apr 10, 2012)

*swap sd and external_sd*

Eriks Pigoznis, on the W side, edited vold.fstab to swap sd & external_sd and it works great. Here is a flashable zip that should work on any stockish Exhibit II. It works with Peach Sunrise w/o problems. This will swap the mount points for /sdcard and /external_sd. It also adds a command  /system/xbin/swapsd to your system. 

```
swapsd
Usage: swapsd { default | external } swap mount point for sd
```
If you want to switch back and forth, execute "swapsd <parameter>" from a root console, then reboot.


YMMV,Not responsible,etc,etc 

swapsd.01.zip


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Jkarf (Apr 10, 2012)

jocala said:


> Is cwm installed?  If yes, copy the T679.flash2.stock.zip to /sdcard/ using adb. Boot into cwm recovery and flash T679.flash2.stock.zip. You'll be stock.
> 
> Is cwm not installed?  If no, copy the T679.flash2.stock.zip to /sdcard/ using adb, then copy the cwm-t679.01.zip to /sdcard/ using adb. Boot into stock recovery and flash cwm-t679.01.zip.  Reboot into cwm recovery. Flash T679.flash2.stock.zip. You'll now be stock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Jocala!  I ended up reinstalling the Samsung drivers and then Odin recognized my device and i was able to get back to stock.  I have since re-rooted and flashed CWM via ADB and everything is workign good.  Thanks again for your patience with us noobs!


----------



## ToStymiedBoar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Works great here! Thanks*

Nice! Thank you for pointing this out! I can now take better advantage of my 8GB microSD. Its not much but its more than enough for me.

I do have a question though. This solution should negate the need  of app2sd or the like, right? Actually, it looks like my statement is not necessarily true.



jocala said:


> Eriks Pigoznis, on the W side, edited vold.fstab to swap sd & external_sd and it works great. Here is a flashable zip that should work on any stockish Exhibit II. It works with Peach Sunrise w/o problems. This will swap the mount points for /sdcard and /external_sd. It also adds a command  /system/xbin/swapsd to your system.
> 
> ```
> swapsd
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jvnat (Apr 13, 2012)

jocala said:


> Eriks Pigoznis, on the W side, edited vold.fstab to swap sd & external_sd and it works great. Here is a flashable zip that should work on any stockish Exhibit II. It works with Peach Sunrise w/o problems. This will swap the mount points for /sdcard and /external_sd. It also adds a command  /system/xbin/swapsd to your system.
> 
> ```
> swapsd
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try this out when I get a chance.  I'll wipe the phone, put in a new rom, add this and see if the apps install to the external sdcard instead of the internal.  Thanks!


----------



## radgoos (Apr 13, 2012)

Jocala, I added your sd swap to the wiki, feel free to groom entry & insert attributions to yourself as necessary.


----------



## jocala (Apr 13, 2012)

radgoos said:


> Jocala, I added your sd swap to the wiki, feel free to groom entry & insert attributions to yourself as necessary.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## liquidnails (Apr 14, 2012)

ok i just bricked my phone and after I used odin to push the back to stock files it gets stuck in a boot loop and wont reboot. is there another way to do this?


----------



## camcory (Apr 14, 2012)

You can take your micro sd out of your phone and if you have an adapter put it in the computer and load a working rom onto it then put back in phone and enter cwm and flash it.


----------



## liquidnails (Apr 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> You can take your micro sd out of your phone and if you have an adapter put it in the computer and load a working rom onto it then put back in phone and enter cwm and flash it.

Click to collapse



After it bricked I used odin to go back to stock but I think the file system in the phone my have gotten corrupted some how. After the files push from odin it wont get pass the samsung screen. Is there any file that I can push with the back to stock file that will repartition my system and file system?


----------



## camcory (Apr 14, 2012)

liquidnails said:


> After it bricked I used odin to go back to stock but I think the file system in the phone my have gotten corrupted some how. After the files push from odin it wont get pass the samsung screen. Is there any file that I can push with the back to stock file that will repartition my system and file system?

Click to collapse



Are you able to enter cwm? Also are you using Jocalas back to stock flash http://d-h.st/if3


----------



## liquidnails (Apr 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> Are you able to enter cwm? Also are you using Jocalas back to stock flash http://d-h.st/if3

Click to collapse



No, after I used odin, some of the files took and it will only go into stock recovery now. Im at a loss on what to do.


----------



## camcory (Apr 14, 2012)

use stock recovery to flash cmw http://d-h.st/KOk you need to load cmw onto internal sd not your card stock recovery only sees internal


----------



## liquidnails (Apr 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> use stock recovery to flash cmw http://d-h.st/KOk you need to load cmw onto internal sd not your card stock recovery only sees internal

Click to collapse



So the question is then..how to I get in on my internal sd if I cant get my phone to boot past the samsung logo?


----------



## camcory (Apr 14, 2012)

when attached to your comp. does it see your sd and internal sd in my computer if using windows mine is drives g and f


----------



## jocala (Apr 14, 2012)

liquidnails said:


> ok i just bricked my phone and after I used odin to push the back to stock files it gets stuck in a boot loop and wont reboot. is there another way to do this?

Click to collapse



You need to boot into recovery and wipe your data partition. Either recovery (samsung or cwm) will do. Then odin back to stock.

And liquidnails:  Three PMs to me on this issue?  Please don't do that.


----------



## liquidnails (Apr 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> when attached to your comp. does it see your sd and internal sd in my computer if using windows mine is drives g and f

Click to collapse



No My computer cant see them because it wont boot all the way.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




jocala said:


> You need to boot into recovery and wipe your data partition. Either recovery (samsung or cwm) will do. Then odin back to stock.
> 
> And liquidnails:  Three PMs to me on this issue?  Please don't do that.

Click to collapse



Ok, well let me explain. After I tried to odin back to stock, when I reboot, it does nothing but stays in a boot loop. How do I wipe data using stock recovery? And sorry about the pms, my computer is acting dumb.

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




liquidnails said:


> No My computer cant see them because it wont boot all the way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured it out. Thanks guys.
I was freaked out for a minute.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

I got fixed now. I had never used stock recovery before and I was confused on how to wipe data. But it worked jocala, thanks.


----------



## imhumanoid (Apr 14, 2012)

Can this phone be used on a CDMA network? such as verizon.

I know some phones can be used with both GSM and CDMA networks......


----------



## jocala (Apr 14, 2012)

trish43 said:


> i also need help.

Click to collapse



With what?


----------



## ocostich (Apr 16, 2012)

imhumanoid said:


> Can this phone be used on a CDMA network? such as verizon.
> 
> I know some phones can be used with both GSM and CDMA networks......

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Xfire68 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is anyone still working on a overclocking Kernel? Oh and thanks to jocala for Peachsunrise!


----------



## jocala (Apr 17, 2012)

Xfire68 said:


> Is anyone still working on a overclocking Kernel? Oh and thanks to jocala for Peachsunrise!

Click to collapse



I'm not.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## KemikalElite (Apr 17, 2012)

liquidnails said:


> No My computer cant see them because it wont boot all the way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was going to mention this yesterday but I was busy testing roms. When you switch between major versions of android on any device (for us its ics and gingerbread) you have to wipe the user data because the data setup isn't compatible across different updates like 2.3 and 4.x. This is what prevents the phone from booting after Odin. Remember that Odin does not do a factory reset, but they should add the option really.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## liquidnails (Apr 17, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> I was going to mention this yesterday but I was busy testing roms. When you switch between major versions of android on any device (for us its ics and gingerbread) you have to wipe the user data because the data setup isn't compatible across different updates like 2.3 and 4.x. This is what prevents the phone from booting after Odin. Remember that Odin does not do a factory reset, but they should add the option really.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



I had to learn that the hard way. On other versions of Odin it does whip data, so I was confused. But I fixed it and learned my lesson on restoring data from a different version of Android .

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## LastRequest (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there any way to get just the tmobile wifi callling apk? My minutes are few and Id like to have to make calls without having to flash back to stock.


----------



## cline2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't know if this app helps

Here is link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=807199

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (Apr 22, 2012)

Download bloat.zip and extract WiFi-Calling.apk. Place this file in /system/app.  This is the app that comes with the Exhibit II. The one linked in the quote above isn't.

BTW, you're aware the TMob's wifi calling app uses up your minutes?


----------



## sn00gans (Apr 24, 2012)

*Virgin Mobility*

I have a Samsung Galaxy W for Virgin/Bell Mobile Canada (actually an exhibit ii 4g, I don't know why they renamed it.)

I'm trying to get back to stock Virgin/Bell because I can't access their network with the T-Mobile based custom roms,or maybe because I installed the rooted T-Mobile Kernel, I dunno.

I managed to get the stock rom, but it's in a tar.md5 format, and is supposed to be used with Odin.  However, Odin has numerous images that can be used--BOOT, phone, pda, csc, efs.  Do I put the tar.mp5 file in each of those images?  Do I just do it for CSC?

Can anyone give me some help here?  I'd appreciate it.  I'm using Odin 4.43

EDIT: If I put the tar.md5 file in the PDA section, it gives me an invalid image type error and says that the md5 check is okay.  If I put it in any of the other sections, no error message.

EDIT 2:  Never mind, I figured it out.  Downloaded a package that had the ancora.ops file and switched the tar.mp5 it came with for my old firmware.  Works perfectly!


----------



## interessant (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you unlock your device before flashing the first time?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## braski (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone my exhibit II was recently bricked from a bad flash I've Odin back to stock it says pass but when i try to reboot it says it can't mount system therefore it can't boot. This recently happened on my sgs4g same thing but heimdalling cwm back on and mounting system fixed this was wondering if someone could help me with cwm for the exhibit II ODIN FLASHABLE i can not get my PC to download and run the programs necessary to accomplish this thank you anyone who can help me with this

Edit: my internal sd dies not mount either so flashing through stock recovery is not an option

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## kaywalkerdank (Apr 26, 2012)

*Bricked Samsung Exhibit II 4G*

Hello Everyone!!! 
I recently rooted my phone and I think I removed the wrong things. My phone froze and I tried to reboot it but the phone never goes past the Samsung Exhibit 2 4G color screen. I've tried installing peach sunrise and I've also tried Odin....there's another problem there, my computer doesn't even read my phone.. so I can't paste anything on my internal/external SD....I found a way to look at what I still had left on my SD card and everything was wiped clean. I've read all over google and XDA to try to find a way to fix my phone but no luck ( PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE get back to me if you have any ideas on what I can do to fix this.


----------



## cu2cool (Apr 26, 2012)

*Memory and Lockscreen*

Two things that I hate most about this phone is the lack of memory and the Samsung lockscreen.  How is everybody else controlling their memory usage?  Basically I want it to be able to run at a level where I don't notice any lag on the home screen, but have not been able to do this.  It always gets laggy after an hour or two, and I have to constantly clear the RAM.  (Note: I have the beautiful weather widgets.  Is this phone too slow for that?)  I want to be able to replace the lockscreen entirely, not just download an app or widget to override the stock lockscreen.  I would also like to disable the autofocus in the camera app, and have native WiFi tethering.

This is why I would like to build a CM7 ROM for the phone, but I am having such a hard time doing it.


----------



## cmikeh2 (Apr 26, 2012)

cu2cool said:


> Two things that I hate most about this phone is the lack of memory and the Samsung lockscreen.  How is everybody else controlling their memory usage?  Basically I want it to be able to run at a level where I don't notice any lag on the home screen, but have not been able to do this.  It always gets laggy after an hour or two, and I have to constantly clear the RAM.  (Note: I have the beautiful weather widgets.  Is this phone too slow for that?)  I want to be able to replace the lockscreen entirely, not just download an app or widget to override the stock lockscreen.  I would also like to disable the autofocus in the camera app, and have native WiFi tethering.
> 
> This is why I would like to build a CM7 ROM for the phone, but I am having such a hard time doing it.

Click to collapse



Have you tried using the V6 supercharger script?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## dumbwhiteboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I had a quick question about this phone. 

I have mine rooted and removed Google Search. What I want to do is see if there is a way to re-calibrate the buttons (IE, Magnifying glass icon) to do something else, such as Music or something.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Raschal (Apr 27, 2012)

*CMW and dead android picture*

I am a bit new at this, but have really enjoyed rooting this phone and making it closer to what i would like. But I've run into a problem that I could use help.

I flashed Jocala's CWM using ADB and then made a android backup on the Ext SD card. I had ROM Manager installed. I later went to make another backup, going to recovery through ROM Manager, and got the dead android, and this message:

Exhibit II 4G CWM-based Recovery v5.5.04
Finding update package…
Opening update package…
Verifying update package…
E:failed to seek in /cache/update.zip (Invalid argument)
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

I booted into recovery using the volume up and power buttons, get to the recovery screen, but when I select an option, all that occurs is the Hat with the circle image and nothing happens.  I uninstalled ROM Manager after trying to find a solution to this problem, when I found out that it was not compatible with this phone.

I attempted to re flash Jocala's CWM, and this did not change the above problems.

Thankfully the phone is working, but no recovery.

I would appreciate advice on how to get back a functional CWM recovery.


----------



## jocala (Apr 27, 2012)

Raschal said:


> I am a bit new at this, but have really enjoyed rooting this phone and making it closer to what i would like. But I've run into a problem that I could use help.
> 
> I flashed Jacala's CWM using ADB and then made a android backup on the Ext SD card. I had ROM Manager installed. I later went to make another backup, going to recovery through ROM Manager, and got the dead android, and this message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROM Manager does not support our phone unless you pay.  Try rebooting directly into CWM via the shutdown menu.

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




kaywalkerdank said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> I recently rooted my phone and I think I removed the wrong things. My phone froze and I tried to reboot it but the phone never goes past the Samsung Exhibit 2 4G color screen. I've tried installing peach sunrise and I've also tried Odin....there's another problem there, my computer doesn't even read my phone.. so I can't paste anything on my internal/external SD....I found a way to look at what I still had left on my SD card and everything was wiped clean. I've read all over google and XDA to try to find a way to fix my phone but no luck ( PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE get back to me if you have any ideas on what I can do to fix this.

Click to collapse



Glad you finally found the thread 

Pull your battery. 
Plug in your phone to usb.  
press & hold your UP-Volume
Replace the battery. 

What happens?


----------



## Raschal (Apr 27, 2012)

*dead android and nonfunctional CWM*

Thanks for the quick response. Once I removed ROM Manager, I booted into recovery and did not get the dead android picture, but nothing worked. I could select an option, but the only thing that happened was the image of the circle with the offset hat appeared, and nothing happened.  Just the hat image and no functional activity.


----------



## jojoshua1 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Root?*

Is there a root for this phone?


----------



## Raschal (Apr 27, 2012)

jojoshua1 said:


> Is there a root for this phone?

Click to collapse



To root see Jocala's post:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22498246#post22498246


----------



## jocala (Apr 27, 2012)

Raschal said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Once I removed ROM Manager, I booted into recovery and did not get the dead android picture, but nothing worked. I could select an option, but the only thing that happened was the image of the circle with the offset hat appeared, and nothing happened.  Just the hat image and no functional activity.

Click to collapse



You are pressing the wrong keys.

CWM Keys
Home key = enter
Back key = back
VolUp/Dwn = highlight choice


----------



## jocala (Apr 27, 2012)

*CyanogenMod 9 Beta*

The CyanogenMod 9 beta has been updated. Click *here* to download.


----------



## Raschal (Apr 27, 2012)

jocala said:


> You are pressing the wrong keys.
> 
> CWM Keys
> Home key = enter
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! You were right! I was using the power button to select and getting no where. I am making another backup, and it is working fine.

One other question - if I use the swap SD that you wrote about earlier in this thread, how do you practically get the Apps that are currently on the phone to the ext-SD? What becomes of the "USB drive" and the current Ext SD? I imagine you included the swapsd command to be able to mount and unmount the ext SD.

Thanks again!


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## kaywalkerdank (Apr 27, 2012)

jocala said:


> ROM Manager does not support our phone unless you pay.  Try rebooting directly into CWM via the shutdown menu.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After pressing volume up and inserting the battery the phone shows normal logos and then loads to the white box with the android then it says:

Android system recovery <3e>

Android system recovery utility

reboot system now
apply update from sdcard
wipe cache partition
install fota


----------



## jocala (Apr 27, 2012)

kaywalkerdank said:


> After pressing volume up and inserting the battery the phone shows normal logos and then loads to the white box with the android then it says:
> 
> Android system recovery <3e>
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, you've got a working stock recovery, not ClockworkMod (cwm). In your case, I suggest Odin. Follow the instructions in the wiki. Once you are back to stock, install cwm before you do anything else. 

Download Stock t679 & Odin ( return phone to stock) *HERE*
Download Exhibit II 4G Recovery (CWM-based)* HERE*
Download Samsung USB Drivers (win) v1.3.2 * HERE*
Exhibit II 4g Wiki *HERE*


----------



## swongy (Apr 28, 2012)

*wifi issue*

Hi, my phone isn't rooted yet, but it's having problems connecting to my home wifi (it is new, just 2 days out of the box).  It always detects my network, and the password is entered correctly, but every time it says "authenticating," it immediately disconnects and then tries again and disconnects again etc. 

Has anyone else had this problem? Should i try to fix this before rooting?


----------



## KemikalElite (Apr 28, 2012)

swongy said:


> Hi, my phone isn't rooted yet, but it's having problems connecting to my home wifi (it is new, just 2 days out of the box).  It always detects my network, and the password is entered correctly, but every time it says "authenticating," it immediately disconnects and then tries again and disconnects again etc.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Should i try to fix this before rooting?

Click to collapse



What kind of security (WEP/WPA2) is on the wifi? Also do you have any sort of MAC address filtering (whitelist) enabled? I guarantee that's causing it. I have the same problem all the time because wifi security is a PITA. I always have issues where a device doesn't want to accept the password so I switch to Mac address filtering and the white list changes don't take effect so its a living hell when visitors want to connect.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swongy (Apr 29, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> What kind of security (WEP/WPA2) is on the wifi? Also do you have any sort of MAC address filtering (whitelist) enabled? I guarantee that's causing it. I have the same problem all the time because wifi security is a PITA. I always have issues where a device doesn't want to accept the password so I switch to Mac address filtering and the white list changes don't take effect so its a living hell when visitors want to connect.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi, according to the connection i have on my computer to the router, it is WEP-PSK. According to the network the phone sees, it is WPA/WPA2 PSK. i'm pretty sure there's no MAC address filtering but I'll check.  I don't know if this means anything, but I just rooted the phone today and after i uninstalled wifi calling with titanium backup, it gave me a repeated loop-looking message that said android kineto needed to be force closed, and it wouldn't stop popping up until i restored the wifi calling app [wifi wasn't even on]. Do you think there's something wrong with my phone's wifi?


----------



## kaywalkerdank (Apr 29, 2012)

jocala said:


> OK, you've got a working stock recovery, not ClockworkMod (cwm). In your case, I suggest Odin. Follow the instructions in the wiki. Once you are back to stock, install cwm before you do anything else.
> 
> Download Stock t679 & Odin ( return phone to stock) *HERE*
> Download Exhibit II 4G Recovery (CWM-based)* HERE*
> ...

Click to collapse



So I've downloaded and unzipped everything I was supposed to...I've read all of the instructions over and over and still I'm having the same problem: My computer isn't recognizing my phone. I've tried various samsung usb drivers..uninstall one and then install another...nothing...so for the past 3 days That's what I've been trying to figure out.


----------



## leckerbroetchen (Apr 29, 2012)

*Linux/Virtualbox*

This thread is a great source of information. Thanks to all developers for your great work!

Is it possible to root/flash the Exhibit II from Linux (Ubuntu) or has anyone done it under Virtualbox (Vista) before?


----------



## jocala (Apr 29, 2012)

kaywalkerdank said:


> So I've downloaded and unzipped everything I was supposed to...I've read all of the instructions over and over and still I'm having the same problem: My computer isn't recognizing my phone. I've tried various samsung usb drivers..uninstall one and then install another...nothing...so for the past 3 days That's what I've been trying to figure out.

Click to collapse



If the drivers don't work, try installing  Samsung Kies. Uninstall whatever drivers you've installed first.

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




leckerbroetchen said:


> This thread is a great source of information. Thanks to all developers for your great work!
> 
> Is it possible to root/flash the Exhibit II from Linux (Ubuntu) or has anyone done it under Virtualbox (Vista) before?

Click to collapse



The easiest way to root your Exhibit II is no longer zerg; just flash a custom rom or rooted kernel. No pc involved, just copy a zip file to your internal sdcard.  

If for whatever reason you decide to use zerg, you can do it from Windows Mac or Linux.


----------



## KemikalElite (Apr 29, 2012)

swongy said:


> Hi, according to the connection i have on my computer to the router, it is WEP-PSK. According to the network the phone sees, it is WPA/WPA2 PSK. i'm pretty sure there's no MAC address filtering but I'll check.  I don't know if this means anything, but I just rooted the phone today and after i uninstalled wifi calling with titanium backup, it gave me a repeated loop-looking message that said android kineto needed to be force closed, and it wouldn't stop popping up until i restored the wifi calling app [wifi wasn't even on]. Do you think there's something wrong with my phone's wifi?

Click to collapse



Yeah its some complex issue with accepting the password. Try disabling the password and it will most likely work. If it does, try switching the encryption type to either WEP or WPA2.

I know switching the password around is a real pain but its just that some devices don't want to work with certain encryption types. The same thing has been happening for years. You could ask about this issue anywhere and you would just be told that the router is causing the issue, they change their password type, the problem is fixed and the real issue of making the encryption compatible is never solved.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cu2cool (May 1, 2012)

kaywalkerdank said:


> So I've downloaded and unzipped everything I was supposed to...I've read all of the instructions over and over and still I'm having the same problem: My computer isn't recognizing my phone. I've tried various samsung usb drivers..uninstall one and then install another...nothing...so for the past 3 days That's what I've been trying to figure out.

Click to collapse



If your problem has to do with the computer not recognizing the phone in "Download" mode, make sure you download that driver I posted in the wiki.  Taken from the Samsung website, no Kies needed.  GL


----------



## jvnat (May 1, 2012)

swongy said:


> Hi, according to the connection i have on my computer to the router, it is WEP-PSK. According to the network the phone sees, it is WPA/WPA2 PSK. i'm pretty sure there's no MAC address filtering but I'll check.  I don't know if this means anything, but I just rooted the phone today and after i uninstalled wifi calling with titanium backup, it gave me a repeated loop-looking message that said android kineto needed to be force closed, and it wouldn't stop popping up until i restored the wifi calling app [wifi wasn't even on]. Do you think there's something wrong with my phone's wifi?

Click to collapse



You need to use the same encryption type WEP or WPA/2 that you setup on your wifi router and the associated passphrase.  If you have the option and all of your laptops/PCs/tablets/phonese/etc. can handle WPA2, use WPA2 as WEP is trivial to crack in 5 min or less.  Whatever encryption type you set on your wifi router, all devices have to use that same method and passphrase.


----------



## leckerbroetchen (May 2, 2012)

swongy said:


> I don't know if this means anything, but I just rooted the phone today and after i uninstalled wifi calling with titanium backup, it gave me a repeated loop-looking message that said android kineto needed to be force closed, and it wouldn't stop popping up until i restored the wifi calling app [wifi wasn't even on]. Do you think there's something wrong with my phone's wifi?

Click to collapse



FWIW I got the same kineto error after rooting the phone and uninstalling wifi-calling. Rebooting the phone fixes this.


----------



## airwickkk (May 3, 2012)

jocala said:


> ROM Manager does not support our phone unless you pay.  Try rebooting directly into CWM via the shutdown menu.
> 
> What do you mean pay? I'm curious because I want to be able to name/rename my backups without getting a size mismatch error in recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KemikalElite (May 3, 2012)

airwickkk said:


> jocala said:
> 
> 
> > ROM Manager does not support our phone unless you pay.  Try rebooting directly into CWM via the shutdown menu.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## airwickkk (May 3, 2012)

Ohh wow. That's a good one. I was pretty tempted to do that manual thing except I wasn't sure if picking a random device would be safe of not. 

Sent from Exhibit II via Tapatalk


----------



## jfroehlich (May 3, 2012)

airwickkk said:


> What do you mean pay? I'm curious because I want to be able to name/rename my backups without getting a size mismatch error in recovery.
> 
> 
> Sent from Exhibit II via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have no trouble with renamed backups - here's how I do it:

CWM creates a directory on /sdcard or /emmc:
   clockworkmod/backup/YYYY-MM-DD.HH.MM.SS

and creates the backup files (boot.img, cache.ext4.tar, data.ext4.tar, etc) in that directory.

I am able to rename the YYYY-MM-DD.HH.MM.SS directory by appending a suffix to the end of it (ie, -CM9-042612 or -XquiziT-6.1) and successfully restore from these directories. I haven't tried anything else, but this has been working fine for me since I started using it. Much better than trying to remember which ROM I was using at a given date/time.


----------



## zerg_protoss (May 8, 2012)

*exhibit II 4g getting 4g o 3.5g outside of usa in a network with 4g?*

hi im new to this forum this my first post thanks u for your atention guys 
well i bought my samsung exhibit II 4g from t-mobile and unlocked it and im using it here in my contry panama city in central america... using Cable and wireless network that it 3.5g and some other parts 4g
my questions 
1) is that my phone is not showing 3.5g nor H and that is what other androids shows, is this normal that my phone doesnt show 3.5 or H or the phone its not getting 3.5 o 4g? 
2) i using speed test and it showing downlod 3.23mbps 1.23Mbps upload with a ping of 83ms using the nearest server
is this speed 3.5g? 
thanks for everything


----------



## airwickkk (May 8, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> airwickkk said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is the Manual Flash Override but its a horrible idea to post the instructions.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## geraldus31 (May 12, 2012)

*UNLOCK*

cellunlocker.net took care of mine, about $25.00


----------



## dessert_knight (May 13, 2012)

*Phone couldn't boot, black screen of death.*

The Samsung Exhibit II 4G I bought 3 months ago decided to break today. I rooted the phone with zergrush 3 months ago, everything was fine until today. I did not install or do anything special to the phone before it break. Suddenly it just went off and when I try to switch it on again it would just stop at the Flash Screen.

So I searched around the forum and found this page on how to flash it with Odin. Everything went good until the last step "disconnecting port and rebooting device". An error message pop up about qhsusb_dload not found. The phone doesn't reboot itself, I waited another 5mins until Odin times out and it says "passed" before unplugging the phone. I tried to restart it but nothing happens, only blackscreen.

Currently the phone:
Couldn't reboot into Odin download mode.
Couldn't reboot using the "take out battery, press both sound button, plugin USB, put back battery" way.
My pc recognize the phone when I plugin the USB. (by saying qhsusb_dload not found only)

I searched around and found a Qualcomm driver to fix the qhsusb_dload issue. But that's about all. I still can't communicate with the phone nor can I make it show anything other than the black screen.

I searched around more but couldn't find a solution so I decided to post here. I already watched the short clip when registering, hope I do not break any rules here!

Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## cline2 (May 13, 2012)

I bought this phone from Walmart and activated it online for $30 a month.   My question is if I get any T-Mobile android phone and move sim card out of this phone into any T-Mobile android phone like T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy II.  Will I be able to pay $30 a month online same features everything that I have right now?? 


Thanks 
Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## jocala (May 13, 2012)

cline2 said:


> I bought this phone from Walmart and activated it online for $30 a month.   My question is if I get any T-Mobile android phone and move sim card out of this phone into any T-Mobile android phone like T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy II.  Will I be able to pay $30 a month online same features everything that I have right now??
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## cline2 (May 13, 2012)

jocala said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Cool.  Thanks


Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## MC Choctaw (May 14, 2012)

*Thanks to all @ xda-developers*

New poster here and thankfully I haven't encountered anything that I couldn't manage due to all the useful threads and helps posted here.

Apparently I don't get a "thanks" button as a new user (at least I don't see it in Firefox with Windows 7) but I didn't want to wait any longer to say thanks to everyone here for helping me get comfortable with my first Android device. Peace.


----------



## jocala (May 14, 2012)

MC Choctaw said:


> New poster here and thankfully I haven't encountered anything that I couldn't manage due to all the useful threads and helps posted here.
> 
> Apparently I don't get a "thanks" button as a new user (at least I don't see it in Firefox with Windows 7) but I didn't want to wait any longer to say thanks to everyone here for helping me get comfortable with my first Android device. Peace.

Click to collapse



Welcome out of lurk mode


----------



## KemikalElite (May 14, 2012)

MC Choctaw said:


> New poster here and thankfully I haven't encountered anything that I couldn't manage due to all the useful threads and helps posted here.
> 
> Apparently I don't get a "thanks" button as a new user (at least I don't see it in Firefox with Windows 7) but I didn't want to wait any longer to say thanks to everyone here for helping me get comfortable with my first Android device. Peace.

Click to collapse



That's a feature that doesn't unlock until standard Member Rank.

1. 1-29 Posts = Junior Member
2. 30-99 Posts = Member
3. 100+ Posts = Senior Member

Limit of Thanks per day to give is 5 but there is no limit to how much you can receive.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MC Choctaw (May 14, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> That's a feature that doesn't unlock until standard Member Rank.
> 
> 1. 1-29 Posts = Junior Member
> 2. 30-99 Posts = Member
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that info.  I'll never have 30 posts worth of helpful info to add to this forum.  (Plus, I married an engineer.  I don't need to come this board daily to be reminded about how little I know about technical stuff.)

On the flip side I'd probably give up and go with something else before I posted 30 times about problems with a phone.  

I didn't strip my phone down as far as many here did since I actually liked 2 or 3 of the 100 or so apps T-Mobile crammed onto this phone.   But I did have a comfort level from the info gathered here that let me create a pretty fast tool that is uniquely "mine" and does what I want it to do without a long-term contract.  (FIFY protected)  Again, thanks!

Oh, and for grins I changed email sigfile from, "T-Mobile, America's First Nationwide 4G Network" to

_"Brief reply because my Android mobile device can't drive for me... yet."_


----------



## enelyam (May 15, 2012)

Hummmm, i have a t679 that was not turning on. When i try to charge it, it wont charge kind of stays on the battery logo but it wont charge. Funny thing is that when i try to flash stock it will flash perfectly but will not boot. If i try to turn it on it stays on the samsung exhibit II logo but it will not get to the home screen. Im using odin 4.43, with ancora ops and stock firmware flashing it in one package. Have some one find these before? If so, how am i able to recover that phone. Oh, Btw it wont get into recovery either.... Maybe if i could find a firmware thats not one package it will resurrect who knows


----------



## dennis96411 (May 15, 2012)

enelyam said:


> Hummmm, i have a t679 that was not turning on. When i try to charge it, it wont charge kind of stays on the battery logo but it wont charge. Funny thing is that when i try to flash stock it will flash perfectly but will not boot. If i try to turn it on it stays on the samsung exhibit II logo but it will not get to the home screen. Im using odin 4.43, with ancora ops and stock firmware flashing it in one package. Have some one find these before? If so, how am i able to recover that phone. Oh, Btw it wont get into recovery either.... Maybe if i could find a firmware thats not one package it will resurrect who knows

Click to collapse



ODIN doesn't wipe anything, so your best bet is to flash CWM recovery and wipe first.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netbuzz (May 16, 2012)

*Love my Exhibit now!*

Hey there!
Just wanted to say thanks to Jocala and all the other hard working people here.

I got my Exhibit a month ago and rooted it right away.  I removed all the bloatware and installed CWM Recovery.  

I was getting annoyed and frustrated by many problems I've been having with this phone.  Mainly issues with performance, response times, etc.  GasBuddy would crash my phone and cause a reboot every single time I would attempt to update a price.  Using Google Navigation was a hit or miss, sometimes it would just sit there trying to obtain a GPS lock forever, sometimes it would cause a reboot.  Trying to use Pandora and Navigation at the same time was often problematic.
Sometimes my phone would just start rebooting in an endless loop for no apparent reason.  I noticed it was helpful to keep "frequently used apps" on internal memory rather than external SD card, and turning off WiFi when not needed would often help, but even with these it would get into a reboot loop at least once or twice a day.
Most games, such as Temple Run, were next to impossible to play, they would just sloooow down after couple minutes and be unusable.
No memory managers, system cleaners, and many other utilities were able to help.

I assumed I would just uninstall EVERYTHING but minimum required apps and gift the phone to my wife and I would upgrade to one of these $600 phones.

Then couple days ago I gave it a try and installed the CM9 MOD.  Boy, what a difference!  Everything is fast, speedy, and just the way it should be!
For the past 2 days I've been trying my hardest to break it, crash it, cause a reboot.  Nothing!
All games run great, it seems never to be out of memory.
I know the camera doesn't work (for now, I know jocala will eventually get it working) but it's a small price to pay in exchange for performance and features.  Perhaps I will try GrooveIP again and see if I can get better results.

So, thanks to all again!

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

While I was on stock ROM I kept apps on internal storage, and games and "not so important" apps on external SD card.  

After installing CM9 Mod, after the first boot, the App Store installed all my applications that were previously present on internal storage, but none of the ones that were on the external SD.  The content on external SD is present but the applications are not showing as installed.  Is there a way to get them to install in such a way that they would keep their current settings?

I tried just re-installing the applications from the App Store, but all their settings and game progress and high scores were reset to default.  Is there a way around it?


----------



## KemikalElite (May 16, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> Hey there!
> Just wanted to say thanks to Jocala and all the other hard working people here.
> 
> I got my Exhibit a month ago and rooted it right away.  I removed all the bloatware and installed CWM Recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup from the market. It's really well designed and useful for preserving data across roms. I would watch the video on the market page before using it though.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netbuzz (May 16, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Titanium Backup from the market. It's really well designed and useful for preserving data across roms. I would watch the video on the market page before using it though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What a shame, cause I actually have been using it already.  I did a ROM backup before CM9 flash, I should have thought of doing a Titanium backup as well.  Oh well, it won't happen again...


----------



## stab244 (May 16, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> What a shame, cause I actually have been using it already.  I did a ROM backup before CM9 flash, I should have thought of doing a Titanium backup as well.  Oh well, it won't happen again...

Click to collapse



You could just flash back to the backup and use TB to back up apps and then flash to CM9 again. Make a backup of CM9 first of course. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enelyam (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, thought of that also. Problem is that the phone wont even get to recovery and i have not found an ODIN flashable recovery for the exhibit 2 which is the only chance i have to make this work


----------



## alcohol25 (May 18, 2012)

Still Haven't Found What You're Looking For? Look in here at the second post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22795863


----------



## ja5219 (May 19, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> Hey there!
> Just wanted to say thanks to Jocala and all the other hard working people here.
> 
> I got my Exhibit a month ago and rooted it right away.  I removed all the bloatware and installed CWM Recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh, I thought I was going crazy. I cannot for the life of me figure out why this phone's GPS and GasBuddy hate each other. My phone would restart everytime with this app. Even contacted the developer, sent him some logs but nothing.

Glad to hear you're now no longer having those issues, I'm still on the stock ROM but no longer use the GPS with gasbuddy (such a shame). I have rooted my phone but still haven't brought myself to install anything on it. Maybe soon.


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 23, 2012)

*general questions about exhibit2*

Hi,
New here.  Clicked through a link on android forums and ended up here. Great information. I was interested in rooting my phone and  installing a custom rom but after reading much of this thread my head is spinning. 

I really like the phone. It seemed to be the best offered for prepaid that wasnt on sprint. My husband is VM on sprint and we found if we are in a rural area one or the other has service this way. 

My questions. The battery charged notification wakes me up every night. I have tried to turn it off but cant see where its possible. I even tried adjusting system notifications with no luck. Its beyond me why they decided I needed to know the battery was charged with a tone and the screen going full brightness. 

-I was wondering if with a root and a rom if its possible to shut off the battery charged notification. Am I the only one that hates it? 

I have an old incredible POS that was provided by work I got laid off but kept the phone. I really like the keyboard on the htc. I like not having to click to the number screen for punctuation symbols. 

-Does any of the custom roms offer a different keyboard layout more like the htc? 

-Will rooting help the phone be more responsive? Going from the incredible its a little irritating. It ignores my button presses or sits on a blank screen for several seconds after unlocking. I found some info on V6 supercharger is that my only answer to speed the phone up?

Has anyone had a problem with the gps being flakey? Wondering if it is a problem from when I tried GO launcher. I uninstalled it because it was causing problems with everything they offered a separate app for. I had to resend all my handcent texts 10 times before they would go.

Hopefully I can get over the fear of screwing up my phone and just root it.


----------



## Willielf (May 23, 2012)

> Hi,<br />
> New here.  Clicked through a link on android forums and ended up here. Great information. I was interested in rooting my phone and  installing a custom rom but after reading much of this thread my head is spinning. <br />
> <br />
> I really like the phone. It seemed to be the best offered for prepaid that wasnt on sprint. My husband is VM on sprint and we found if we are in a rural area one or the other has service this way. <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



I really recommend flashing jocala's peach sunrise rom. Basically, it is the stock rom, but is debloated. It is also amazingly fast. However you will need to flash clockworkmod first. 

There really is no way to mess up he phone. If you mess up, you can just flash the firmwares again. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 23, 2012)

Willielf said:


> I really recommend flashing jocala's peach sunrise rom. Basically, it is the stock rom, but is debloated. It is also amazingly fast. However you will need to flash clockworkmod first.
> 
> There really is no way to mess up he phone. If you mess up, you can just flash the firmwares again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is the rom i had pretty much picked out.

Does the battery charged notification still alert with the rom?


----------



## Willielf (May 23, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> That is the rom i had pretty much picked out.
> 
> Does the battery charged notification still alert with the rom?

Click to collapse



I leave my phone in silent/vibrate most of the time, so I don't hear it.. Not sure if there is a sound in non silent mode though. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 23, 2012)

Willielf said:


> I leave my phone in silent/vibrate most of the time, so I don't hear it.. Not sure if there is a sound in non silent mode though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sadly, not an option for me. I manage several servers and the emergency number at work goes to my phone. The vibrating would probably wake me up but I cant take the chance.


----------



## stab244 (May 23, 2012)

The CM9 ROM doesn't have that notification but then you lose camera functionality. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willielf (May 23, 2012)

stab244 said:


> The CM9 ROM doesn't have that notification but then you lose camera functionality.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been using CM9 for the past month, but i decided to go back down. Gingerbread is still more stable and runs a lot smoother. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willielf (May 23, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> Sadly, not an option for me. I manage several servers and the emergency number at work goes to my phone. The vibrating would probably wake me up but I cant take the chance.

Click to collapse



Have you tried turning off notification sounds? 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfroehlich (May 23, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> That is the rom i had pretty much picked out.
> 
> Does the battery charged notification still alert with the rom?

Click to collapse



The battery charged tone is absent on Peach and XquiziT, though the notification does turn the screen on. Both roms are very nice.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 23, 2012)

Willielf said:


> I've been using CM9 for the past month, but i decided to go back down. Gingerbread is still more stable and runs a lot smoother.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What did rom did you go back down to?

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




jfroehlich said:


> The battery charged tone is absent on Peach and XquiziT, though the notification does turn the screen on. Both roms are very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



I can handle the screen turning on, good to know that about both roms. Cwm9 wont work because I use my camera often and need it when I do audits.


----------



## Willielf (May 23, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> What did rom did you go back down to?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on peach sunrise. I tried to flash rebelrom, but for some reason, I had some wifi and rom issues, so I went to peach. Although I am really glad that I did. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netscorer (May 25, 2012)

I just bought the phone and rooted it for now. Would I miss anything from stock if I go to custom ROM? For example, WiFi calling which I find nice so far.

Also, on unrelated topic, can anyone tell me how do I switch from USB storage (internal card) for my Android files to external SD card? USB storage is only 2GB and it is insufficient for my music and photo cache. For example, Google Music keeps cache in Android folder and Amazon keeps it's own cache and downloaded songs in AmazonMP3 folder, both on internal card by default. Neither program gives an option to select custom folder, so if I want them to switch to external card, I need to make some change in system properties. Would really appreciate if this can be explained.


----------



## Willielf (May 25, 2012)

netscorer said:


> I just bought the phone and rooted it for now. Would I miss anything from stock if I go to custom ROM? For example, WiFi calling which I find nice so far.
> 
> Also, on unrelated topic, can anyone tell me how do I switch from USB storage (internal card) for my Android files to external SD card? USB storage is only 2GB and it is insufficient for my music and photo cache. For example, Google Music keeps cache in Android folder and Amazon keeps it's own cache and downloaded songs in AmazonMP3 folder, both on internal card by default. Neither program gives an option to select custom folder, so if I want them to switch to external card, I need to make some change in system properties. Would really appreciate if this can be explained.

Click to collapse



Look on jocala's peach sunrise forum. There is a link to a swapsd which you can flash to do it. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netscorer (May 25, 2012)

Willielf said:


> Look on jocala's peach sunrise forum. There is a link to a swapsd which you can flash to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, I found it on the Wiki page as well. Will check back if I have any issues swapping the storage.


----------



## Willielf (May 25, 2012)

netscorer said:


> Thanks, I found it on the Wiki page as well. Will check back if I have any issues swapping the storage.

Click to collapse



Np  there shouldn't be any problems. I've done it many times with the regular one and the cm version

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jocala (May 26, 2012)

*Help this guy?*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=26554777&postcount=1


----------



## rmayesjr (May 26, 2012)

*exhibit 2 wont boot past t mobile screen*

Hey xda world. I am a noobie even though ive been on this site for over 3 yrs theres so much i dont know. I recently bought a samsung exhibit2 i rooted it and then i tried putting beats audio on it. The installation went fine but now when i go to start my phone up it wont go past the tmobile screen I can still boot in recovery mode but i dont know how to get it to reboot normally.Please will a xda genius help me get my phone working again.


----------



## Willielf (May 26, 2012)

rmayesjr said:


> Hey xda world. I am a noobie even though ive been on this site for over 3 yrs theres so much i dont know. I recently bought a samsung exhibit2 i rooted it and then i tried putting beats audio on it. The installation went fine but now when i go to start my phone up it wont go past the tmobile screen I can still boot in recovery mode but i dont know how to get it to reboot normally.Please will a xda genius help me get my phone working again.

Click to collapse



Did you flash the one that was not for the samsung galaxy? Cuz that was what happened to me too. All you have to do is reflash your firmware. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jocala (May 28, 2012)

rmayesjr said:


> Hey xda world. I am a noobie even though ive been on this site for over 3 yrs theres so much i dont know. I recently bought a samsung exhibit2 i rooted it and then i tried putting beats audio on it. The installation went fine but now when i go to start my phone up it wont go past the tmobile screen I can still boot in recovery mode but i dont know how to get it to reboot normally.Please will a xda genius help me get my phone working again.

Click to collapse



Start here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Exhibit_II_4G


----------



## hugotias (May 28, 2012)

Willielf said:


> Look on jocala's peach sunrise forum. There is a link to a swapsd which you can flash to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




So where I can find the details to use swapsd besides the link on wiki......many questions about how to use this, say, should I partition the external SD? how to switch back from swap? etc....thanks

PS: Totally a newbie. A million thanks to jocala and all other developers!


----------



## jocala (May 28, 2012)

hugotias said:


> So where I can find the details to use swapsd besides the link on wiki......many questions about how to use this, say, should I partition the external SD? how to switch back from swap? etc....thanks
> 
> PS: Totally a newbie. A million thanks to jocala and all other developers!

Click to collapse



What don't you understand in the wiki instructions?

p.s. the wiki doesn't mention partitioning the sd...so, no don't partition the sd


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 29, 2012)

Few questions...

Are the drivers that install when using kies by usb all the drivers I need?

Does the factory data reset reset data/cache/dalvikc ?

Do I install titanium backup before rooting? 

Is clockwork mod and clockwork recovery the same thing?

thanks again 
BGN


----------



## netbuzz (May 29, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> Few questions...
> 
> 
> Do I install titanium backup before rooting?

Click to collapse



As specified at the beginning of the description and in the title of the application, yes, the phone needs to be rooted first.  



> Is clockwork mod and clockwork recovery the same thing?

Click to collapse



Not quite.  The name of company that writes the app is ClockWorkMod.  Their app called Rom Manager is an application installed on the phone that allows installation of Recovery and custom ROMs on supported phones.  Exhibit 2 is NOT a supported phone, so you don't need it.
You need the Recovery piece, it's a special mode that allows you to boot your phone into to replace/modify the ROM (OS).
Since Exhibit 2 is not supported, you need a Custom Recovery, one that jocala modified just for our phone.  You will need to follow his directions to install it properly.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21498644#post21498644
THis will replace your Samsung built in Recovery mode to CMW custom recovery that is much more powerful and needed for custom ROM flashing.



> thanks again
> BGN

Click to collapse


----------



## ja5219 (May 29, 2012)

Look what we have here...:
http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4259

Apparently a new update for the Exhibit II coming starting tomorrow...


> Android version 2.3.6 / Software T679UVLE1
> Version:
> Android version 2.3.6 / Software T679UVLE1
> Over-the-air Update (33MB)
> ...

Click to collapse



BIG QUESTION, would I be able to apply this update properly if im rooted? I used the Zerg Rush Root method to root my phone.. that's all i've done to it.. Will it affect me ?


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## jocala (May 29, 2012)

ja5219 said:


> Look what we have here...:
> http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4259
> 
> Apparently a new update for the Exhibit II coming starting tomorrow...
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess we'll find out soon


----------



## philhull (May 30, 2012)

*Galaxy Exhibit?*



ja5219 said:


> Look what we have here...:
> http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4259
> 
> Apparently a new update for the Exhibit II coming starting tomorrow...
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe since our device will now have "Galaxy" in the title we can get our own forum or at least a sub-forum on the Galaxy W board.  I think it's dumb to re-brand the phone after it's been out for so long, but if it works to our benefit then more's the better.


----------



## jocala (May 30, 2012)

philhull said:


> Maybe since our device will now have "Galaxy" in the title we can get our own forum or at least a sub-forum on the Galaxy W board.  I think it's dumb to re-brand the phone after it's been out for so long, but if it works to our benefit then more's the better.

Click to collapse



My God I agree. Galaxy Exhibit 4G users deserve better. A $200 no-contract phone as good as this is has a solid life ahead of it.

Edit: I've changed the titles of my threads to cite Galaxy Exhibit 4G as primary device name. I edited the wiki, but don't know how to change the catagory name or add an alternate catagory name, so the title is still Exhibit II


----------



## KemikalElite (May 30, 2012)

jocala said:


> My God I agree. Galaxy Exhibit 4G users deserve better. A $200 no-contract phone as good as this is has a solid life ahead of it.
> 
> Edit: I've changed the titles of my threads to cite Galaxy Exhibit 4G as primary device name. I edited the wiki, but don't know how to change the catagory name or add an alternate catagory name, so the title is still Exhibit II

Click to collapse



So if this is a rebranded device doesn't this mean we need an updated RLE splash? Do you think the OTA will have a new RLE?

Really we could just call it the Galaxy E for short since there's already a Galaxy S,	W, Y, and just every other letter of the rainbow. It's just like the SGS only SGE instead. I feel like my phone just raised $50 in value.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jocala (May 30, 2012)

KemikalElite said:


> Really we could just call it the Galaxy E for short since there's already a Galaxy S,    W, Y, and just every other letter of the rainbow. It's just like the SGS only SGE instead. I feel like my phone just raised $50 in value.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL,  +1 

(I already changed my irc channel name to galaxy_e


----------



## airwickkk (May 30, 2012)

S I think is for super, w is for wonder, and y? Young maybe? I believe the galaxy ys' are usually small.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 30, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> As specified at the beginning of the description and in the title of the application, yes, the phone needs to be rooted first.
> 
> 
> Not quite.  The name of company that writes the app is ClockWorkMod.  Their app called Rom Manager is an application installed on the phone that allows installation of Recovery and custom ROMs on supported phones.  Exhibit 2 is NOT a supported phone, so you don't need it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have looked at my phones folders in explore and dont see /mnt/sdcard. The only storage I see is usb storage. Is there another way I need to look at the files to see the mnt/sdcard?


----------



## Willielf (May 30, 2012)

airwickkk said:


> S I think is for super, w is for wonder, and y? Young maybe? I believe the galaxy ys' are usually small.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So what would e be? Exciting? 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faridsarvar (May 30, 2012)

tnx


----------



## jfroehlich (May 30, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> I have looked at my phones folders in explore and dont see /mnt/sdcard. The only storage I see is usb storage. Is there another way I need to look at the files to see the mnt/sdcard?

Click to collapse



The stock "Files" app will open to /mnt/sdcard and calls it /. The removable sdcard is mounted on /mnt/sdcard/external_sd.

Use ES File Explorer for an app that will give you access to the whole system.


----------



## Willielf (May 30, 2012)

anyone update their phone yet?


----------



## netbuzz (May 30, 2012)

Willielf said:


> anyone update their phone yet?

Click to collapse



I am running XquiziT rom.  When I click on Software Update, nothing happens.  Nothing.  With a stock rom I believe it would display "No Firmware".  This one does nothing.


----------



## Willielf (May 30, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> I am running XquiziT rom.  When I click on Software Update, nothing happens.  Nothing.  With a stock rom I believe it would display "No Firmware".  This one does nothing.

Click to collapse



according to tmobile, you should get an automatic notification on your phone that tells you to update.


----------



## netbuzz (May 30, 2012)

Willielf said:


> according to tmobile, you should get an automatic notification on your phone that tells you to update.

Click to collapse



I just wonder how that works on rooted and non-stock rom phones.  Also, I am sure not everyone will get it the first day.  If will take some time to do a rollout.


----------



## jfroehlich (May 30, 2012)

BoldlyGoingNowhere said:


> I can handle the screen turning on, good to know that about both roms. Cwm9 wont work because I use my camera often and need it when I do audits.

Click to collapse



So apparently I misspoke about that the battery charged sound being absent on XquiziT, and now I'm wondering if I was correct about peach either. It is very easy to fix, however, as long as you are rooted. Just remove /system/media/audio/ui/TW_Battery_caution.ogg.

If you want the phone to be quiet when you plug it in, remove /system/media/audio/ui/Charger_Connection.ogg.

If you want to get rid of startup or shutdown sounds, check here


----------



## netbuzz (May 30, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> So apparently I misspoke about that the battery charged sound being absent on XquiziT, and now I'm wondering if I was correct about peach either. It is very easy to fix, however, as long as you are rooted. Just remove /system/media/audio/ui/TW_Battery_caution.ogg.
> 
> If you want the phone to be quiet when you plug it in, remove /system/media/audio/ui/Charger_Connection.ogg.
> 
> If you want to get rid of startup or shutdown sounds, check here

Click to collapse



That's funny because I am on XquiziT and normally I keep my phone on quiet.  Today I left the sound on and it chimed when the battery recharged and I instantly remembered your post...


----------



## Willielf (May 30, 2012)

Has anybody been able to update? 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willielf (May 31, 2012)

I flashed back to stock... Waiting for the ota update now... 

Tried to use Kies, but it doesn't work for some reason.. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 31, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> So apparently I misspoke about that the battery charged sound being absent on XquiziT, and now I'm wondering if I was correct about peach either. It is very easy to fix, however, as long as you are rooted. Just remove /system/media/audio/ui/TW_Battery_caution.ogg.
> 
> If you want the phone to be quiet when you plug it in, remove /system/media/audio/ui/Charger_Connection.ogg.
> 
> If you want to get rid of startup or shutdown sounds, check here

Click to collapse



Thanks for finding those files that's awesome. 

Yeah the other night I had it on vibrate because I was messing around with it and the beeps and stuff was bothering my sleeping husband. Anyway I keep the phone in a wooden charging caddy thing at night. When the battery finished it let out this roar that sounded like a monster. It startled the crap out of me and my adrenaline shot up so bad that I couldn't get back to sleep.  

So pretty much vibrate is worse than a beep. lol


----------



## jocala (May 31, 2012)

*Warning!*

There's one report of zergrush failing to root our device post update.

This could well be a problem.  One of the  "improvements" claimed on the  update page is "Google Security Fix."   This could well be code for  "plug the zergrush hole" 

If you're bitten by this, try flashing back to original stock via my   flash2stock or odin, or try flashing my rooted kernel.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## ahmad437 (May 31, 2012)

I updated the T679UVLE1, tried to root with zergrush, but it failed to root the phone, I try to post the screen shots a bit later.


----------



## jocala (May 31, 2012)

ahmad437 said:


> I updated the T679UVLE1, tried to root with zergrush, but it failed to root the phone, I try to post the screen shots a bit later.

Click to collapse



The new update disables zerg. You are the third confirmation.


----------



## jfroehlich (May 31, 2012)

jocala said:


> The new update disables zerg. You are the third confirmation.

Click to collapse



Does that mean we have to come up with another root method, or should your rooted kernel work?


----------



## jocala (May 31, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> Does that mean we have to come up with another root method, or should your rooted kernel work?

Click to collapse



idk yet.


----------



## ahmad437 (May 31, 2012)

Here is the screen shot of zergrush activity.


----------



## ahmad437 (May 31, 2012)

Screen shot of my phone.


----------



## KemikalElite (May 31, 2012)

ahmad437 said:


> Here is the screen shot of zergrush activity.

Click to collapse





Seriiez said:


> I can confirm zerg no longer works after update. I was able to save *T679UVLE1_T679UVLE1_T679UVLE1_HOME.tar.md5* when i was updating through kies. would you like me to upload it somewhere.

Click to collapse





ahmad437 said:


> Screen shot of my phone.

Click to collapse



Nice. If we can establish root for it do you think you can provide a system dump for those who have not received the update?


----------



## ahmad437 (May 31, 2012)

How can I get system dump or logcat what ever , I don't know how to get it, if you can guide me, I think I'll be able to.
Edit: Well, I been able to get system dump from my phone, where can I upload?


----------



## jocala (May 31, 2012)

*Our Update*

Thanks to Seriiez, I have a copy of the update in tar format. Basically, it's a new bloat-filled rom with a new kernel.  The only root method thus far is to flash my rooted kernel. However, this drops you back a kernel version to 2.6.35.7. You can also flash cwm with the stock recovery (no, you don't need to rename it update.zip) and install the rom of your choice, more or less putting you back to square one.

Still, this will drop you back 2.6.35. This will not change until we get source code for the new kernel and root it.

Pulling an update from the new release to patch current systems would be a bear. What I've got to work with is a kernel w/o source and a system partition.  Identifying which bits are new and which are old in the new /system partition isn't something I want to undertake.

Still, it's possible to build a debloated rom using the current material. That's what I'm going work on this weekend, among other things


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (May 31, 2012)

ahmad437 said:


> I updated the T679UVLE1, tried to root with zergrush, but it failed to root the phone, I try to post the screen shots a bit later.

Click to collapse



Whats your opinion of the update? Anything different?


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

*new kernel/recovery for update*

The *Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Thread*  is where you'll find the Galaxy Exhibit rooted kernel, recovery and new rooted UVLE1 ROM.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

*You are the man!*



jocala said:


> t679-beta1-kernel.zip  is kernel 2.6.35.7 from the t679 update pushed by T-Mobile on 5/30/12. This kernel is rooted; if you flash it via stock recovery or cwm your new build will be rooted with Superuser.apk and Busybox will be installed. Since we do not yet have kernel source I can't yet build modules or do much in the way of customization. It is what it is.
> 
> Also installed is a new version of my clockworkmod fork. It too is beta.

Click to collapse



Thanks a million. I wasn't too happy being unrooted after the new update. I had just flashed your old kernel back no more than half hour ago and then of course you upload a new one! Works great so far. Your hard work is very appreciated my friend.

BTW the Android update process for the phone using Kies was a NIGHTMARE. Took several attempts before it finally worked and not to mention installing the Kies software on my PC took several attempts as well. All this trouble might have been worth it for an ICS update but I really don't know about this one.


----------



## Tyler03737 (Jun 1, 2012)

I need a little help. I am try to return my Exhibit II to stock so I can sell it because I just got the Droid Razr but I can not find any stock files or anything to put it back at stock and unroot it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Thanks a million. I wasn't too happy being unrooted after the new update. I had just flashed your old kernel back no more than half hour ago and then of course you upload a new one! Works great so far. Your hard work is very appreciated my friend.
> 
> BTW the Android update process for the phone using Kies was a NIGHTMARE. Took several attempts before it finally worked and not to mention installing the Kies software on my PC took several attempts as well. All this trouble might have been worth it for an ICS update but I really don't know about this one.

Click to collapse



Please re-download @ The *Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Thread* where you'll find the Galaxy Exhibit rooted kernel, recovery and new rooted UVLE1 ROM.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> Please re-download!

Click to collapse



Just downloaded, this one isn't working unfortunately. I have the stock rom and the wi-fi doesn't work. I know you're working hard on this so I'll be checking back later for the update.


----------



## richardlibeau (Jun 1, 2012)

Tyler03737 said:


> I need a little help. I am try to return my Exhibit II to stock so I can sell it because I just got the Droid Razr but I can not find any stock files or anything to put it back at stock and unroot it. Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Download jocalas t679 flash2stock zip. You will have stock and no root.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willielf (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> Please re-download!

Click to collapse



Still has wifi errors with rebelrom. Idk about any of the others. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

Willielf said:


> Still has wifi errors with rebelrom. Idk about any of the others.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is for the new build only.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




ArtfulDodger said:


> Just downloaded, this one isn't working unfortunately. I have the stock rom and the wi-fi doesn't work. I know you're working hard on this so I'll be checking back later for the update.

Click to collapse



That's interesting. I wonder if T-Mobile's OTA patch does not update the kernel...At any rate, you need to flash back to original stock to get your wifi back.  I'll add a note to the download.


Please re-download @ The *Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Thread* where you'll find the Galaxy Exhibit rooted kernel, recovery and new rooted UVLE1 ROM.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> This is for the new build only.

Click to collapse



Any idea why it wouldn't work on the stock rom with the new update? The first kernel you posted last night worked, but not the one you uploaded later. I also can't get apps that need root to work now either, they were working too.

Thanks!


----------



## detdett (Jun 1, 2012)

Any issues with wifi on both either roms? I don't intend to get a data plan and will use it strictly on wifi based


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

detdett said:


> Any issues with wifi on both either roms? I don't intend to get a data plan and will use it strictly on wifi based

Click to collapse



Yes, see my earlier posts.


----------



## detdett (Jun 1, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Yes, see my earlier posts.

Click to collapse



I finished reading your other posts. The wifi issue is after you installed the new update from t mobile, correct?


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

detdett said:


> I finished reading your other posts. The wifi issue is after you installed the new update from t mobile, correct?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's correct. I just tried flashing back to Jocala's old kernel and then the new one again, that doesn't work either. I would have been better off keeping that  first one he posted last night around 1:30, that one was working.


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Any idea why it wouldn't work on the stock rom with the new update? The first kernel you posted last night worked, but not the one you uploaded later. I also can't get apps that need root to work now either, they were working too.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



How did you apply your update. OTA, Kies or Odin?


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> How did you apply your update. OTA, Kies or Odin?

Click to collapse



Used Kies.


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Used Kies.

Click to collapse



Try again with Odin, then flash the rooted kernel.

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




detdett said:


> Any issues with wifi on both either roms? I don't intend to get a data plan and will use it strictly on wifi based

Click to collapse



What you're seeing right now is the typical aftermath of an update. Normally, wifi works fine with all roms. I don't use a data plan either and do most of my calling via wifi.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> Try again with Odin, then flash the rooted kernel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't used Odin before but guess I'm going to have learn how. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Haven't used Odin before but guess I'm going to have learn how. I'll let you know what happens.

Click to collapse



Odin's a pita, but not hard to use. If you'd rather wait, I'm working on a full rom update. 

Edit: Now available @ The *Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Thread* where you'll find the Galaxy Exhibit rooted kernel, recovery and new rooted UVLE1 ROM.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> Odin's a pita, but not hard to use. If you'd rather wait, I'm working on a full rom update.

Click to collapse



Sounds great, thanks.


----------



## detdett (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> Try again with Odin, then flash the rooted kernel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey jocala, I am about to flash my t679m to one of the roms... since i got it unlocked, will installing a new rom "lock" it again. If not, great. If so, does that mean I have to unlock it again using the old code or will I need a new one?


----------



## hugotias (Jun 1, 2012)

jocala said:


> What don't you understand in the wiki instructions?
> 
> p.s. the wiki doesn't mention partitioning the sd...so, no don't partition the sd

Click to collapse



thanks, got it to work...and now i have a 32GB usb storage


----------



## jocala (Jun 1, 2012)

*Moving*

Friends, look for me at the *Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Thread*

That's where you'll find the Galaxy Exhibit rooted kernel, recovery and new rooted UVLE1 ROM.

Thanks 

p.s. this will be my final support post in this thread.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 1, 2012)

*Fixed!*



jocala said:


> Friends, look for me at the *Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Thread*
> 
> That's where you'll find the Galaxy Exhibit rooted kernel, recovery and new rooted UVLE1 ROM.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Well FINALLY figured out Odin (version needed, steps, etc). Flashed the update and your new kernel, everything is hunky spunky. Is the rooted rom you made better or would just be the same thing I have now? BTW the link you made is missing the slash, should be like this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26860509#post26860509

On a side note you should get an award for all this stuff or something. If it was hard just doing what I had to do can't imagine what it's like on your end of things. You deliver the goods in a timely manner too!


----------



## airwickkk (Jun 2, 2012)

The update adds some ics style eye candy, like the ics style over scroll effect, and the slider to answer a phone call. But, it completely removes scrollable wallpapers. Even on stock wallpapers.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## free2saute (Jun 5, 2012)

My wife's exhibit was working fine trying to change rom but when i go into cwm and click on any option all i get is the hat with the wheel need some help here please


----------



## BoldlyGoingNowhere (Jun 5, 2012)

free2saute said:


> My wife's exhibit was working fine trying to change rom but when i go into cwm and click on any option all i get is the hat with the wheel need some help here please

Click to collapse



I cant help you but everyone pretty much has moved over to the new galaxy exhibit thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1686384&page=9  Repost your question in the new thread. Someone should see it there.


----------



## netbuzz (Jun 5, 2012)

free2saute said:


> My wife's exhibit was working fine trying to change rom but when i go into cwm and click on any option all i get is the hat with the wheel need some help here please

Click to collapse



Are you sure you're clicking the Home button to accept you choices?


----------



## jlp2d (Jun 10, 2012)

*Wifi tethering and $30 Unlimited (5GB at 4G) plan*

So it looks like there are a few options now for the Exhibit II 4G as far as roms are concerned.  Has anyone had success with the wifi tethering while using the $30 Unlimited (5GB at 4G) prepay plan from WallyWorld?  Just wondering as I'm looking at this as an option.

Thank you


----------



## vx117 (Jun 11, 2012)

jlp2d said:


> So it looks like there are a few options now for the Exhibit II 4G as far as roms are concerned.  Has anyone had success with the wifi tethering while using the $30 Unlimited (5GB at 4G) prepay plan from WallyWorld?  Just wondering as I'm looking at this as an option.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



It's hard to tether now that T-mobile is becoming stricter. I say the only 99.99% foolproof way to tether is to use clockwork mod tether app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.tether&hl=en


----------



## airwickkk (Jun 13, 2012)

jlp2d said:


> So it looks like there are a few options now for the Exhibit II 4G as far as roms are concerned.  Has anyone had success with the wifi tethering while using the $30 Unlimited (5GB at 4G) prepay plan from WallyWorld?  Just wondering as I'm looking at this as an option.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I've heard freezing tethering manager allows you to use tethering.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## netbuzz (Jun 14, 2012)

jlp2d said:


> So it looks like there are a few options now for the Exhibit II 4G as far as roms are concerned.  Has anyone had success with the wifi tethering while using the $30 Unlimited (5GB at 4G) prepay plan from WallyWorld?  Just wondering as I'm looking at this as an option.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I've tried a couple different apps, one would not work with WPA, the other would not let me turn on Wi-Fi after done tethering.  Friend recommended FoxFi, that works like a charm for me.  It's free in the play store.  I have the $30 plan and unlocked phone.

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




netbuzz said:


> I've tried a couple different apps, one would not work with WPA, the other would not let me turn on Wi-Fi after done tethering.  Friend recommended FoxFi, that works like a charm for me.  It's free in the play store.  I have the $30 plan and unlocked phone.

Click to collapse



I meant rooted, who cares about unlocking...


----------



## ToStymiedBoar (Jun 16, 2012)

airwickkk said:


> I've heard freezing tethering manager allows you to use tethering.

Click to collapse



I have the same plan and have used Barnacle Tether with the stock ROM. You have to freeze the TMO tethering manager.  I used Titanium Backup to do that. they latest Rebel Rom build has a built-in tethering app and the TMO app has been removed. I still added Barnicle Tether for redundancy and I like that it displays the up and down data stats.  I have used both a laptop and tablet with them.

I have to add that Barnacle shows up as an ad-hoc connection while the built-in shows up as infrastructure. This may be an issue for those using a kindle fire to connect. I've read that some had problems using ad-hoc connections. 

Just in case you or anyone else don't know, since TMO has rebranded this phone as the Galaxy Exhibit,a new thread has been started. You can find it here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1686384

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## airwickkk (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, freezing it works flawlessly. If you purchased their tethering package (if using this phone on contract) you still couldn't use mobile data on the phone while its broadcasting, but freezing it not only allows you to tether but let's you use the phones data too. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr0yz (Jun 17, 2012)

IF U GOTTA stock Exhibit 2 4g out the box use Jocalas uvle1.deodexed.zip file to root your phone just check out the thread jocala got this phone on lock when it comes to rooting and tweaking. Once thats done download Clockworkmod Tether from the google play store you wont have anymore issues with tethering on $30 unlimited text 5gb 4g data and 100 talk min plan

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregbt69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Best rom so far. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## jaysinpcola (Jun 18, 2012)

*Unlocking my exhibit ii*

ok I have read several posts and I to would like to unlock my phone. I have a T-mobile EXHIBIT II and I want to nuse mt AT&T sim card in it. I just really like this phone.
I dont wanna pay the 25.00 to unlock it tho... can anyone help me out


----------



## jfroehlich (Jun 18, 2012)

jaysinpcola said:


> ok I have read several posts and I to would like to unlock my phone. I have a T-mobile EXHIBIT II and I want to nuse mt AT&T sim card in it. I just really like this phone.
> I dont wanna pay the 25.00 to unlock it tho... can anyone help me out

Click to collapse



It has been mentioned that you can request one from T-Mobile if you have had your T-Mobile account for 60+ days. Otherwise your only option would be to purchase an unlock code.


----------



## gregbt69 (Jun 18, 2012)

trying to post larger photo


----------



## rmayesjr (Jun 20, 2012)

*update*

Thanks for the help you are a legend in my book. One more thing do you think you can help me install beats audio the correct way because I keep running into the same problem. Sorry for bothering you im just trying to master my skills so i can one day help others ya know pay it foward


----------



## richardlibeau (Jun 20, 2012)

rmayesjr said:


> Thanks for the help you are a legend in my book. One more thing do you think you can help me install beats audio the correct way because I keep running into the same problem. Sorry for bothering you im just trying to master my skills so i can one day help others ya know pay it foward

Click to collapse




Install beats from market to sd card then flash.install xloud too if you want more volume. Or audio para 4csv audio pre process and audio filter files to boost volume
Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi28479 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaysinpcola said:


> ok I have read several posts and I to would like to unlock my phone. I have a T-mobile EXHIBIT II and I want to nuse mt AT&T sim card in it. I just really like this phone.
> I dont wanna pay the 25.00 to unlock it tho... can anyone help me out

Click to collapse



help offered on this link...i got my Tmo Exhibit unlocked by Kachman
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494315&highlight=samsung+exhibit+4g


----------



## ryanmm (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone else get a firmware update today from T-Mobile, or know what it does?  Mine is unlocked on the stock ROM...will I lose the unlock?  I postponed the update by a day.


----------



## richardlibeau (Jun 22, 2012)

ryanmm said:


> Anyone else get a firmware update today from T-Mobile, or know what it does?  Mine is unlocked on the stock ROM...will I lose the unlock?  I postponed the update by a day.

Click to collapse



Just upgrades the wifi,gps,camera etc. Nothing major. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmm (Jun 22, 2012)

richardlibeau said:


> Just upgrades the wifi,gps,camera etc. Nothing major.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks much...I should have written rooted instead of unlocked also...


----------



## richardlibeau (Jun 22, 2012)

ryanmm said:


> Thanks much...I should have written rooted instead of unlocked also...

Click to collapse



Yes it will break root. But you can root with jocalas root zip if you upgrade.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocala (Jun 22, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy Exhibit*

Just FYI, to celebrate our phone's rebranding, we now have a Samsung Galaxy Exhibit Thread, where most posting is now taking place. I hope to see you folks there!


----------



## richardlibeau (Jun 22, 2012)

jocala said:


> Just FYI, to celebrate our phone's rebranding, we now have a Samsung Galaxy Exhibit Thread, where most posting is now taking place. I hope to see you folks there!

Click to collapse



 Guess some people didn't know jocala. If you need nfo check JOCALA'S thread.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## skynyrd0110 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Question*

I am very new to the android operating system and am eager to learn. I have the Exhibit 2 4g (prepaid version), and I have already installed several apps. I've rooted the phone with ZergRootRush and I have used titanium backup (Free) to backup user apps- not sure if that was important tho.
Anywho, my question is how do I flash the file to swap the internal and external sds? I have already downloaded the file, and I need to know what to do next. Also- do I need to do a nandroid backup to do this-- if so, how do I do this? (Tried to put into reboot, but I don't think I did it right).


----------



## stab244 (Jun 25, 2012)

skynyrd0110 said:


> I am very new to the android operating system and am eager to learn. I have the Exhibit 2 4g (prepaid version), and I have already installed several apps. I've rooted the phone with ZergRootRush and I have used titanium backup (Free) to backup user apps- not sure if that was important tho.
> Anywho, my question is how do I flash the file to swap the internal and external sds? I have already downloaded the file, and I need to know what to do next. Also- do I need to do a nandroid backup to do this-- if so, how do I do this? (Tried to put into reboot, but I don't think I did it right).

Click to collapse



To do a Nandroid or flash that zip you need to install CWM. You should be able to flash that zip through the stock recovery which you can access by holding the volume up while turning on your phone and releasing the power button and volume button about 3 seconds after seeing the Samsung logo. Afterwards, reboot back into recovery and make a backup. You don't have to but it's nice to have a backup in case something goes wrong. After making the backup, there should be an option on the first screen of CWM that says install zip. Click that and choose to install from internal sd or external depending on where you saved the file. Install and reboot and see if it works. 

Also, if you have trouble entering recovery with the method I have above, try downloading an app that reboots directly into recovery. One that I know works is Quick Boot. It should make your life a lot easier. 

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airwickkk (Jun 26, 2012)

If anyone is curious how the 2.3.6 update breaks root, I have a 2.3.5 backup, and I updated it. It got rid of my root, but if I went back, It gave me root back, but I never got root on 2.3.6, of course, unless I flash that kernel.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 27, 2012)

airwickkk said:


> If anyone is curious how the 2.3.6 update breaks root, I have a 2.3.5 backup, and I updated it. It got rid of my root, but if I went back, It gave me root back, but I never got root on 2.3.6, of course, unless I flash that kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did u try psbeta2 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynyrd0110 (Jun 27, 2012)

stab244 said:


> To do a Nandroid or flash that zip you need to install CWM. You should be able to flash that zip through the stock recovery which you can access by holding the volume up while turning on your phone and releasing the power button and volume button about 3 seconds after seeing the Samsung logo. Afterwards, reboot back into recovery and make a backup. You don't have to but it's nice to have a backup in case something goes wrong. After making the backup, there should be an option on the first screen of CWM that says install zip. Click that and choose to install from internal sd or external depending on where you saved the file. Install and reboot and see if it works.
> 
> Also, if you have trouble entering recovery with the method I have above, try downloading an app that reboots directly into recovery. One that I know works is Quick Boot. It should make your life a lot easier.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And the link for CWM was in one of the first posts on this thread, correct?


----------



## jocala (Jun 27, 2012)

skynyrd0110 said:


> And the link for CWM was in one of the first posts on this thread, correct?

Click to collapse



Actually, cwm for our phone didn't exist when this thread was started. It's unfortunate, but this thread and the original Exhibit II "dev" thread were abandoned by the original posters and both threads are very stale.

Up-to-date information and links for the Galaxy Exhibit can be found here.


----------



## ocostich (Jun 30, 2012)

richardlibeau said:


> Yes it will break root. But you can root with jocalas root zip if you upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can't get the update to go at all on my rooted Exhibit II. I accepted the update on the phone and it turned off then back on, but nothing changed,

Next downloaded latest version of KIES and connected via USB, KIES offered firmware update and I accepted. A few things downloaded and then the firmware progress box popped up on the PC and it's been at 0% for over 8 hours. Both the progress box on the PC and the phone screen say to not to disconnect or turn off. 

I finally gave up and closed KIES. The phone seems to work OK but if I start KIES it offers to complete the update, and again, nothing changes.

What can I do to get this done. I'm very much in the dark about these kinds of phones so I'd need detailed instructions. Pointing me to where I can learn more about flashing, rerooting, etc., would be very much appreciated. I've tried poking around but find I quickly get to the point where I don't get what's being said. Thanks.


----------



## richardlibeau (Jun 30, 2012)

ocostich said:


> I can't get the update to go at all on my rooted Exhibit II. I accepted the update on the phone and it turned off then back on, but nothing changed,
> 
> Next downloaded latest version of KIES and connected via USB, KIES offered firmware update and I accepted. A few things downloaded and then the firmware progress box popped up on the PC and it's been at 0% for over 8 hours. Both the progress box on the PC and the phone screen say to not to disconnect or turn off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to samsung galaxy exhibit thread page 1.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## technogeek82 (Jul 2, 2012)

stubbakatt said:


> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude you rock! My phone bricked after attempting to install the latest update, but this brought it back to life.


----------



## tr0yz (Jul 3, 2012)

U didnt need all that jocala created a flash2stock.zip you can find links in the samsung galaxy exhibit thread which is the same phone...... Just incase ur lost and werent up on the 2.3.6 update u flashbit using clockwork recovery unless u didnt have that then this would be the method. Forgot about that part carry on then good work... Good work...good work lol

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4g......... "wopbamalubam ah whop bambooo"


----------



## pojo (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anybody know if USB headsets work with this device ? I ordered some from amazon, $4~, assuming they would work but I've had no luck getting either the audio or mic to work, I guess it's not enabled in the kernel or something.

Does anybody know of any apps/fixes that might enable this ? I looked through the CyanogenMod Wiki and it includes provision for USB headsets in the changelog, really hoping the new CM9 for this phone includes that !


----------



## jfroehlich (Jul 6, 2012)

*FYI, New thread*



pojo said:


> Does anybody know if USB headsets work with this device ? I ordered some from amazon, $4~, assuming they would work but I've had no luck getting either the audio or mic to work, I guess it's not enabled in the kernel or something.
> 
> Does anybody know of any apps/fixes that might enable this ? I looked through the CyanogenMod Wiki and it includes provision for USB headsets in the changelog, really hoping the new CM9 for this phone includes that !

Click to collapse



Pretty much everyone is using the new Galaxy Exhibit 4G thread since the rebranding. You might try your questions over there.


----------



## ToStymiedBoar (Jul 7, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> Pretty much everyone is using the new Galaxy Exhibit 4G thread since the rebranding. You might try your questions over there.

Click to collapse



LOL...you beat me to it!


----------



## richardlibeau (Jul 8, 2012)

ToStymiedBoar said:


> LOL...you beat me to it!

Click to collapse



Jocala is da man!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## don-pringle (Aug 10, 2012)

*Help with Wifi*

Got my Samsung Exhibit ii 4G about a week ago. Installed CyanogenMod from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1532005) today. Works fine except now I  can not connect to my home wifi network. When I look at available wifi networks I see mine with full bars however when I try to connect the signal suddenly drops to 1 bar and it has a problem authenticating. Any solutions?

Edit* It now works fine minor router setting


----------



## detdett (Aug 10, 2012)

don-pringle said:


> Got my Samsung Exhibit ii 4G about a week ago. Installed CyanogenMod from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1532005) today. Works fine except now I  can not connect to my home wifi network. When I look at available wifi networks I see mine with full bars however when I try to connect the signal suddenly drops to 1 bar and it has a problem authenticating. Any solutions?

Click to collapse



Which version did you download? If it's the newest one, and eifi has issues and the op has already mentioned he will take it off 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick300 (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anybody have Link2SD running in their phone? Exhibit 4g? The phone won't default to my sdhc card in order to make the app work.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Maitriify (Aug 30, 2012)

So I just followed the instructions on how to root a Samsung Exhibit II 4G phone listed here. However, even though I've tried it 3 times, it continues to fail when rooting my device. I can post screenshots if requested. 

The command prompt states that anything with the SU command fails because it does not have root access. This is after 'sending zerglings' or whatever, too. So I don't know what I am doing wrong here...

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## shakatu (Aug 30, 2012)

Maitriify said:


> So I just followed the instructions on how to root a Samsung Exhibit II 4G phone listed here. However, even though I've tried it 3 times, it continues to fail when rooting my device. I can post screenshots if requested.
> 
> The command prompt states that anything with the SU command fails because it does not have root access. This is after 'sending zerglings' or whatever, too. So I don't know what I am doing wrong here...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?

Click to collapse



This forum is dead. Check the first page of the Galaxy Exhibit forum for rooting.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kisrita (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by stubbakatt
> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am unable to unbrick my phone with the above method. I seem to have the right drivers since I can connect to adb and I can connect to Odin. But I can't get it to flash anything. I don't have clockwork recovery, and probably USB debugging wasn't turned on when the phone failed. Odin says it can't open USB serial port, code 5. 

It's been a while since I messed with this phone so I'm not too sure about the history but here goes starting I think last November:
1. rooted (some 1 click method, can't remember if it was zerg or something else)
2. stayed on stock a few months
3. Tried Exquizit ROM
4. Bought a new phone, gave this one to my dad
5. Dad messed it up somehow. No idea what he did. My fault for giving him a rooted phone with clockwork recovery. I was able to put the stock image back on, and this time left it unrooted. Did not install clockwork recovery. I was sure it was back to original factory condition. I think I was wrong.
6. Dad got an over the air notification for the stock update (or so he thought). Since I thought he was on stock, and he was getting a notification for the stock update, I told him to go ahead. Now I'm not even sure if that's what it was. Whatever it was, it failed and the phone was soft bricked again. 
7. I somehow saved it using adb almost immediately after I connected. I have zero idea what I did. I don't know, maybe I just rebooted through adb? I can't remember. I was just so happy it was working again. I think I was wrong and it never worked right after that though....
8. A couple of weeks later, parents brought it over again and tried to connect to my wifi. It wouldn't connect, suddenly was going in to some sort of boot loop where it booted up completely, but then errored out before being able to get to settings. Can't remember exactly. I didn't have time to mess with it, so I just kept it charging. 
9. A couple of months later...today...I try again. First it would boot up, no error message, but would freeze as soon as I hit settings. Then after repeated reboots, eventually it wouldn't even get that far, it would cycle between the samsung logo and the Exhibit 2 4g logo. (This was before adb/Odin or any attempt at flashing anything). 

I can still connect it to Windows 7 64bit, and adb detects it. I can also connect to Odin, and it detects it. But I can't get either the above stock image or another to flash. I've spent all day on this and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong, it shouldn't be this difficult. The only thing I can think of is USB debugging is probably not turned on, and I can't turn it on. So now what do I do? I can't get into fastboot mode, and can't figure out if there's anything I can do through adb without clockwork recovery... 

Somebody please help me, but be very specific, I know just enough to be dangerous, but still very much a noob.

Thanks


----------



## jocala (Sep 30, 2012)

kisrita said:


> I am unable to unbrick my phone with the above method. I seem to have the right drivers since I can connect to adb and I can connect to Odin. But I can't get it to flash anything. I don't have clockwork recovery, and probably USB debugging wasn't turned on when the phone failed. Odin says it can't open USB serial port, code 5.
> 
> It's been a while since I messed with this phone so I'm not too sure about the history but here goes starting I think last November:
> 1. rooted (some 1 click method, can't remember if it was zerg or something else)
> ...

Click to collapse



Other than a link, I won't post here. Otherwise, you're on your own. Good luck!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26860509


----------



## gooruma (Dec 18, 2012)

I am sure there are many threads regarding this, but I got a question.
I will unlock my Samsung Exhibit II and use it on ATT.
Will ATT detect this phone as a smartphone?
Can I block data and use it without data?
Can I get dumbphone data plan with this phone?
Thanks.


----------



## dennis96411 (Dec 18, 2012)

gooruma said:


> I am sure there are many threads regarding this, but I got a question.
> I will unlock my Samsung Exhibit II and use it on ATT.
> Will ATT detect this phone as a smartphone?
> Can I block data and use it without data?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just disable data once you get it running.

Sent from my Samsung SGH-T989 running CM10 by TeamChopsticks.


----------



## jms_209 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I got this phone today and don't see a forum for it yet 

It's rather new so I'm guessing thats why,but does anyone know how to root this phone(I'm a noob)....

I want to get rid of some of the useless t-mobile apps and some other samsung ones....... the thing is,I heard I need to root it first 

I want to underclock the phone while I play music(screen off) 

I want to know if this phone has voodoo sound or whatever it's called.....how do i get a detailed list of what does phone has inside....

Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## smartymcfly (Feb 13, 2013)

stubbakatt said:


> I put this together so that it may help others who need to return their Samsung Exhibit II 4G SGH-T679 back to stock condition. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but it did work for me. I am not responsible for further damages for your phone.
> 
> 1. If your phone is rooted, then you surely have the correct Samsung drivers installed to your PC already. The first time I connected my Exhibit II, all the drivers were automatically downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi, is there an updated link to download?  I have been searching for something like this for my buddy's phone and this would be of great help.

Thanks


----------



## gyl49 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G doesn't do anything in recovery mode*

I have installed the cm10 with ClockworkMod Recovery 6.0.1.9 in my Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G phone.  It boot up and everything works OK.  Then I try to make an backup of the my cm10 4.1.2, I select the backup and entering a new name of android4.1.2 then performing backup.  Then in the half way, it pop up a message saying that not enough storage then back to the recovery mode.  I think it not have enough space it might due to I already have one system backup in my phone for the version of v2.3.6.  I did not pay much attention at that time and reboot it and it work OK.  Even today, it is still work but when I boot to recovery mode try to delete the backup of v2.3.6 and create a new backup of v4.1.2.  I can use up or down volume key to select any time but won't do anything by pressing the power button.  It won't go anything except moving up or down the items list by moving the up or down volume key.  Now action will performed by pressing the power key.   I have to either take a battery out or press the pwoer button long to get out of the recovery mode and boot normally.  It still can boot normally and functioning.  Just the recovery mode does nothing.

George

Problem Solved by reflash it back to factory with the following link guide
http://androidforums.com/exhibit-2-...bit-ii-4g-back-its-factory-out-box-state.html  After the ROM is flash back to factory condition, I reflash the Cyanogenmod 10.


----------



## decosting (Feb 23, 2013)

*Where do things stand?*

Greetings all, 

Thanks for all the hard work. 

I've been looking for a ROM to put onto my T679, which is rooted, but still running stock. It's starting to run into all sorts of problems and I'm looking for a solid ROM to put on it.

I've worked my way through several forums on here looking for a good ROM, but literally every download link I've tried is down by now. Yes, it's an old phone.

Anyway, if anyone cal tell me what the lastest/best ROM is out there for the T679 and can point me toward a place to obtain it, I'd be very thankful! 

Much appreciated!


----------



## pimpymcgee (Mar 8, 2013)

Best stock based rom ive found and am currently still using is peach sunrise, i found it here at xda by searching exhibit 4g

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Batkanman (Mar 26, 2013)

*weak signal*

Hello to all, 

I have following problem with the phone:
It does have weak signal, sometimes no signal at all. 
Android version: 2.3.6 
Baseband Version: T679UVLG3
I tried to select "2G only", but no result.

Maybe someone could help me? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## detdett (Mar 29, 2013)

Batkanman said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have following problem with the phone:
> It does have weak signal, sometimes no signal at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Weak signal is related to your cell phone provider. Who are you with right now  

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ILCooL (Dec 8, 2013)

stubbakatt said:


> 3. Connect your Exhibit II to your PC.
> 
> 2. Download this file http://dl.dropbox.com/u/425803/SGH-T679.zip and extract all the files.
> 
> 3. Open Odin Multi Downloader v4.43.exe .

Click to collapse



There is no file by link. Where can I get stok or smth else for Odin Multi?


----------



## EmmaHAARP (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello! I'm trying to fact reset my friend's exhibit 2 due to passcode issues. It wont enter recovery, and its unrooted. I tried the odin method to revert to stock it simply reboots the phone and continues to remain locked.

Any way I can just make it work as stock again?


----------



## PeteM95 (Mar 15, 2014)

HolloWX said:


> Hello! I'm trying to fact reset my friend's exhibit 2 due to passcode issues. It wont enter recovery, and its unrooted. I tried the odin method to revert to stock it simply reboots the phone and continues to remain locked.
> 
> Any way I can just make it work as stock again?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply. In case you haven't figured it out yet, there should be a way through settings. I don't have the phone anymore, so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## EmmaHAARP (Mar 23, 2014)

PeteM95 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. In case you haven't figured it out yet, there should be a way through settings. I don't have the phone anymore, so I can't tell you for sure.

Click to collapse



what settings exactly? The phone only boots to the lockscreen indicating too many attempts made

thanks for the reply 

Sent from the cold abyss...


----------



## zsoltikj (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi!
I have an exhibit II 4g. 
Power on, the screen is blinking... no logo...no nothing... blinking.
Connect to pc... nothing...
Please help...
Sorry my bad english...


----------

